# Calling CPF'ers in Singapore... Part 3



## Sigman (May 25, 2005)

*Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

As per our 200 post per thread policy...this is Part 3 (continued from "Part 2").


----------



## Hoya (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Thks Atomsphere,

the 2D Mod [email protected] is interesting, however, I will still go for the M6 cos I like the "ruggedness" of the Millinium lights. You have the 2D Mod light? How is the beam like? The M6 HOLA will put a really BIG circle on the wall 10m away...


----------



## Hoya (May 25, 2005)

*New KL3*

Anyone here, seen the new KL3 head?


----------



## AtomSphere (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Thks Atomsphere,

the 2D Mod [email protected] is interesting, however, I will still go for the M6 cos I like the "ruggedness" of the Millinium lights. You have the 2D Mod light? How is the beam like? The M6 HOLA will put a really BIG circle on the wall 10m away... 

[/ QUOTE ]
i really hope i had that modded mag... currently i m /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif... 

The modded mag 700lumens for 40min on pilas. On long runs, i think it would be more practical running on it rather than 500lumens for 20min. I understand that look is generally a big factor though. Surefire does make some good looking lights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hoya (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Well, by any chance if there is ever a group purchase for this Modded 1D [email protected] 700lumen light here, do count me in! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (May 27, 2005)

*Re: New KL3*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Anyone here, seen the new KL3 head? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, here it is on Atomlite's 6P /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif







I'll be doing a mini-review on it later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## dc (May 27, 2005)

*Re: New KL3*

Hey, did u get yr KL3 from sheares? I thought of buyng 1 too for my Z2. Will be looking forward to yr mini-review. Btw, roughly how much u got it for if from sheares. PM me if its not convenient to disclose here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thks,
Daniel


----------



## dc (May 29, 2005)

*Re: New KL3*

Hey Cyril, when is the review up? Look like a very good thrower to me according to Quickbeam review and good regulated runtimes to boot with.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thks,
Daniel


----------



## Atomlite (May 29, 2005)

*Re: New KL3*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Anyone here, seen the new KL3 head? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, here it is on Atomlite's 6P /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


I'll be doing a mini-review on it later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Glad to be of help /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Looking forward to your review.


----------



## flashlight (May 30, 2005)

*Re: New KL3*

It's finally done! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif My mini review of the new SF KL3 LED conversion head.


----------



## dc (May 30, 2005)

*Re: New KL3*

Well done for the review man. I think u could be the first amateur reviewer for Surefire from Singapore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Atomlite (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Hi Guys,

A get together is planned for this Saturday 4th June. Please refer to the thread in Flashaholics get together. I am not sure how to post a link here, so anyone care to post a link?


----------



## flashlight (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Simple way is to - [ QUOTE ]
*Atomlite said:*
Hi Guys,

I am planning on a get together to Pulau Ubin this Saturday, 4th June. We can go there at 6 pm until 11 pm or spent the night there.

Other non SG CPFers who are in town are most welcome as well as non members and non flashaholics. The more people the more fun it will be, as it will be an almost new moon night and will be as dark as can be.

So are you guys interested? 
Please post here or PM me. Those non members can SMS me at 96659365. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Unfortunately I don't think I can make but will try & return your 6P to you before that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Atomlite (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Thanks flashlight but I do not need to use the 6p. You can take your time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif We will be missing the fun without your greenie.

I sure hope you can make it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

bro cyril...

want to compare your KL3 against my modded KL3?


----------



## albert (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

holy cow!!! more singaporeans dive into this bright hobby that can suck you dry dry...

is there someone here from aio???


----------



## flashlight (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
holy cow!!! more singaporeans dive into this bright hobby that can suck you dry dry...

is there someone here from aio??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's 'aio'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Asst. Investigating Officer? I was one before. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rotorthrust (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: E2e-CJ Worth?*

Hi all CPFers',

I've always been wondering what's the current value of the E2e-CJ right now? Tried ebay, but seem like nobody is selling it.

Anyone have any idea?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 4, 2005)

*Who\'s who?*

Anyone can tell me how to get in touch with s2k?

He has a web site doesn't he? I can't seem to find it? Can anyone help pls.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 4, 2005)

*Apology.*

Sorry people. Pls ignore the RE: Who's who. hee........


----------



## Atomlite (Jun 4, 2005)

*finding S2K website*

His website is www.justbright.com


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
holy cow!!! more singaporeans dive into this bright hobby that can suck you dry dry...

is there someone here from aio??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

ME ME! 

lol... overlooked this thread...


----------



## flashlight (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Who\'s who?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Anyone can tell me how to get in touch with s2k?

He has a web site doesn't he? I can't seem to find it? Can anyone help pls. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thot s2k is Patrick, hehee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif He's got the same name as you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
holy cow!!! more singaporeans dive into this bright hobby that can suck you dry dry...

is there someone here from aio??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

ME ME! 

lol... overlooked this thread... 

[/ QUOTE ]

so what's 'aio'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## albert (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
holy cow!!! more singaporeans dive into this bright hobby that can suck you dry dry...

is there someone here from aio??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

ME ME! 

lol... overlooked this thread... 

[/ QUOTE ]

so what's 'aio'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

if i told you 'aio' stand for "Asst Investment Officer"... will you believe me?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*albert said:*
holy cow!!! more singaporeans dive into this bright hobby that can suck you dry dry...

is there someone here from aio??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

ME ME! 

lol... overlooked this thread... 

[/ QUOTE ]

so what's 'aio'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

if i told you 'aio' stand for "Asst Investment Officer"... will you believe me? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope 'cos "is there someone here from Asst. Investment Officer" doesn't make sense... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Atomlite (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Albert likes to put people in suspense. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif must have watched too much suspense movies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Aio means All-in-one.

He was referring to aiomobile.com which covers all in one about mobile phones where Albert and atomsphere are members of the forums there. Flashlight can sleep well now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*Atomlite said:*
Albert likes to put people in suspense. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif must have watched too much suspense movies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Aio means All-in-one.

He was referring to aiomobile.com which covers all in one about mobile phones where Albert and atomsphere are members of the forums there. Flashlight can sleep well now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

lol. yeah... forgot to put part 3 under my fravorites... keep over looking this thread... small world after all eh?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*Atomlite said:*
Albert likes to put people in suspense. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif must have watched too much suspense movies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Aio means All-in-one.

He was referring to aiomobile.com which covers all in one about mobile phones where Albert and atomsphere are members of the forums there. Flashlight can sleep well now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

haha, thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Atomlite to the rescue once again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Fat (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Hey guys, i just tested my 100WATT! overdriven xenon devastator.
incredibly blinding! and hot.

uses 16 nihm AAs @ 19.6v,5.3 amp.


im in the process of incorporating it into a powerpac handheld spotlight.





mag 5c xenon, 7.2v overdriven magcharger bulb,12v 4.2amp xenon automotive bulb,2mcps spotlight.

when overdriven on 16aas, the auto. xenon bulb is even more intense and whiter than shown on the picture. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Luxbright (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Hi Fat, you must bring it along at our next gathering.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

yeah... sounds like lovely lumens! hows the throw like... can't view the image


----------



## flashlight (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Hi guys, if any of you want these Multi-Battery Carriers I have a few spare packs coming in soon (each pack of one green & one orange case can hold a total of 8 CR123/CR2/AA or 12 AAA batteries) at S$10.50 per pack. PM me. 1st come, 1st served basis. thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Hey guys, please support my Chromed Aleph2 plus more CPF Raffle here. A part of proceeds will go to CPF. But so far seems like it's not moving leh... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

If one of you wins I don't have to ship it overseas & maybe I can come visit & play it with once in awhile... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Hoya (Jun 23, 2005)

*Green laser pointer*

Where to get the green laser pointer in Singapore?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Where to get the green laser pointer in Singapore? 

[/ QUOTE ]

CEJ is working on it. Stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks to everyone who supported my Chrome Aleph Raffle. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Hoya (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

Bravo!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Can I be the 1st contender? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Where to get the green laser pointer in Singapore? 

[/ QUOTE ]

CEJ is working on it. Stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks to everyone who supported my Chrome Aleph Raffle. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Bravo!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Can I be the 1st contender? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif



[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hoya said:*
Where to get the green laser pointer in Singapore? 

[/ QUOTE ]

CEJ is working on it. Stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks to everyone who supported my Chrome Aleph Raffle. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Heard the term 'Next in line' before? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif No, I'm not the first nor in need of one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## kobane (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

cyril, 

if what CEJ is getting in, is similar to yours (though i havnt seen your green lightsabre yet), i maybe interested too, if it's not too expensive. would be a great addition to my work lights.

red lightsabres are just too common, every ah beng (even an auntie in the market) owes one.

*waits patiently, tapping fingers on the table...*


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

Good things come to those who wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

Any ideas if there is any other stores in singapore selling wide range of surefire accessories other than shears? O specificly need an MN60 which i waited for more than one month from them


----------



## falconz (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Green laser pointer*

Perhaps u could try the army market at Beach rd. The Sngarms there sell some old Surefires and some Surefire accessories(including lamps) too.


----------



## Red_Dot (Jul 1, 2005)

*MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Am thinking of doing a Mass Order for the Arc AAA (Premium) when it goes on sale - anyone interested ? Am looking at getting another 8 local CPFers to join in to make it a total of 10 pcs to share the freight costs etc.
Details will be worked out later - but should be the cost of light + divided shipping costs of 10 lights. Would like to guage the interest level for this light, so pls state your interest here. 

(Pls note my opening sentence : "Am thinking.." if it gets too messy, then would have call off the MO. I've done 2 rounds of MO for Lensmate G3 adapters on Clubsnap and am happy to report that it went well both times)


----------



## AtomSphere (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

thanks for your reply falconz. will check it out when free


----------



## falconz (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Red Dot: Yep I'm interested for the ARC AAA!

Atomsphere: ur welcome, I bought my R30 lamp from there, so it's worth a try. N u are rite on the waiting time at Shears!


----------



## KevinL (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Try Surefireparts. Seriously. Global Priority takes exactly 7 days to reach here (all bets are off during Christmas season though). Send jcciv a PM, be nice to him...

And that guy comes up with all kinds of exotic stuff that I can ask for... how he digs it up is just amazing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

I checked out that shop at Beach Road, US$175 for a 7Z /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif geez, even my M3 Combatlight was cheaper (freight included). US$85 for a 3P. Yup, they still have 3Ps, and my take is, they will continue to have for a long time!! The 7Z is basically a rechargeable R60/P60 powered light with stepped-down grip to look like the Z3/M3 Combatlights, comes with overnight slow charger and NiCads. Very much obsolete, though a nice collector's item. But even the collectors I spoke to said no way are they putting down that much $.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL said:*
Try Surefireparts. Seriously. Global Priority takes exactly 7 days to reach here (all bets are off during Christmas season though). Send jcciv a PM, be nice to him...

And that guy comes up with all kinds of exotic stuff that I can ask for... how he digs it up is just amazing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

I checked out that shop at Beach Road, US$175 for a 7Z /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif geez, even my M3 Combatlight was cheaper (freight included). US$85 for a 3P. Yup, they still have 3Ps, and my take is, they will continue to have for a long time!! The 7Z is basically a rechargeable R60/P60 powered light with stepped-down grip to look like the Z3/M3 Combatlights, comes with overnight slow charger and NiCads. Very much obsolete, though a nice collector's item. But even the collectors I spoke to said no way are they putting down that much $. 

[/ QUOTE ]
surefireparts is a webby? they do sales to international customers?

edited:
Ah found his website from his profile... thanks KelvinL


----------



## vaism (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

i personally think it's kinda too small a flashlight market in S'pore that the prices really shoot sky high. makes me rather buy online with some shippin' risks den pay 60% more for my L4. 

Reddot, i'm kinda interested too.. pls keep me informed when prices are out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## vaism (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

btw, what do you'll think of buyin' the mcgizmo's 2stage tailcap? S$80 can buy me another light! true, it's more convenient to hav a hi-lo in a single light.. but.. heck! it can buy me another light!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif

hmmm.. still tryin' to convince myself! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Of course he does international sales if not how would I get my lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Oh yeah, forgot to include the URL of the website (yes, I spell it "W-E-B-S-I-T-E"..) http://www.lighthound.com

With Global Priority the risks are pretty low. Global Express (trackable) is even lower. I only use normal airmail for the unimportant stuff or very small $10 items. Don't worry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif

The two-stage tailcaps are nice, but a little bit pricey agreed. However, once you've tried your first variable power light, even if it has only high/low, you'll be hooked and it will be impossible for you to turn back /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Edited: Just noticed you have an L4. The L4 gets way too hot after some time in our weather.. you will definitely appreciate the tailcap especially if you EDC it. Then you can work on other lights after you have the tailcap. I'd invest in my EDC first, only after I have settled that, then I can work on the others. After all, the EDC is the most likely to be used and the best use of our never-enough $$ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## vaism (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

prob need to wait for an excuse to reward myself! 

ya.. Agreed. it gets terribly hot i can't even hold on.. makes me think the led might burn out anytime! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Red_Dot (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Understand the Luxbright has just posted a Group Buy for the Arc AAA (Premium)under the GB Thread - which is correct, but since this is already here, you can still post your interest here.

so far the list is as follows :
1) Red Dot
2) Red Dot
3) falconz
4) vaism (kinda interested)
5) Luxbright


----------



## Red_Dot (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

[ QUOTE ]
*vaism said:*
btw, what do you'll think of buyin' the mcgizmo's 2stage tailcap? S$80 can buy me another light! true, it's more convenient to hav a hi-lo in a single light.. but.. heck! it can buy me another light!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif

hmmm.. still tryin' to convince myself! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

the 2-stage tail is ex. if you convert back to local S$, but after using it on my lights (PR-T & TW4) I find that it is really worth the $ and quite indispensable, so much so that for most of my lights, I would try to go for the 2 stage switch if its available - both my QIIIs are also with 2 stage, cos most of the time, you use the low beam to get about in the dark without affecting your night vision, only when you need to shine 15-20m at the barking dog or to see where the funny sound/image is coming from do I use the high beam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(oh, btw..I had my first shock when I went to UK in 1998 and bought a can of Coke for 1 pound from vending machine - which was S$3)


----------



## vaism (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Hey Red_Dot.. thanks! but now... the funds for de "may-be" 2stage switch has juz been diverted to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
THE ARC AAA PREMIUM! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

I've confirmed on Luxbright's list. So juz update would you not? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## falconz (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL said:*
Try Surefireparts. Seriously. Global Priority takes exactly 7 days to reach here (all bets are off during Christmas season though). Send jcciv a PM, be nice to him...

And that guy comes up with all kinds of exotic stuff that I can ask for... how he digs it up is just amazing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

I checked out that shop at Beach Road, US$175 for a 7Z /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif geez, even my M3 Combatlight was cheaper (freight included). US$85 for a 3P. Yup, they still have 3Ps, and my take is, they will continue to have for a long time!! The 7Z is basically a rechargeable R60/P60 powered light with stepped-down grip to look like the Z3/M3 Combatlights, comes with overnight slow charger and NiCads. Very much obsolete, though a nice collector's item. But even the collectors I spoke to said no way are they putting down that much $. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep KevinL, agreed on the prices. If you wan cheap, you gotta surf the net abit. Nowdays I do all the torch shopping online. Thought Atomsphere was tired of waiting so recommended a local shop. So far all the local shops in Singapore that carry surefire products mark up their prices sky high. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

As for the MN60, I checked out the price at beach rd, it cost around US$30. Which is not far from the list price of US$29 on the surefire webpage. ( n u can bargain wif them....Previously I got my 3P from them at around US$60 rather then US$85) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## AtomSphere (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

i can't wait for my mn60 no more. waited more than 1 month.

1/12 of the year wasted waiting for more lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: MO for Arc AAA (Premium Edition)*

Good things come to those who wait.. 

9 months for the U2

Still waiting for my USL

But when I get them, ohhhhhh yeaaaaaaah, now the real fun begins!


----------



## Patrick (Jul 7, 2005)

*Nuwai QIII*

Hi guys,

Anybody has any idea where I can get my hands on this Nuwai 3watt LED light?


----------



## kobane (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Hi guys,

Anybody has any idea where I can get my hands on this Nuwai 3watt LED light? 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi patrick,

have you tried calling morgan? my colleagues bought a few pieces from him through me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

now my turn to ask... has anyone tried a 2 stage hi/lo switch for the Q-III? how muchie for a piece?


----------



## AtomSphere (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Hi guys,

Anybody has any idea where I can get my hands on this Nuwai 3watt LED light? 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi patrick,

have you tried calling morgan? my colleagues bought a few pieces from him through me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

now my turn to ask... has anyone tried a 2 stage hi/lo switch for the Q-III? how muchie for a piece? 

[/ QUOTE ]

hmmm... weird. was finding that too... i think i found a source. waiting for that guy's email


----------



## kobane (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII*

[ QUOTE ]
*AtomSphere said:*
hmmm... weird. was finding that too... i think i found a source. waiting for that guy's email 

[/ QUOTE ]

great...

please update me? though i dont own a Q-III, i can ask my colleagues and see if they need one. we dont need such high output most of the time.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII*

maybe a 1 watt regulated light might be of intrest to you?. will update u. So far no reply


----------



## AtomSphere (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII*

Any one intrested to buy an MN03 for SGD25 including mailing? i got 2 to sell off. Its brand new in all the packageing


----------



## switch (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII & SF E2E*

Hihi... newbie to flashlight stuff...
1. Is it better to buy Nuwai Qlll & SF E2E at a shop in Singapore or through the net?
2. If it's better to buy online, any sites to recommend?
Thank you.
Regards,


----------



## falconz (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII & SF E2E*

Wow first post? 
Hello switch,
Welcome to CPF! and hang onto ur wallet!!
Have you been lurking around here long before ur first post?

Anyway to answer your question....
1) For my personal opinion, it`s cheaper to buy off the net but if you need it urgent(like in the next couple of days), local would be better.

2)For Q3, you can PM the CPF member called eTendue. He has the cheapest Q3 so far. Fast shipping too.
For the SF E2e, i recommend that you ask around B/S/T section or try www.lighthound.com . Slightly cheaper than list price, fast and reliable shipping too.


----------



## switch (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Nuwai QIII & SF E2E*

Hi Falconz. Thanks for the recommendation.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Spot on! I was lurking around before registering.
Was looking for flashlight info in a clubsnap thread and was linked to here.
Don't really need the light urgently, so will give eTendue a PM and buy the SF light later...

Thanks again!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 4, 2005)

*Drop in for E1e and E2e???*

Hi guys,

Anyone here knows if there are any with the likes of a LED drop in module for the 2 lights above?


CHEERS!


----------



## flashlight (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Drop in for E1e and E2e???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Hi guys,

Anyone here knows if there are any with the likes of a LED drop in module for the 2 lights above?


CHEERS! 

[/ QUOTE ]

For E1E & E2E there is the KL1 LED head. For the E2E there is the KL4 LED head. 

Not sure about LED drop-in modules though. There might be one for the E2 series.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 4, 2005)

*KL5 owners.*

Hi!

Just for the fun of it.

How many of you here in SG owns a KL5?

I find the donut hole pretteee annoying.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Drop in for E1e and E2e???*

Hi Flash,

Drop in for E2 Series? interesting, where can I go check it out?


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Drop in for E1e and E2e???*

I think its not something that is mass produced. its like a home-made replacement LED if i am not wrong.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Drop in for E1e and E2e???*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Hi Flash,

Drop in for E2 Series? interesting, where can I go check it out? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I only know of these but they don't work with the E-series.


----------



## falconz (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: KL5 owners.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Hi!

Just for the fun of it.

How many of you here in SG owns a KL5?

I find the donut hole pretteee annoying. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh I got one. 
Yeah the donut is unsightly when you are used to LUX IIIs but since I`m not going to flashbang myself using it at close range(where the donut can be seen), it didn`t pose any practical probs!


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: KL5 owners.*

yea. KL5 looks nice! bright with acceptable throw


----------



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2005)

*L2 on moon mode question.*

Hi guys,

In "moon mode" whereby indicating that it's battery life is coming to an end. Staring right into the LED's, I noticed that only one side or rather half the LED is lit up. Noticed also that it is like 4 pieces of LED placed side by side and that explains the + sign when you shine the light at close range.

Is it normal for it's LED to light up on one side?

It is disturbing cos a friend of mine got his L2 when it was first available locally and I have to wait for almost 3~4 mths for the next shipment! Comparing mine to his, he's seemed to be brighter than mine (real big wall of light with noticeably brighter side spill as compared to mine) which sets me thinking "luxeon lottery" ****!! This can't happened to me!!!

I hope you guys can understand what I'm trying to ask? hee....... Failed my Compositioned Test during my schooling days la.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2005)

*Was playing with my SF M6.................*

Ha! Ha!

Was throwing the beam, all 500 lumen of it on a pedestrian who was walking along the pavement and the fellow literally stop! at his track and moving his head left and right trying to figure out where the beam of light came from! I lived on the 14th floor! Naughty me.

Reminds me of the openings of the show "Mr. Bean"!!!!


----------



## nexro (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: L2 on moon mode question.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Hi guys,

In "moon mode" whereby indicating that it's battery life is coming to an end. Staring right into the LED's, I noticed that only one side or rather half the LED is lit up. Noticed also that it is like 4 pieces of LED placed side by side and that explains the + sign when you shine the light at close range.

Is it normal for it's LED to light up on one side?

It is disturbing cos a friend of mine got his L2 when it was first available locally and I have to wait for almost 3~4 mths for the next shipment! Comparing mine to his, he's seemed to be brighter than mine (real big wall of light with noticeably brighter side spill as compared to mine) which sets me thinking "luxeon lottery" ****!! This can't happened to me!!!

I hope you guys can understand what I'm trying to ask? hee....... Failed my Compositioned Test during my schooling days la. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The 5W luxeon consists of 4 dies. It sounds like one or two of the dies just died. All four should light up or glow even when battery is low. I think you should send your light for RMA. Hope this helps.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Was playing with my SF M6.................*

[ QUOTE ]
*Patrick said:*
Ha! Ha!

Was throwing the beam, all 500 lumen of it on a pedestrian who was walking along the pavement and the fellow literally stop! at his track and moving his head left and right trying to figure out where the beam of light came from! I lived on the 14th floor! Naughty me.

Reminds me of the openings of the show "Mr. Bean"!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

the M6 u were playing with? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Patrick (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: L2 on moon mode question.*

Thanks Nexro, loaded in fresh battery and all four die lit up????????!!!!!!!!

Thanks for reading. Sleepless man!


----------



## pero (Aug 21, 2005)

*Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Hi just a short intro abt me 

My name is Derrick, a personal fren of falconz, hes the one who woke my flasholism up and brought me into this place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif im currently a year 1 student and still a newbie, so pls lots lots advice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*pero said:*
Hi just a short intro abt me 

My name is Derrick, a personal fren of falconz, hes the one who woke my flasholism up and brought me into this place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif im currently a year 1 student and still a newbie, so pls lots lots advice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Derrick & welcome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif First piece of advice is GET AWAY FROM HERE QUICKLY! if you want to get to your 2nd year as a student! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## pero (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

too late im stuck way too deep liao haha


----------



## falconz (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*pero said:*
Hi just a short intro abt me 

My name is Derrick, a personal fren of falconz, hes the one who woke my flasholism up and brought me into this place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif im currently a year 1 student and still a newbie, so pls lots lots advice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Derrick & welcome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif First piece of advice is GET AWAY FROM HERE QUICKLY! if you want to get to your 2nd year as a student! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep looks like I awoken something really deep!!
Just two weeks into this hobby and he lost his wallet(literally!!).
But then it`s not a hobby that`s easy to hang onto ur wallets!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## CEJ (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*







L1P, premium model R-binned, coming soon probably very limited qty, SGD65-CEJ
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Luxbright (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Might be interested in one depending on the price. Would appreciate if you can PM me when it arrives.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

CEJ, please chack your PM. I SMSed you earlier too but no reply.


----------



## CEJ (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Replied liao buddy, paiseh...


----------



## kobane (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

where does he get all these supplies anyway...

lobung king... *clap clap*


----------



## R_L (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

hi there, i'm interested. wat's the specs? runtime? regulation? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CEJ (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Kobane when u meet me I tell u loh (kidding) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
"L1" initially look like that :





But L1 has some nice face-lift & become better ("L1P")

Spec for L1P :

Hard-Anodized (III) Aluminium 1Watt LED Pocket-Torch
“L1-Premium” use “R” bin grade Lux-I Luxeon LED (up to 40 lumens brightness)
Power Source : ONLY 1AA Battery
Run-Time : 6-Hours (include 2-hours high brightness)
Size : 9.1cm (length) x 2cm (diameter)
Weight : 45-grams (excl. batt)
Reflector : Polished Aluminium
Lens Cover : Coated Optical Glass Lens
Water Resistant : Up to 1-feet Underwater
Switch : Push-Button Tail-Cap Switch
Other : Stands On End, Candle-Mode (Bezel Removed)

Hope above helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## R_L (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

woah... the specs look quite good. is it possible for u to do a runtime graph and stuff like dat (basically a review)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*R_L said:*
woah... the specs look quite good. is it possible for u to do a runtime graph and stuff like dat (basically a review)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can find lots more info here. There'll also be a Ver.2.5 out soon.


----------



## CEJ (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*


----------



## kobane (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

juz got a UV385 and a P8AA from him on tues night. 

had a bit of fun with the UV385 playing CSI at home. seen a few things that's normally invisible to the naked eye /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

now waiting for a chance to get green laser pointers.. 

btw whats e average price of a multimeter? just need it to do cont checks and maybe voltage and current measurement.. where to get? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*kobane said:*
juz got a UV385 and a P8AA from him on tues night. 

had a bit of fun with the UV385 playing CSI at home. seen a few things that's normally invisible to the naked eye /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

now waiting for a chance to get green laser pointers.. 

btw whats e average price of a multimeter? just need it to do cont checks and maybe voltage and current measurement.. where to get? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Er don't play with the UV torch too much as my eyes hurt after I did.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Try Sim Lim Tower I guess, good ones around S$100+ I think but I haven't bought one before though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## pero (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

i think u can get a decent one from carrefour at around $20+


----------



## CEJ (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

I guess there is really some miscomm here... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
I guess some miscomm here...
Green visible laser don't cost so cheaply as $20+, they ain't conventional laser pointer
2ndly carrefour don't sell "visible" laser devices






warning : these can be quite dangerous if not handle with care, they ain't toys 

[/ QUOTE ]

Uncle, I think he's referring to the Multimeter not green laser lah. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## pero (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

haha ya im refering to the multimeter


----------



## CEJ (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

ohh ya pardon me, aging, my bad...

for multimeter, i will advice buying higher end models if u r serious abt acurate reading. those cheaper version gives u 'floating' values which will frustrate u... tht's my experience. go for 'fluke' if u can allows bigger budget...


----------



## Luxbright (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Meterman 34XR True RMS with back light and temperature sensor, 10Amp DC cost about S$179.00 should be good enough for most flashlight needs.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

Yeah, agree with CEJ & Luxbright that for certain things if you want them to be not just functional but also accurate, of quality & reliable, better to pay a bit more. Like I really wonder how long those S$9.95 power drills they sell will last. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## CEJ (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

About L1-P's version 2.5
Exterior wise no change
Changes -
1. circuit board : output current pushing toward 350mA (but it can only maintain this level for a very short period of time, & overall run-time will be reduced by more than 50% - a remark by the maker)
2. Reflector : "smoothened" so to achieve a more intense hot-spot but spot's size will reduced (compare to its V2.0)... in V2.5 u gotta prepare for some degree of artifact due to its tiny reflector size)

note : V2.0's production will continue


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

CEJ, will L1+ be made again? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## CEJ (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

I thought u already got it from "somewhere" liao?
Another batch of L1+? donno...


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
I thought u already got it from "somewhere" liao?
Another batch of L1+? donno... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah but there are still people looking for L1+ & some said that there may be another run though I told them that you were informed by a secret source that they won't. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## CEJ (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

The actual fact is : he is waiting for someone who can make an substantial order for it b4 he'll consider it (my guess is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif) he has gone thru some @%#$!* problems doing the stainless steel model, i.e. the bl**dy steel material is unlike aluminium, was not that easy to "play" with. period.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

[ QUOTE ]
*CEJ said:*
The actual fact is : he is waiting for someone who can make an substantial order for it b4 he'll consider it (my guess is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif) he has gone thru some @%#$!* problems doing the stainless steel model, i.e. the bl**dy steel material is unlike aluminium, was not that easy to "play" with. period. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hah, ask him to try titanium or tungsten then. Even *harder.* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Ok lah, you order 30pcs from him lor. Sure can sell easily with your great marketing skills & many loyal customers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Just remember to save one for me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## kobane (Aug 29, 2005)

woohoo... got lost for awhile...

new CPF.... *hooray* ....

*clap clap*

erm... btw, anyone visited the webbie s2k left us (http://www.justbright.com/) these few days? the contents seems to have... ermm.. like... ermm... changed explicitly... 

thought you guys would like to know..


----------



## flashlight (Aug 30, 2005)

kobane said:


> woohoo... got lost for awhile...
> 
> new CPF.... *hooray* ....
> 
> ...



hmm, can't get in. What do you mean by 'explicitly'? Do you mean *X*plicitly?


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi everyone, a little off topic but i would like to ask if anyone has ordered stuff from the US before using letter-post mail and how long it takes to reach here. Been waiting for a light for some time now.....


----------



## kobane (Aug 30, 2005)

flashlight said:


> hmm, can't get in. What do you mean by 'explicitly'? Do you mean *X*plicitly?



yah man.. contents are totally different. not sure what happened..


----------



## flashlight (Aug 31, 2005)

NotEnoughLight said:


> Hi everyone, a little off topic but i would like to ask if anyone has ordered stuff from the US before using letter-post mail and how long it takes to reach here. Been waiting for a light for some time now.....



Anything from 7 to 30 days .....


----------



## flashlight (Aug 31, 2005)

kobane said:


> yah man.. contents are totally different. not sure what happened..


:green: oops saw what you mean already! Maybe kena hacked or maybe he went over to the erm, dark side!


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks flashlight, guess i will continue to wait...


----------



## reefphilic (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm going to terminate my cc paypal account soon. I've some leftover fund, usd 48 to be exact, which need to be cleared. 

Is there any local CPFer who is interested in "buying" the fund? Or need to paypal for some purchases? I will give a slight discount in the exchange rate. Please pm me to discuss. POSB fund transfer will be preferred.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 3, 2005)

Someone was looking for a LEDXtreme Predator before. Was it your colleague kobane? (Your PM box is full). There's one for sale here.


----------



## kobane (Sep 4, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Someone was looking for a LEDXtreme Predator before. Was it your colleague kobane? (Your PM box is full). There's one for sale here.



thanx cyril, i got mine from the same guy (wasabe64). CEJ was interested in getting one when i met up with him the last time... maybe he'll see this and go get one to play play.. 

super duper long throw, but too bad the torchee got a big, heavy head to contain the approx 30mm collimating lens haha...


----------



## flashlight (Sep 6, 2005)

kobane said:


> thanx cyril, i got mine from the same guy (wasabe64). CEJ was interested in getting one when i met up with him the last time... maybe he'll see this and go get one to play play..
> 
> super duper long throw, but too bad the torchee got a big, heavy head to contain the approx 30mm collimating lens haha...




I informed him about it already but he'll be overseas soon.


----------



## Entrope (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi all.

I'm rather suprised to see so many people from Singapore also hanging around this forum. (Yeah, I've never quite bothered to check.) Good to know there are a good lot of local flashaholics too (;


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: finding S2K website*



Atomlite said:


> His website is www.justbright.com


Hi!
Didnt notice theres a thread for those in Spore.
By the way any of u guys have an AUNOC light. bump into one at campers corner
http://www.aunoc.com/home.asp


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*



CEJ said:


> Kobane when u meet me I tell u loh (kidding) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
> "L1" initially look like that :
> 
> 
> ...


HELLO CEJ!!
I think u are the guy who sold me the L1+ stainless steel(out of produCtion)
Great light!! 
but heard L1v2.5 is boosting more lumens.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Calling CPF\'ers in Singapore... Part 3*



CEJ said:


> The actual fact is : he is waiting for someone who can make an substantial order for it b4 he'll consider it (my guess is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif) he has gone thru some @%#$!* problems doing the stainless steel model, i.e. the bl**dy steel material is unlike aluminium, was not that easy to "play" with. period.


L1+ is a solid build! I drop it once from shoulder level(shining my wardrobe) and straight to my ceramic tile flooring. Not a single scratch 
By the way, anyone got a ARC-p here?
I ve ordered from shears but ........................................................
sigh... its taking forever to arrive.


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 9, 2005)

Dear fellow Singaporean CPFers,

I am selling my Mag85 mod on BST (Buy/sell/trade), and also my Longbow Micra. Sorry to post here but I know many guys dont read BST coz new members usually don't buy online... yet.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91293

Mag85 is one of the nastiest Maglight mods here on CPF, outputs about 800 lumens, about 13 times the brightness of Surefire 6P, do a search to read more. Its a good deal coz all parts are already on hand, previously I bought the parts here and there from separate sources and incurred much shipping fees and risk. Now I selling one whole assembled light at much less than I spend for, and theres no shipping risk.

Also got a Longbow Micra black clickie for $115/-, brand new in box never used other than kept at home, dive shops and camp shops selling $160+.

If interested please send me a PM. Thanx.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: finding S2K website*



GhostReaction said:


> Hi!
> Didnt notice theres a thread for those in Spore.
> By the way any of u guys have an AUNOC light. bump into one at campers corner
> http://www.aunoc.com/home.asp



Interesting looking lights. How are they priced & any idea where they're made in?

Btw, I also have a POP2G TYAH LED module for sale here.


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: finding S2K website*



flashlight said:


> Interesting looking lights. How are they priced & any idea where they're made in?
> 
> Btw, I also have a POP2G TYAH LED module for sale here.


I ve sent the manufacture a mail, but never sem to get any reply. Bad customer service??!? I did saw a 1 watt aunoc and the AAAA super slim led light. the price are as follow http://www.onescuba.com/equipment_aunoc.html
everything are priced in Sg dollars and the info on thier items are limited. I even think that this light are manufactured locally.
You can check out these lights at camper's corner near OLD national libary, beside MPH


----------



## dc (Sep 14, 2005)

These AUNOC lights r not cheap man, judging from their website. Anyway, the Fenix light is really small and bright. I just got a L1P and it had become my fav. light at the moment, neglecting all my others..hahaha. 
I hope these Fenix light will be available locally cos given it size, price and brightness, at least most of us local flasholic will get 1 for ourselves. 

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## flashlight (Sep 15, 2005)

dc said:


> These AUNOC lights r not cheap man, judging from their website. Anyway, the Fenix light is really small and bright. I just got a L1P and it had become my fav. light at the moment, neglecting all my others..hahaha.
> I hope these Fenix light will be available locally cos given it size, price and brightness, at least most of us local flasholic will get 1 for ourselves.
> 
> Rgrds,
> Daniel



Daniel, check with CEJ as he actually sold 30 L1+ locally a few months ago (but I didn't know about it till it was too late!  ) He said he will be bringing in the L1Ps soon at a good price too. 



CEJ said:


> L1P, premium model R-binned, coming soon probably very limited qty, SGD65-CEJ
> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 16, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Daniel, check with CEJ as he actually sold 30 L1+ locally a few months ago (but I didn't know about it till it was too late!  ) He said he will be bringing in the L1Ps soon at a good price too.


CEJ is MIA in the moment. Maybe he is in china collecting the L1P. 
You re the man Jay!!
By the way i bought the AAAA aunoc few days back. Bright tiny little stainless steel bugger.


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi everyone, anyone knows how to get in touch with CEJ? i tried to PM him but i think his PMs have been exceeded. Also, is he bringing in v2.0 or 2.5? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 16, 2005)

CEJ's in China, should be back soon with some goodies.


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Sep 16, 2005)

So.......... does that mean only those who have placed orders with him will get it? Or are we supposed to fight to the death over whatever he has after he lands?


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 17, 2005)

NotEnoughLight said:


> So.......... does that mean only those who have placed orders with him will get it? Or are we supposed to fight to the death over whatever he has after he lands?


Hopefully he will bring enough to supply fellow Spore CPFer. He did tell me that he will most likely bring the v.2. Really hope he will bring in v2.5 as well 
and then:buyit:


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Sep 17, 2005)

I see. thanks a lot! Will be keeping a close watch on this thread...


----------



## flashlight (Sep 17, 2005)

NotEnoughLight said:


> I see. thanks a lot! Will be keeping a close watch on this thread...




... and getting ready to fight for the lights! :laughing:


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Sep 17, 2005)

Boxing gloves - checked
Body armour - checked
Stun gun - checked

Any other suggestions??


----------



## kobane (Sep 20, 2005)

hello.... 

eh... er... anyone has a surefire G2Z to let go? thinkin of getting one and then get a 3W luxeon LED drop in from CEJ... then woohoo...

if not maybe a G2?

hmmm... how about rechargeable 123s? or green lasers?

wah... so many things to buy... then i better be a good boy, then come Xmas time, uncle santa claus can get me some torchees, and a green lightsabre...


----------



## CEJ (Sep 23, 2005)

yo, back again, clearing my inbox 






Currently left with the above for those who interested to get L1P (v2.5) locally, all complete with exterior box packaging (yah take up some bulk space)...
Cheers!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 23, 2005)

Any other goodies Jay? :naughty:


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Sep 23, 2005)

CEJ, i have expressed interest in one right up there at the top. Willing to fight it out if i have to. Please...................... let me have one.

:mecry:


----------



## Luxbright (Sep 23, 2005)

CEJ you have PM


----------



## CEJ (Sep 23, 2005)

NotEnoughLight said:


> CEJ, i have expressed interest in one right up there at the top. Willing to fight it out if i have to. Please...................... let me have one.
> 
> :mecry:



waahhh... not so kolian lah buddy, still have lah
I have replied your PM (and also those who have PMed me)
thanks!
Cheers!


----------



## CEJ (Sep 23, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Any other goodies Jay? :naughty:



Yo Cyril,


Will you like this? (hmm... probably police don't need L-torch )







or...
This? 




(only for [email protected] or [email protected], not yet tested with 3Cell models. Kindly don't ask me for 1Watt/3Watt drop-in for [email protected], I don't have those at the moment)


Cheers!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 24, 2005)

CEJ said:


> Yo Cyril,
> 
> 
> Will you like this? (hmm... probably police don't need L-torch )
> ...



I don't know about others but nope not interested in any of those. :nana:

Nothing more exciting ah? :naughty:


----------



## CEJ (Sep 24, 2005)

ho liao thim tway
got it?


----------



## flashlight (Sep 24, 2005)

CEJ said:


> ho liao thim tway
> got it?



kak chim liao, liak bo kew.. :thinking:


----------



## CEJ (Sep 24, 2005)

u have too many goodies already, so i guess not much toys will b able 2 meet ur expectation liao lah... me only into general types, cant help much lah


----------



## R_L (Sep 26, 2005)

hi, anyone did any runtime plot for the L1P (v2.5) yet?


----------



## Tiny (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi I'm new here, just joined this a few days back although I've been surfing this forum for months already. I'm just wondering if any of you mountainbike? And what kind of lights do you use for night offroading? I tried a MXDL, and the unregulated light just starts real bright and dims fast..not enough for a 2hour+ romp in the woods. I also have a Sigmasport light modified with a 3Watt (not done by me), it uses 5AA and it lasts kind of longer, but abit too floody and not enough spot. So what would you recommend for a flashlight to be mounted on a mountainbike, with maybe 2hours+ regulated light, hopefully running off AA NiMh cells?


----------



## falconz (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello there Tiny,

I don`t bike very often but with a torch clamp from FAT, you can use a Inova XO3/T3 which will definitely give u enuf spot and throw, aint too expensive, can handle rough n tough conditions and regulated for 2 hrs....Just a suggestion...there are better lights out there...just keep looking.

Or if u need a "signalling/high beam" light perhaps u can get a Surefire KT1 turbohead, armed with a MN21 bulb, 6P/C2 body and a cheap G&P tape switch tailcap(the tape section placed near the hand grip of the handlebar for pressing convenience while riding). Of cos to power the MN21 it must be loaded with 2 x unprotected R123 cells. (warning: use only for momentary signalling only...the amp draw is around 7C according to KevinL!!!)

Whoever you signal or highbeam in front of you will definitely notice your concentrated 400++ lumens of light be it they are drunk or sleepy!!!!


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 29, 2005)

CEJ said:


> Currently left with the above for those who interested to get L1P (v2.5) locally, all complete with exterior box packaging (yah take up some bulk space)...
> Cheers!



I buy from US group buy 
Lugi about $10... *sob*


----------



## flashlight (Sep 29, 2005)

Guys, for those who don't want to miss out on the upcoming Mr Bulk Chameleon light (formerly known as LT) sign up quickly here before they are all gone!


----------



## Tiny (Sep 30, 2005)

falconz said:


> Hello there Tiny,
> 
> I don`t bike very often but with a torch clamp from FAT, you can use a Inova XO3/T3 which will definitely give u enuf spot and throw, aint too expensive, can handle rough n tough conditions and regulated for 2 hrs....Just a suggestion...there are better lights out there...just keep looking.
> 
> ...


 
Hi falcon, the INOVA T3 has a very nice beam and regulated runtime, but I cycle at night quite often, about once a week. I can't afford buying C123A batteries all the time, and rechargeables 123s cannot be used for it. I think I'll probably buy the HY SWAT light from emillion..4hours of solid runtime..looks pretty good and cheap..


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 1, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Hi falcon, the INOVA T3 has a very nice beam and regulated runtime, but I cycle at night quite often, about once a week. I can't afford buying C123A batteries all the time, and rechargeables 123s cannot be used for it. I think I'll probably buy the HY SWAT light from emillion..4hours of solid runtime..looks pretty good and cheap..



Are you the same "Tiny" in www.togoparts.com?


----------



## Tiny (Oct 2, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> Are you the same "Tiny" in www.togoparts.com?


 
Hey! Vitamin Sim37! Yup! It's me!! you got lights fetish too?


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 2, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Hey! Vitamin Sim37! Yup! It's me!! you got lights fetish too?



yeah, just not enough cash for the hobby.

I work part time as an event security personnel (concerts, sporting events, celebrity escort) and besides cheap china lights, I now have a G2 and a 3W Drop in LED module from BugOutGear that has crapped out on me for some reason.

Now I'm damned tempted by someone trying to sell me a Pelican M6 pretty cheaply....... sigh.


----------



## R_L (Oct 2, 2005)

why dun u just get a SF P60 lamp for your G2 and u'll b gd 2 go again?


----------



## Tiny (Oct 2, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> yeah, just not enough cash for the hobby.
> 
> I work part time as an event security personnel (concerts, sporting events, celebrity escort) and besides cheap china lights, I now have a G2 and a 3W Drop in LED module from BugOutGear that has crapped out on me for some reason.
> 
> Now I'm damned tempted by someone trying to sell me a Pelican M6 pretty cheaply....... sigh.


 
I'm also running on cheap MXDL stuff..1 died on me already. And I'm waiting to see elektrolumen's new bike light..looks tempting. By the way, there's a Pelican M6 on yahoo singapore auctions. I don't know if the price is cheap or not, but it's definitely cheaper than those found in DIY homefix (then again, Homefix is the most expensive shop for these stuff)

http://page.auctions.yahoo.com/sg/auction/91245137


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 3, 2005)

R_L said:


> why dun u just get a SF P60 lamp for your G2 and u'll b gd 2 go again?



The original P60 inside is working fine, its just the G&P LED module thats not working. How ironic isn't it?


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tiny said:


> I'm also running on cheap MXDL stuff..1 died on me already. And I'm waiting to see elektrolumen's new bike light..looks tempting. By the way, there's a Pelican M6 on yahoo singapore auctions. I don't know if the price is cheap or not, but it's definitely cheaper than those found in DIY homefix (then again, Homefix is the most expensive shop for these stuff)
> 
> http://page.auctions.yahoo.com/sg/auction/91245137



I have an offer even lower than that heh heh... still contemplating.


----------



## Luxbright (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Guys, there's an invitation in the Flasholics Getogether in Singapore thread that might interest you. Chance to meet-up and see very different flashlights, be it incandescent or LEDs. Cheers


----------



## R_L (Oct 3, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> The original P60 inside is working fine, its just the G&P LED module thats not working. How ironic isn't it?



so wat r u looking for anyway?? led or incandescent?? :huh2:


----------



## alvdll (Oct 5, 2005)

Folks,

Who is selling the Fenix L1+ stainless steel light do drop me a PM. thks all.


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 5, 2005)

R_L said:


> so wat r u looking for anyway?? led or incandescent?? :huh2:



I think you misunderstood me. I have a G2 and I bought a BOG 3w Drop in. That drop in failed on me recently. I alternate between the incan and LED depending on what I'll use it for.

EG, If I'm doing crowd control (access control or say dancefloor/foam party crowd observation) I'll be using the incan.

If I'm doing bag checks/searches, I'd use the LED as it won't make any good sense to use the incan because

1. It just drains the batteries with an overkill amount of light to check bags.

2. Related to no.1 I sometimes can blind myself momentarily if the light reflects off something like a make up mirror in a lady's handbag. Even a light coloured bag can have a blinding light with a P60 shone at close range


----------



## Patrick (Oct 5, 2005)

L1P (2.5) photos of it in action pleeeeeease.............

I missed it!


----------



## knot_lover (Oct 6, 2005)

SIM37, how much did you pay for your G2?


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 6, 2005)

knot_lover said:


> SIM37, how much did you pay for your G2?



PMed you


----------



## alvdll (Oct 9, 2005)

*Bulbs wanted*

Who got WA1111/1160/1185 potted bulb for sale? Want to put it into my Mag body. PM me the price. thks.


----------



## amlim (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone knows how much is a G2 at Sheares Marketing ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vaism (Oct 9, 2005)

IIRC, It's S$65.00. 





amlim said:


> Anyone knows how much is a G2 at Sheares Marketing ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## R_L (Oct 9, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I have a G2 and I bought a BOG 3w Drop in. That drop in failed on me recently. I alternate between the incan and LED depending on what I'll use it for.
> 
> EG, If I'm doing crowd control (access control or say dancefloor/foam party crowd observation) I'll be using the incan.
> 
> ...



then y not jus get a led light (maybe an inova x5t) for the short range stuff? then u'll have ur long range light on the ready shd u need it in a v.short notice.


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 10, 2005)

R_L said:


> then y not jus get a led light (maybe an inova x5t) for the short range stuff? then u'll have ur long range light on the ready shd u need it in a v.short notice.



I "DO" have a 1 W LED light just for that and I usually carry it as a backup for my G2.

However, I'm pretty well known for carrying spare light(s) around and more than likely, my "spare" light would've ended up being lent to someone who 

1. Doesn't have a light to do bag checks
2. Newbie on the job with NO lights
3. Someone who's Made in China "POLICE" light has run out of batteries

And erm.... I "can" carry more lights but most of them will definetely end up being lent anyway. So I restrict myself to just 2. And like all surefire owners (There are a few of us who use E2Ds, G2s, 6Ps) we will NEVER EVER lend our surefires to ANYBODY else.

By the way, during Jacky Cheung's "Snow Wolf Lake" musical 2 weekends ago, i found out that the G2 can throw all the way UP onto the roof of the indoor stadium illuminating the open panels that the cables hang from.


----------



## falconz (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Looks like I did a mistake and overordered the BatteryStation Lithium AA batteries. They just arrived yesterday. I`ll be selling them for S$5 for 3 batteries. I`m sure ppl with the Fenix torchlights will be needing them. Better than to buy local Energizer Lithiums for S$5 each!

Interested to help me clear can PM me!!
Thanx!!

EDIT: I have SOLD all the Batteries! A BIG THANK YOU for those who offered!!


----------



## flashlight (Oct 11, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I have a G2 and I bought a BOG 3w Drop in. That drop in failed on me recently. I alternate between the incan and LED depending on what I'll use it for.
> 
> EG, If I'm doing crowd control (access control or say dancefloor/foam party crowd observation) I'll be using the incan.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a SF Aviator A2 might suit the job with both LED for close work & incan. for throw all in one torch.


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 11, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Sounds like a SF Aviator A2 might suit the job with both LED for close work & incan. for throw all in one torch.



Yes, drop it in a scuffle, lend it to someone not that honest, or someone picks it off your holster...... 

I know of people who have lost E2Ds before. which would you rather lose?

a US $110 E2d? or 3 "made in china" $20 lights? Sometimes things can get gnarly. like slipknot concert.... f**king havoc/haywire night. Got people faint, got people kena molested, got people asthma attack, and got people kena cut by their own friend's studs, choker chains with spikes etc etc....

But that night no flashlights were stolen. Oh yes. The surefire dudes were lighting up the sides of fort caning catching fans trying to climb in. Nothing like the priceless look of 2 surefire 65lumens throw on you on top of the wall. Makes them come down straightaway.


----------



## R_L (Oct 11, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> Yes, drop it in a scuffle, lend it to someone not that honest, or someone picks it off your holster......
> 
> I know of people who have lost E2Ds before. which would you rather lose?
> 
> ...



woah... that sounds fun... :rock: but then, the A2 comes wif a lanyard doesn't it? i'm sure you can pretty much tie it to yourself so it won't get picked. yea?


----------



## Fat (Oct 11, 2005)

hi lewis and tiny. im from tgp too.

fat yes.

welcome to cpf, rein in yr wallets ya.im pretty sure in time ,u guys will start spending more on torchlights after browsing thru cpf.very addictive, be warned. 


falconz, i pretty much sold out most of the clamps.the manufacturer whom i got from cleared his inventory and sold off his mould to the chinese factories who produced it. now, the clamps can be purchased straight from china thru 'dae'.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Fats,
I'm still searching for my elusive mountain biking light. Maybe I'll wait for elektrolumen's Spacey light.


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 11, 2005)

Fat said:


> hi lewis and tiny. im from tgp too.
> 
> fat yes.
> 
> ...



Yes i know who u are babu... kekekeke


----------



## knot_lover (Oct 12, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> Sometimes things can get gnarly. like slipknot concert.... f**king havoc/haywire night. Got people faint, got people kena molested, got people asthma attack, and got people kena cut by their own friend's studs, choker chains with spikes etc etc....
> 
> But that night no flashlights were stolen. Oh yes. The surefire dudes were lighting up the sides of fort caning catching fans trying to climb in. Nothing like the priceless look of 2 surefire 65lumens throw on you on top of the wall. Makes them come down straightaway.



Wah.. Your job sounds very interesting.


----------



## knot_lover (Oct 13, 2005)

Someone selling his G2 for $50 in the B/S/T forum...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/95132&highlight=G2


----------



## KevinL (Oct 13, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> Yes, drop it in a scuffle, lend it to someone not that honest, or someone picks it off your holster......
> 
> I know of people who have lost E2Ds before. which would you rather lose?
> 
> ...



I have a simple rule (apart from never lending it out - bring cheap lights to lend out if you even do so) - lanyard it or lose it! My A2 and U2 are permanently tied to me. With a long enough lanyard I can even use it at arm's length and I just tuck it back in the pocket when done. 

65 lumens? You should have seen falconz and me at the Great Turbohead Shootout - the Surefire SRTH with MN16 (225lu/20 min), KT1 with MN60 (225lu/60 min) and MN61 (350lu/20 min) were represented as well as my ROP/LE with its 2" bezel (600lu/25 min)..  .... and a stock Mag3D.    

You can spot stuff at 150 meters easily with the SF Turboheads, and they are absolutely BLINDING because they focus all the lumens into a much smaller area - higher intensity, so just hit 'em with that.

There is a funny story on Surefire's site about an unarmed guard who heard a noise, pointed his 8AX up at the building and spotlighted an intruder trying to climb up the building to break in.. the intruder raised both hands to cover his eyes and fell off the building!! :bow: :bow: 

And that was only with 110 lumens with standard 8AX reflector..


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 13, 2005)

KevinL said:


> I have a simple rule (apart from never lending it out - bring cheap lights to lend out if you even do so) - lanyard it or lose it! My A2 and U2 are permanently tied to me. With a long enough lanyard I can even use it at arm's length and I just tuck it back in the pocket when done.
> 
> 65 lumens? You should have seen falconz and me at the Great Turbohead Shootout - the Surefire SRTH with MN16 (225lu/20 min), KT1 with MN60 (225lu/60 min) and MN61 (350lu/20 min) were represented as well as my ROP/LE with its 2" bezel (600lu/25 min)..  .... and a stock Mag3D.
> 
> ...




actually, none of us are serious flashaholics, me included. we know a bit bout our lights but won't spend a crazy amount of money on them. After all, it is "only" for our part time "moonlight" job. 

To many uninitiated, a typical stock SF 2x123 light will be "very bright" or "blinding". Thats good enough for us.

Till the day I have the ability to make much much more money (hopefully), then I'll probably start a good collection of flashlights.


----------



## amlim (Oct 13, 2005)

KevinL said:


> I have a simple rule (apart from never lending it out - bring cheap lights to lend out if you even do so) - lanyard it or lose it! My A2 and U2 are permanently tied to me. With a long enough lanyard I can even use it at arm's length and I just tuck it back in the pocket when done.
> 
> 65 lumens? You should have seen falconz and me at the Great Turbohead Shootout - the Surefire SRTH with MN16 (225lu/20 min), KT1 with MN60 (225lu/60 min) and MN61 (350lu/20 min) were represented as well as my ROP/LE with its 2" bezel (600lu/25 min)..  .... and a stock Mag3D.
> 
> ...



Nah.... that's only the official cover. The truth is, the intruder was incinerated into dust by the intense photos form the Surefire. It was classified as Top Secret by DoD. I got the info from the X-Files.


----------



## falconz (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep the foreign workers hiding the bushes that night must be shaking in the bushes when they saw us test the turboheads!! Must have thought that the police is looking for them!!


----------



## flashlight (Oct 14, 2005)

falconz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Looks like I did a mistake and overordered the BatteryStation Lithium AA batteries. They just arrived yesterday. I`ll be selling them for S$5 for 3 batteries. I`m sure ppl with the Fenix torchlights will be needing them. Better than to buy local Energizer Lithiums for S$5 each!
> 
> ...



Aaargh, too late  Congrats on selling them. That's a great deal! Actually E2s can be bought for about $7.50 for 2 at the Peninsula Plaza Kodak mini-lab (for regular customers)


----------



## Fat (Oct 14, 2005)

tiny, lotsa choices around here, take yr time. electro lumens makes some really powerful bike lights ^_^

for me, i usually use bike clamps with flashlights.can show you one of these days when free.


----------



## amlim (Oct 14, 2005)

anybody interested in a streamlight scorpion? i got one listed in lights b/s/t forum. thanks.


----------



## amlim (Oct 14, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Aaargh, too late  Congrats on selling them. That's a great deal! Actually E2s can be bought for about $7.50 for 2 at the Peninsula Plaza Kodak mini-lab (for regular customers)



i missed these too.. rats..


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 14, 2005)

Guys, hope no one considers this hijacking but where do you get your 123A batteries and how much? Would anyone be interested in a group-buy?


----------



## Tiny (Oct 14, 2005)

I also want to hijack this thread abit.... Anyone in Singapore got a spare 3Watt high dome emitter to sell me? I just burnt one out...


----------



## alvdll (Oct 15, 2005)

Flea Bag said:


> Guys, hope no one considers this hijacking but where do you get your 123A batteries and how much? Would anyone be interested in a group-buy?



you organising? which brand?


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 15, 2005)

I was just curious as to how Singaporean Flashaholics get thier 123As. I can't seem to find them cheap anywhere in Australia or Singapore. Where do you buy them?

However, I wouldn't mind organising a group buy but it won't be anytime within the next two months. Any reputable brand will do. I wouldn't mind SureFire, Sanyo or BatteryStation batteries.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 15, 2005)

SIM37 said:


> actually, none of us are serious flashaholics, me included. we know a bit bout our lights but won't spend a crazy amount of money on them. After all, it is "only" for our part time "moonlight" job.
> 
> To many uninitiated, a typical stock SF 2x123 light will be "very bright" or "blinding". Thats good enough for us.
> 
> Till the day I have the ability to make much much more money (hopefully), then I'll probably start a good collection of flashlights.



No worries.. I understand. You'll love Maglite modifications - the ROP/LE, one of my designs, delivers approx. 600 output lumens (not bulb lumens) for 25 minutes - US$80 worth of parts in total, AND it's rechargeable 

It's approximately the same size as the Surefire M4, because it's built in a 2C Maglite. For longer runtime you can switch down to the "low output" lamp, which delivers approx. 350 output lumens for 75 minutes. You might hear a lot more about this in the near future when falconz gets his..


----------



## KevinL (Oct 15, 2005)

amlim said:


> Nah.... that's only the official cover. The truth is, the intruder was incinerated into dust by the intense photos form the Surefire. It was classified as Top Secret by DoD. I got the info from the X-Files.



No wonder Surefire talks about the stopping power of flashlights.. who knows, maybe that was the 8AX Death Star Special Edition, 110,000 people-frying lumens for 50 minutes, rechargeable and available in "Innocent Yellow Plastic" Nitrolon too


----------



## larry2 (Oct 15, 2005)

hi flea bag-if you ever do a group buy for some batteries i'd be interested
if you buy a bulk lot from ebay or battery station or surefire the cost really gets down......


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 15, 2005)

Flea Bag said:


> I was just curious as to how Singaporean Flashaholics get thier 123As. I can't seem to find them cheap anywhere in Australia or Singapore. Where do you buy them?
> 
> However, I wouldn't mind organising a group buy but it won't be anytime within the next two months. Any reputable brand will do. I wouldn't mind SureFire, Sanyo or BatteryStation batteries.


Have you tried SHEARS?
they selling energizer 123a in a pack of 6 for $18
So the batt in pack cost like $3sgd per piece only.


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm considering Panasonic batteries but I'm waiting for someone to test them first in reference to SureFires, Battery Station & Sanyo. With shipping included, Panasonics can be bought for around SG$2.30 per battery. 

I've went to Sheares before but forgot to ask them about 123As. $3 for one isn't that bad. If everyone is willling, perhaps we could ask them for thier best price (Hopefully SG$2.00 or less) if we bought in bulk.

At that price, I'll be willing to buy at least 100 units on my own. I'm waiting for my SF M6 so I'll need quite a number of lithiums while waiting for an M6-R pack or two.

larry2, I've e-mail Battery Station about costs etc and they've yet to get back to me. Perhaps you could mail them too.


----------



## amlim (Oct 15, 2005)

KevinL said:


> No wonder Surefire talks about the stopping power of flashlights.. who knows, maybe that was the 8AX Death Star Special Edition, 110,000 people-frying lumens for 50 minutes, rechargeable and available in "Innocent Yellow Plastic" Nitrolon too



Wow !! How did you get these classified Top Secret information? You got all the details spot on.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 15, 2005)

Chamoxa at Funan used to sell Panasonic CR123s at SGD$10 for 4 some time back. Can try calling them to see if they still do -
Name : Vincent Lin
Telephone : 63388248 (Operating Hours: Mon - Sat 11.00am to 7.00pm, Sun 12.00nn to 5.00pm)
Email : [email protected]

Alternatively, you check with Nerd if he still has Duracell 223s for SGD$4 that you can split into 2xCR123s with some work.


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 15, 2005)

KevinL said:


> No worries.. I understand. You'll love Maglite modifications - the ROP/LE, one of my designs, delivers approx. 600 output lumens (not bulb lumens) for 25 minutes - US$80 worth of parts in total, AND it's rechargeable
> 
> It's approximately the same size as the Surefire M4, because it's built in a 2C Maglite. For longer runtime you can switch down to the "low output" lamp, which delivers approx. 350 output lumens for 75 minutes. You might hear a lot more about this in the near future when falconz gets his..



Nah, i don't think so, lugging around a maglite that size while doing bag searches is pretty cumbersome. We "STILL" carry our 2x123 lights on rowdy crowd concerts/events. That will always be our primary light source. Nobody actually bothers if the maglites the company issues us "lumenatically"(as many would put it in this forum) works or not. Its more for intimidation than illumination.

That being said, the 2x123 lights does the intimidating WITH their illumination. The mags just pale in comparison.

Another observation, its @#$#@ difficult to swing a maglite with 1 arm with a reasonable amount of accuracy compared to say an E2d or even a simple G2 or 6P as a "kuckle duster" type of weapon. 

Sidenote : Of course the company didn't invest in Magchargers. They were just regular beat up 4 cell mags.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 15, 2005)

:shrug: 2C is a lot smaller than 4D, and after the field upgrades, 600 lumens makes my 6P look like a Maglite Solitaire in comparison.


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 15, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Chamoxa at Funan used to sell Panasonic CR123s at SGD$10 for 4 some time back. Can try calling them to see if they still do -
> Name : Vincent Lin
> Telephone : 63388248 (Operating Hours: Mon - Sat 11.00am to 7.00pm, Sun 12.00nn to 5.00pm)
> Email : [email protected]
> ...



Great information! I'll try contacting both options you listed. I'll take my time though. :sleepy:


----------



## CEJ (Oct 16, 2005)

Flea Bag said:


> I'm considering Panasonic batteries but I'm waiting for someone to test them first in reference to SureFires, Battery Station & Sanyo. With shipping included, Panasonics can be bought for around SG$2.30 per battery.
> 
> I've went to Sheares before but forgot to ask them about 123As. $3 for one isn't that bad. If everyone is willling, perhaps we could ask them for thier best price (Hopefully SG$2.00 or less) if we bought in bulk.
> 
> ...





Getting in bulk should be easy to get Sanyo or Panasonic CR123A approx. $2 each, maybe even energizer.


----------



## Nerd (Oct 16, 2005)

Guys,

I've a lot of 123s which I can offer at a basement bargain price of $1.50. They are split from Duracell CR223s and I used their original plastic on the 223 as insulation. Otherwise they are just bare cells.

If you'll look over here I did sell them for higher prices in the past. But I got busy plus sales wasn't all that brisk.

Thus if you don't mind waiting for me to split the cells (say... 200> 123s per day, I can offer you guys Duracell 123s split from Duracell CR223s at a price of $1.50. Please be reminded that they do NOT look like your normal 123s. They do NOT have a piece of plastic on top with shrink wrapped "Duracell" wrapper. But I will take the wrapper from the CR223 package and wrap it around the battery with a scotch tape.

What I DO promise you:
Brand new, never used before
Expiry date of 2011
Wrapped and insulated on the sides, but not the top

What I do NOT promise you:
That these batteries don't experience sudden failures of CR123s known to have happened in Surefire, Battery Station, and other highly-recommended brands. I've sold over 200 so far and didn't receive any complains. But 123s, being 123s, are susceptible to failures like this for reasons I do not know. For more information, use the Search function on CPF and look for "CR123" and "Sudden Death"

We can either meet up and I pass you the batteries, or I can mail it to you (if the quantity is small, e.g. 20 or so.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the information!

I'll be interested but perhaps sometime in early or late December. I won't be returning from Perth so soon.

One question though... If the expiry date is 2011, does that mean those Duracells are about 4 to 5 years old?


----------



## flashlight (Oct 16, 2005)

Nerd, don't forget my commission. :naughty:


----------



## Nerd (Oct 16, 2005)

Flea Bag,

I've been "Storing" those batteries for at least 1 year. The normal shelf life of Lithiums are around 10 years. So your guess should be correct. I'll be going overseas in December from 18th I think. Trip is still unconfirmed.

Flashlight,
Don't worry. There will be some. Hope to break even with my cost. But I'll pass you some.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 16, 2005)

Nerd said:


> Flea Bag,
> 
> I've been "Storing" those batteries for at least 1 year. The normal shelf life of Lithiums are around 10 years. So your guess should be correct. I'll be going overseas in December from 18th I think. Trip is still unconfirmed.
> 
> ...




I was just kidding bro. 

Hey guys, I've bought these batteries from Nerd before & they performed with no problems. He's a straight up guy too. :thumbsup:


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 17, 2005)

i break the topic for awhile 

anyone knows where to find princeton tec eos in singapore? that thing looks soooo nice mehehehe....

*glues back topic*


----------



## R_L (Oct 17, 2005)

chesterqw said:


> i break the topic for awhile
> 
> anyone knows where to find princeton tec eos in singapore? that thing looks soooo nice mehehehe....
> 
> *glues back topic*



hi, i'm not too sure if i remember correctly. along capitor building side. there's a camping shop (near the bus-stop), they got sell PT stuff. i think i saw the EOS.


----------



## knot_lover (Oct 17, 2005)

R_L said:


> hi, i'm not too sure if i remember correctly. along capitor building side. there's a camping shop (near the bus-stop), they got sell PT stuff. i think i saw the EOS.



Camper's Corner?


----------



## falconz (Oct 17, 2005)

I believe you can find it cheaper than Camper`s corner at beach rd


----------



## alvdll (Oct 17, 2005)

*50W HID*

Anyone interested in this 50W HID from Japan. It is about S$804 (converted from 55000 yen as stated in the website)

http://babelfish.altavista.com/babe...tp://www.az-project.jp/50whidkaichudento.html


----------



## R_L (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*

yup, i think it's Camper's corner. Beach road u gotta walk around to find it. it could possibly be jus as expensive if not same. only difference is u can try 2 bargain. or if u really wanna get it cheap... get it off the net. i think can get it quite cheap frm web sites that sell flashlights or stuff like dat.


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*



alvdll said:


> Anyone interested in this 50W HID from Japan. It is about S$250 (converted from 17000 yen as stated in the website)
> 
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/babe...tp://www.az-project.jp/50whidkaichudento.html



Were you referring to the 50W HID burner?

The 50W HID Searchlight is 55,000 Yen. Around SG$807.50. That's the one that grabs my attention!


----------



## dc (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*



alvdll said:


> Anyone interested in this 50W HID from Japan. It is about S$250 (converted from 17000 yen as stated in the website)
> 
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/babe...tp://www.az-project.jp/50whidkaichudento.html



I think 17000 yen is only for the 50w hid bulb in D2S form.

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*

ooo campers corner...dang it . me go find addy


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*

to answer my own question 

camper's corner: 11 Stamford Rd #01-13 Capitol Bldg Singapore 178884

cost of EOS: USD72.73

well...DAYLIGHT ROBBERY~!!

brightguy is only selling for USD30.95

waaa they killing people like mad man..


----------



## SJACKAL (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*



chesterqw said:


> to answer my own question
> 
> camper's corner: 11 Stamford Rd #01-13 Capitol Bldg Singapore 178884
> 
> ...



And I kill back by not buying from them. Never buy from merchants who treat you like a fool.


----------



## R_L (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*



SJACKAL said:


> And I kill back by not buying from them. Never buy from merchants who treat you like a fool.



well, i did say to get it frm the net. dunno y the dealers in sg like to sell stuff at sky-hi prices... it's so dumb!


----------



## vaism (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, i guess there ain't many competitors around and they can monopolise the market whichever they please! but fortunately, torchlight enthusiasts are usually also net savvy! 

......... too bad for them.. :laughing:


----------



## falconz (Oct 18, 2005)

Erm.. I did try to warn u guys about campers corner...the last time I went there, I also left wide-eye due to the prices! 
I DID see the EOS tec down at a shop at beach rd (not inside army market) with the prices slightly above the net. Almost wanted to buy it. I`ll be going down maybe this friday, perhaps I`ll take a look too and post here.


----------



## dc (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: 50W HID*

Ok, just to share this with u ppl in case u r looking for cheap Energizer L91 AA battery. I saw at Toa Payoh NTUC selling the 4 piece pack for S$10.50 and the promotion end tomolo i think. This is the lowest price for L91 i saw so far locally. 

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## knot_lover (Oct 19, 2005)

The EOS is being sold at Beach Rd, not the food centre there, but around that area. Shop is called Soh Brothers. Near post office.
Price tag on light says $87 but if you talk to the lady/guy they will quote a different price. I asked today and the lady told me $68.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 19, 2005)

knot_lover said:


> The EOS is being sold at Beach Rd, not the food centre there, but around that area. Shop is called Soh Brothers. Near post office.
> Price tag on light says $87 but if you talk to the lady/guy they will quote a different price. I asked today and the lady told me $68.




Always the case.


----------



## amlim (Oct 19, 2005)

i bought a can of silicone grease and i think it will last almost forever. anyone wants to buy half of it? :huh2:


----------



## vaism (Oct 19, 2005)

what brand is it? I tried lookin' for it at a hardware shop.. but no one understands what i'm saying. 





amlim said:


> i bought a can of silicone grease and i think it will last almost forever. anyone wants to buy half of it? :huh2:


----------



## amlim (Oct 19, 2005)

vaism said:


> what brand is it? I tried lookin' for it at a hardware shop.. but no one understands what i'm saying.


 
Got it from sheares. Brand is Aquaseal. Made in USA. Its non-toxic.


----------



## alvdll (Oct 19, 2005)

Just a reminder. Dun use silicone grease on silicon O rings. BTW, anyone using Nye Nyogel 795G to lub their surefires?


----------



## falconz (Oct 19, 2005)

I`m wanted to use that but ordered the 779ZC instead. No problem with the thicker grease. 
Even makes squeaky threadings from mass produced China torches into smooth ones!


----------



## amlim (Oct 20, 2005)

alvdll said:


> Just a reminder. Dun use silicone grease on silicon O rings. BTW, anyone using Nye Nyogel 795G to lub their surefires?


 
Thats correct. Don't use silicone grease on silicone o-rings. The surefire torches and most other brands don't use silicone o-rings, i think. Correct me if I am not wrong.


----------



## amlim (Oct 20, 2005)

alvdll said:


> Just a reminder. Dun use silicone grease on silicon O rings. BTW, anyone using Nye Nyogel 795G to lub their surefires?


 
is this nyogel sold in singapore?


----------



## R_L (Oct 20, 2005)

y not use silicone grease on silicon O rings?? how to tell the difference between silicon o rings and rubber o rings?


----------



## SIM37 (Oct 20, 2005)

I heard that some people use vaseline to lube their flashlights.


----------



## amlim (Oct 20, 2005)

R_L said:


> y not use silicone grease on silicon O rings?? how to tell the difference between silicon o rings and rubber o rings?


 
i think the texture feels different and it looks glossy? correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 2, 2005)

Any updates for the CR123 batteries?


----------



## amlim (Nov 10, 2005)

anyone know what the o-rings on surefire lights are made of? thanks.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 10, 2005)

I have totally no idea


----------



## Tiny (Nov 14, 2005)

Anybody knows where I can get the princeton tec Matrix2? I saw it on sale in takashimaya, but it was $90++!!  Anywhere sell cheaper? I don't want the EOS because I think it'll look stupid on my mountainbike helmet, and I prefer to use AAs


----------



## nighthawk (Nov 14, 2005)

Is there any store that carries surefire product lines in Singapore ? I'll be there in the next few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## vaism (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes.. Sheares Technology at beach road. Prices are high though. Good place to test out the lights.. There's plenty of models from inova, gerber to surefires.


----------



## kobane (Nov 16, 2005)

recently bought a lot of stuff from CEJ..

1) my first green laser pointer (woohoo! finally my own greeny lightsabre)
2) a few 3W LED drop-in
3) LOADS of L1-P (at the moment, total orders are at 10.. and still counting)..

wah..

pocket lobung big big ah...

still got enquires on his rechargeable CR123s and charger... still waiting for confirmation leh.. quick quick CEJ.. my colleagues are getting impatient..


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 16, 2005)

vaism said:


> Yes.. Sheares Technology at beach road. Prices are high though. Good place to test out the lights.. There's plenty of models from inova, gerber to surefires.



In the US, people likes to go brick and mortar stores or departmental stores to look at things real life, try and test it. After that they go home and log into ebay. Or google for the cheapest prices on webstores.  

In Singapore, we are becoming the same 

Even if not buying online, there are often local grey market sellers offering better prices than common shops.


----------



## R_L (Nov 16, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> In the US, people likes to go brick and mortar stores or departmental stores to look at things real life, try and test it. After that they go home and log into ebay. Or google for the cheapest prices on webstores.
> 
> In Singapore, we are becoming the same
> 
> Even if not buying online, there are often local grey market sellers offering better prices than common shops.



any place to get surefire cheap here in singapore???  
wat's "grey market sellers" anyway?? :huh2:


----------



## CEJ (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Kobane :


----------



## vaism (Nov 16, 2005)

You would do well not to buy from a brick&Mortar store in Singapore. Prices are abt 1/3 above the average you can find online. 

Buying from Store: Not Recommended. 

Like above mentioned, test there buy online : CPF! With plenty of expert advice provided too. :laughing:


----------



## flashlight (Nov 16, 2005)

kobane said:


> recently bought a lot of stuff from CEJ..
> 
> 1) my first green laser pointer (woohoo! finally my own greeny lightsabre)
> 2) a few 3W LED drop-in
> ...



Congrats on your greenie! :thumbsup: We can play Star Wars next time we meet. :naughty: Show us some pics leh & PM me how much you paid.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 16, 2005)

how many mW you bought the green laser kobane?


----------



## beachroad (Nov 16, 2005)

vaism said:


> You would do well not to buy from a brick&Mortar store in Singapore. Prices are abt 1/3 above the average you can find online.
> 
> Buying from Store: Not Recommended.
> 
> Like above mentioned, test there buy online : CPF! With plenty of expert advice provided too. :laughing:


 
Com'on frens, stores in Sg are also doing their part spend time entertain buyers, provide details & service their buyers, & sg buyers are picky leave alone not-easy-to-please attitude, don't they deserve a little more? Furthermore the cost of rent/labour/taxes etc are high which they will need to survive also, don't put such a harsh statement "embargo" them altogether mah!


----------



## beachroad (Nov 16, 2005)

R_L said:


> any place to get surefire cheap here in singapore???
> wat's "grey market sellers" anyway?? :huh2:


 

Go Sheares, not bad


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 16, 2005)

You probably are from Sheares since your nick is 'beachroad' and you are a new signup and taking a defensive stance. haha.... 

I bought my first SF from Sheares, not a bad place at all, friendly guy (owner?) and after discount, the prices are pretty much MSRP. Of course there are slightly cheaper alternatives, but if you can't wait or want to have a feel of the torch in your hands before buying, online can't replace a storefront.


----------



## vaism (Nov 16, 2005)

:nana:


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 17, 2005)

beachroad said:


> Com'on frens, stores in Sg are also doing their part spend time entertain buyers, provide details & service their buyers, & sg buyers are picky leave alone not-easy-to-please attitude, don't they deserve a little more? Furthermore the cost of rent/labour/taxes etc are high which they will need to survive also, don't put such a harsh statement "embargo" them altogether mah!



It's not just stores in Sg, I guess with online trading it happens everywhere.

Anyway, I agreed that Sheares is good. I would say it is definitely my favourite B&M store for gear and stuff. Good range of products, very up to date (unlike Sngarms), and a team of professional crew too. Price wise will improve when they see you are more regular in their store I guess.

Anyone notice Sngarms getting smaller and smaller? The branch at Chinatown shrinked, Beach Rd market used to have two units but now only one. What happened to this old timer military/camp store?


----------



## flashlight (Nov 17, 2005)

vaism said:


> You would do well not to buy from a brick&Mortar store in Singapore. Prices are abt 1/3 above the average you can find online.
> 
> Buying from Store: Not Recommended.
> 
> Like above mentioned, test there buy online : CPF! With plenty of expert advice provided too. :laughing:



It really depends, some items I've been looking for are actually slightly cheaper at some stores here than anywhere else I have seen so far online/overseas.


----------



## vaism (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah.. prob. not all.. but most. Batteries are fairly priced at sheares at least. And the Surefire Defender E2D too.. if i remember correctly. :thinking:


----------



## alvdll (Nov 17, 2005)

If the store can match their surefire price with MSRP is already very good. No shipping fee and can still view and try out the light before buying. At least you get to buy something that fulfill your QC test. :lolsign: I once received a new light bought oversea. Opened the package and realized that there is a dent on the tailcap...  So far my experience with sheares is quite good. Good service, pricewise not that bad as they are willing to negotiate (as mentioned above). Friendly boss. I would recommend my oversea friends to buy from them. And I am not related to them in any way other than I am their regular customer. :laughing:


----------



## lhz (Nov 17, 2005)

vaism said:


> Like above mentioned, test there buy online : CPF! With plenty of expert advice provided too. :laughing:



Brick and mortar shops generally have higher overheads than online stores.

Walking into the shop with the intention to try out their wares, take up their time, and then walk out to order the same items online is not very ethical is it? This abuse of places that offer good customer service is one of the reasons why service quality is generally bad in Singapore. How would you feel if you were the retailer?


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 17, 2005)

As much as I am a supporter of being an ethical consumer, the hard facts of reality are such. Competition comes in all forms, online and off. If an online business can outdo you, even though consumers cannot try or see the exact product they're getting, then you gotta buck up in some other way.

Some people are willing to pay extra for the advice and customer service of the shop proprietor but there are those thick-skinned type who dare to try everything in the shop and not buy. It's unethical but we can't really do much about it.

I must admit these people do make it difficult for genuine buyers sometimes to try first before buying, maybe on the 2nd visit. The shop might think you are one of them and treat you badly. But then again, the shop shouldn't assume and mistreat their customers. 

So I guess in the end, running a business is not easy. Customer is still the king? :shrug:


----------



## vaism (Nov 18, 2005)

lhz said:


> Brick and mortar shops generally have higher overheads than online stores.
> 
> Walking into the shop with the intention to try out their wares, take up their time, and then walk out to order the same items online is not very ethical is it? This abuse of places that offer good customer service is one of the reasons why service quality is generally bad in Singapore. How would you feel if you were the retailer?


 
Well, i wouldn't like it if i'm the retailer. But think about it, if an L4 costs S$300plus (Forgot exact) in the shop. And online, i could get it at S$220. (Exactly what happened to me) No matter how great their service is, my funds are still wiser used this way. You can't say i'm unethical when i'm merely being the wiser consumer. 

This is just a natural behaviour of consumers.. However, if their prices are slightly (~S$30) higher than online stores, i'd buy from them. To recognize their fair share of good service, and to get it quicker of coz. But i know that's difficult with overheads. 

Customer service is bad mainly because of most people's response to a salespersons inquire to help. Many just shrug or ignore, when a salesman talks to them. It has nothing to do with inquiring in the shops and then buying online, which the retailer won't know anyway! 

Abuse of places? Is anyone obliged to buy once they have inquired? The answer is no. 

:nana:


----------



## nighthawk (Nov 18, 2005)

does Sheares Technology have a website ? how far away is the place from changi and orchard road ?


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 18, 2005)

nighthawk said:


> does Sheares Technology have a website ? how far away is the place from changi and orchard road ?



They used to have one but apparently its no longer there. Anyway, it wasn't updated. It's at Beach Road, and is kinda the 'next neighbourhood' from the end of Orchard Rd. 

It's not very accessible by the MRT (train), you'd have to drop at City Hall and walk a fair bit down Beach Road. 

I think the building they are in is Evershine & Century Complex or one of the buildings there. They are called "Sheares Marketing". You'll see swords and stuff on display.

Here's a map :-
http://www.streetdirectory.com.sg/s...terid=15420&searchbuildingid=1&level=6?273,76


----------



## flashlight (Nov 18, 2005)

nighthawk said:


> Is there any store that carries surefire product lines in Singapore ? I'll be there in the next few weeks. Thanks.




nighthawk, when exactly will you be in Singapore & where are you coming in from?

Give us a shout & maybe some of us can meet up with you to bring you around a bit perhaps?


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 18, 2005)

Nighthawk where are you from?

Sheares is about 5 minutes walk from Raffles Hotel.


----------



## R_L (Nov 18, 2005)

i would say the pple at sheares really know their stuff n very helpful. bought a surefire there not too long ago. i did get a discount. althought still higher than MSRPx1.7, but it's only slightly so. :shrug: 
they provide very gd service and know their products very well. i think it's worth paying dat bit extra for all their efforts. :twothumbs 
jus my 5 cents worth.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 18, 2005)

R_L said:


> i would say the pple at sheares really know their stuff n very helpful. bought a surefire there not too long ago. i did get a discount. althought still higher than MSRPx1.7, but it's only slightly so. :shrug:
> they provide very gd service and know their products very well. i think it's worth paying dat bit extra for all their efforts. :twothumbs
> jus my 5 cents worth.



Well that is rather true, you see, in hobbies, say for example if you are a climber and you goes to a outdoor equipment shop you wanna talk to a staff who is mountaineer too. If you end up with a common salesgirl doing a holiday job, you get frustrated sometimes.

Consumers probably done their research before a buy, or are already well versed and familar in that product. But when they goes to a shop and the sales rep is a common salesman who knows only a little bit and bullshit and dogfart his way around trying to fool the customer, informed customers get turned off immediately, having the impression that the shop is dishonest.


----------



## flashlight (Nov 20, 2005)

Agreed, all the Sheares staff I came across were friendly, accommodating, informative & helpful even though I sometimes did not end up making any purchase during my visit there.


----------



## black_ops7 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Though i'm a newbie in this forum, but i'd agreed with most of the other members (flashlight, SJACKAL, P_L, etc) for their comments.


----------



## nighthawk (Nov 21, 2005)

flashlight said:


> nighthawk, when exactly will you be in Singapore & where are you coming in from?
> 
> Give us a shout & maybe some of us can meet up with you to bring you around a bit perhaps?



I was supposed to be in Singapore on the 28th. I have yet to hear a confirmation from my supervisor, so there's a slight possibility the trip may be postponed.


----------



## nighthawk (Nov 21, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> Nighthawk where are you from?
> 
> Sheares is about 5 minutes walk from Raffles Hotel.



I'm from Indonesia. It's doggone difficult to get SF spares and optional parts around here.


----------



## CEJ (Nov 22, 2005)

L2P (L1P in 2AA format) coming... keen pls PM me






* borrowed image


----------



## flashlight (Nov 24, 2005)

CEJ, PM sent.


----------



## CEJ (Nov 24, 2005)

L2P (Premium Model) Features:

Employing 1-watt 100,000-hour R bin Luxeon LED, no need for fragile bulb
Constant brightness: 46 Lumens
Two 1.5V AA batteries , cheap and easily available
4-hour full brightness with Ni-MH battery
5.58" (L) x 0.79" (D)
Made of aerospace grade aluminum
Type III hard anodized finish, highly durable
69-gram weight
Waterproof
Toughened ultra Clear Lens with special coating
Push-button tail cap switch, it can also serve as a twist switch
Capable of standing up firmly on desk, serving as candle
Colour: Black
Accessories(include) : Belt Pouch, Lanyard, Extra O-Rings, Spare tailcap boot.

Price: USD 46.50

---> Cost is steeper & cheh~ he only recommend USD46.50...


----------



## CEJ (Nov 24, 2005)

Yo, for those who PMed me, let me work on the stupid fuel-surcharge hype 1st, paiseh har!
Thanks & Cheers!


----------



## CEJ (Nov 30, 2005)

Fenix's "L2P" --> limited qty probably will be landed Sg this weekends


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 30, 2005)

is your username cat eye in some other forum?


----------



## flashlight (Nov 30, 2005)

CEJ said:


> Fenix's "L2P" --> limited qty probably will be landed Sg this weekends



Is the final pricing fixed yet? Most likely will get one so pls. tentatively reserve one for me.


----------



## CEJ (Nov 30, 2005)

chesterqw said:


> is your username cat eye in some other forum?



Hahaha...
CEJ = CatEYE-J


----------



## CEJ (Nov 30, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Is the final pricing fixed yet? Most likely will get one so pls. tentatively reserve one for me.



I will PM u bro


----------



## knot_lover (Nov 30, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> Anyone notice Sngarms getting smaller and smaller? The branch at Chinatown shrinked, Beach Rd market used to have two units but now only one. What happened to this old timer military/camp store?



The boss passed away last yr. Now Sng Amrs no longer authorized Swiss Army Knife dealer also, they were selling off Swiss Knives for $5-$15 late last yr till early this yr.
The shop in beach rd has already closed down since a few weeks back I think maybe more, they had this "sale" everything $2, but only got things like the grey shirt with the word Army and the jockey cap... Nothing great. Now you go walk around army market you will find some of the shops selling stuff at discounts or with Paul London packaging, which is basically stuff from the Sng Arms shop.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 30, 2005)

I see, too bad I missed the close down sale. Or else SAKs at $15 are very good deals.


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 30, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> I see, too bad I missed the close down sale. Or else SAKs at $15 are very good deals.



I was thinking that also but I think ppl pass away liao, we should at least observe a minute of silence for him instead of trying to grab his stuff cheap...wahahaha


----------



## CEJ (Dec 1, 2005)

L2P --> Lai liao!


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 1, 2005)

if you are going with the retail price[46.50usd] it will be around 78.60 SGD

cooL! but i will have to wait till chinese new year....


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 1, 2005)

lovely light!:rock:


----------



## flashlight (Dec 1, 2005)

Prefer the L1P type holster. :ironic:


----------



## CEJ (Dec 1, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Prefer the L1P type holster. :ironic:



but Fenix is firmed offering these holster for L2P, no soft-case holster for L2P leh... 
& hint hint, next round (very soon) L1P will be using this type of material & design (now still using the original soft-case holster)


----------



## CEJ (Dec 1, 2005)

chesterqw said:


> if you are going with the retail price[46.50usd] it will be around 78.60 SGD
> 
> cooL! but i will have to wait till chinese new year....



on the surface USD46.50 is somewhere SGD79 (i.e. bank's rate, not "money changer" rate hor), but if u go by paypal it will be more than that (paypal's $$ exchange sux), don't forget there is some plus plus paypal charges u need to factor in...


----------



## CEJ (Dec 1, 2005)

L1P Vs L2P


----------



## CEJ (Dec 2, 2005)

Wanna know how 29-LED (3AAA) torchlight compare to L2P?


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 7, 2005)

wa kao, the 29 led looks so dang blue compare to the luxeon seh


----------



## tlim (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get the Princeton Tec EOS headlamp? I'm looking for one. How much is it?

Also, where to get the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon? How much?

Thanks...


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

SL4AA Lux selling $99 bucks at Sheares...wahaha... buy online better.

PT stuff usually DIY chains have... can't rembr if its selffix or handyfix... price unknown... Think some dive shop called Americ (sp?) Marine also carrying PT stuff.


----------



## tlim (Dec 8, 2005)

gosh! $99 for a SL4AA Lux... there's this one in CPF Dealer section that's selling for US$22.95 (S$40 + shipping). Shld work out much cheaper even with shipping...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93325


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2005)

Heh.. yeah.. I know about the $22.95 deal... even the Pelican M6 Xenon that is selling for like $35 online is sold at SGD$120-199 at most places. 

Sometimes localyl bought doesn't mean cheaper deals.


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 10, 2005)

just like the surefire G2 at shears...$100+ if i remember correctly

go online buy around 40USD only leh!!!


----------



## amlim (Dec 10, 2005)

chesterqw said:


> just like the surefire G2 at shears...$100+ if i remember correctly
> 
> go online buy around 40USD only leh!!!


 
i saw it priced as S$85 IIRC.


----------



## photometric (Dec 10, 2005)

amlim said:


> i saw it priced as S$85 IIRC.




even at S$85.00, it is still WAYYyyyyy overpriced! Surefire's price is US$34 bucks (can get cheaper on other online stores like lighthound.com...etc, this is just Surefire's MSRP). Assume that I take the MSRP US$34.00, it will only cost you at most S$67.00 inclusive of shipping. Bear in mind this is the MAX that youshould pay for a G2, if you get from like, for example, lighthound.com or other online stores, you can go as low as S$50++ only. Go and do the calculation yourself. Prices of local Surefire lights are REALLY overpriced, is it because there is only one distributor here and that's why they are taking advantage???


----------



## pero (Dec 11, 2005)

seems the case. anyhow i believe that they cater more for people who wants their lights immediately, and to be able to inspect the lights personally (like looking at the tint) before buying it. buying on the internet runs the risk of having QC problems sometimes


----------



## falconz (Dec 11, 2005)

Yep,
sometimes not totally the local dealer`s fault for pricing it over the sky. I heard something about Supremeco not giving much discount to sheares even though they are the region`s distributor. 

Dunno if that is true anot but anyway I did 99.99% of the shopping online anyway.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 11, 2005)

Sad thing for the dealers is that most of us buy online.

Good thing for us is that most of us buy online.


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello SG CPF'ers


I will be in SG tomorrow for a short meeting, but ill have time to look around the city.

As i just received my C-2, Id like to get some spare batteries to go with it.
The SF CR123s retails at MYR10 per piece.

Are they cheaper in SG? If so, where do I look for them? ( detailed directions required as I am not familiar at al with SG roads!)

Thanks!


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 12, 2005)

The infamous "Sheares Marketing" at Beach Rd has expensive flashlights, but reasonable batteries. Energizer Lithium CR123as at 6pcs for $18. (S$3 each) If the offer is still valid, then its 12 pcs for $34. 

Think earlier in this thread there are some directions to Sheares Marketing.
You can always check up www.streetdirectory.com.sg and look up "Beach Road". Sheares is in a building called Evershine complex or something like that, near Raffles Hotel.


----------



## SIM37 (Dec 12, 2005)

LEDcandle said:


> The infamous "Sheares Marketing" at Beach Rd has expensive flashlights, but reasonable batteries. Energizer Lithium CR123as at 6pcs for $18. (S$3 each) If the offer is still valid, then its 12 pcs for $34.
> 
> Think earlier in this thread there are some directions to Sheares Marketing.
> You can always check up www.streetdirectory.com.sg and look up "Beach Road". Sheares is in a building called Evershine complex or something like that, near Raffles Hotel.



I don't think so, someone bought me a G2 there at SGD$65. Pretty reasonable if you asked me.


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 13, 2005)

Found the place. Nice shop, owner was accomodating.


Offer on batteries is "permanent" as I was told.

So i bought a packet of 12s for SGD34.

Thanks guys!


----------



## GhostReaction (Dec 21, 2005)

I was thinking of getting a dozen more CR123 cells, and bring it over to Dubai next month. Will this be an issue at the airport? 

By the way, can anyone reconmend me where i could get the best deal for HDS, to be shipped here?


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 22, 2005)

3SGD for one energizer cr123? 

i am getting 2.60SGD for one panasonic cr123 battery!(2.90 SGD if not on offer)

and you though those selling in shopping centre(S) was cheap ^_^

the battery is 1 piece in those plastic wrapper. those fancy paper holder made them so expensive LOL


----------



## SIM37 (Dec 22, 2005)

chesterqw said:


> 3SGD for one energizer cr123?
> 
> i am getting 2.60SGD for one panasonic cr123 battery!(2.90 SGD if not on offer)
> 
> ...




CEJ sells them cheaper than that in case anyone hasn't realised. PM him for details. I regularly get mine from him.


----------



## dc (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a headup to fellow Singaporeans. i think Homefix DIY is currently having a promotion on the Osram golden dragon lantern, selling ard sg$25. Just nice for us to buy some lights for new year or chinese new year yeah..  

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## falconz (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep,

found them two weeks ago. Finally gave in to temptation. Bought one and tested it at pulau ubin over christmas! Usable light, very good runtime and portability! Recommended for all outdoor lovers!


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 27, 2005)

brother... on sale for 35SGD lar.... but the stock so less...

wanted to buy one but no funds..


----------



## falconz (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmm... then maybe you are shopping at the wrong place le....
I got mine for around $25 like dc after discount...maybe it was a christmas sale!!


----------



## dc (Dec 27, 2005)

No lah, on sale at $25.90 till 6 Jan. I got 3 of them..hehe..
Anyway, they told me Thomson Plaza Homefix branch still have some..so if u leave near there, can go take a look.

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 27, 2005)

All wrong....it's $25.50... keke

Original price on package put $35, on pamphlet put originial price $29.90 (or something like that) then selling at $25.50.

It's quite dim and now I know why most lanterns have the reflector 'cap/roof' thingie to focus the light onto the table. This one spreads all over the place, can't really put it next to a book to read. More for small area lighting like inside a tent.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 27, 2005)

Yah, I also bought one for S$25.50, hey thats about USD$15/- only.

I think its good for blackouts and those night fishing trips.

If I know earlier I also sapu all from HFDIY and then tham tua liew on BST. Now hard to find.


----------



## CaseyTan (Dec 27, 2005)

hmm... any idea whether the woodlands branch still have it ? 

their head office is near my office, do you think they have it there ? :thinking:


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 27, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> Yah, I also bought one for S$25.50, hey thats about USD$15/- only.
> 
> I think its good for blackouts and those night fishing trips.
> 
> If I know earlier I also sapu all from HFDIY and then tham tua liew on BST. Now hard to find.



Haha... nvm, all CPF bros, we should help those bros in US and overseas get a reasonable priced lantern too while making it worth the while to buy them, pack them and ship them. 

If you think about transport costs, time, packing and going post office, there isn't a whole lot of profit at the price the lanterns are going for now.

Some more when you try to ship 3, the 500g limit is 'broken' and new, more expensive speedpost rates apply.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 27, 2005)

CaseyTan said:


> hmm... any idea whether the woodlands branch still have it ?
> 
> their head office is near my office, do you think they have it there ? :thinking:



Just give the branch a call. So far their service has been great. 

CAUSEWAY POINT
1 Woodlands Loop
#B1-21 Causeway Point
Singapore 738099
Tel: 6893-1228 Fax: 6893-8278
MRT: Woodlands NS9
Weekday: 11.00am - 10.00pm
Weekend: 10.00am - 10.00pm


----------



## dc (Dec 28, 2005)

I think i will have to disagree on this. I have CPFers from the states selling me stuff at cost plus shipping n paypal charges only but the markup for the lantern selling at BST abit high lah, 100% markup leh. Then again, its a free market out there so i guess there is no right or wrong in a greater sense.. 

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## dc (Dec 28, 2005)

CaseyTan said:


> hmm... any idea whether the woodlands branch still have it ?
> 
> their head office is near my office, do you think they have it there ? :thinking:


Hello Casey,
I dun think the Causeway Point branch have any left cos i take the last 3 pieces yesterday and i only see 1 demo piece left. Maybe u can try Thomson Plaza cos they told me still have some there as of yesterday though that location is quite out of place, at least to me.


----------



## CaseyTan (Dec 28, 2005)

dc said:


> Hello Casey,
> I dun think the Causeway Point branch have any left cos i take the last 3 pieces yesterday and i only see 1 demo piece left. Maybe u can try Thomson Plaza cos they told me still have some there as of yesterday though that location is quite out of place, at least to me.


 i was there yesterday and forgot to drop by, anyway thanks for the update :thanks:


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 28, 2005)

dc said:


> I think i will have to disagree on this. I have CPFers from the states selling me stuff at cost plus shipping n paypal charges only but the markup for the lantern selling at BST abit high lah, 100% markup leh. Then again, its a free market out there so i guess there is no right or wrong in a greater sense..
> 
> Rgrds,
> Daniel



I think its a free market. We too have CPFers from Sg selling stuff to US CPFers at cost plus shipping n paypal charges only. 

It really depends on what the item was at that point of time, for instance, a pre-owned second hand item... 

Because IMHO, I do not think those custom lights worth that much too but hey they call the shots and that's the price. I do not thinking those are being sell 'at cost' plus shipping and pp.

These lanterns used to sell at the US$40s but now they are only US$30 because of Sg CPFers. Everyone's happy, keeps the hobby going for everyone.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 28, 2005)

LEDcandle said:


> Haha... nvm, all CPF bros, we should help those bros in US and overseas get a reasonable priced lantern too while making it worth the while to buy them, pack them and ship them.
> 
> If you think about transport costs, time, packing and going post office, there isn't a whole lot of profit at the price the lanterns are going for now.
> 
> Some more when you try to ship 3, the 500g limit is 'broken' and new, more expensive speedpost rates apply.



Agreed with you. 

I think you are mistaken about the 500g limit? I am not sure but like you, I used to think 500g is the limit and I always try to keep to that but later I discovered it should be 2kg?

Maybe a more frequent local seller can clarify?


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 29, 2005)

Its not because we are wrong, its because the rates changed liao 

Last time 500+ g or so the airmail starts to get more expensive than Speedpost liao. Now speedpost price shoot up a lot; got fuel surcharge some more!! So yeah, around 1.5-2 kg then its worth the speedpost.


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 29, 2005)

Any local CPFer has extra white Lux III with the new round slug? I'm interested in getting some. Please pm me with your contact no., the bin code and price if you've extra to spare. Thanks.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey guys! Been following this forum for a long time and decided to register yesterday! :naughty: ... 

I dropped by Sheares today. Service was good; they didn't scare customers by pestering them or waiting for them to request something. They just did their own things, checking stock, restocking stuff, etc. I just had my own leisure of walking around (for 30 mins or 1 hour?) looking at stuff and all. Very interesting shop.

Saw the surefires, the cheapest was the G2 at SGD80. I wanted to buy the Inova T3, but was told it was out of stock  and it was priced at S$150+! Waayyyy out of my budget. 

About the rumour on Sng Arms shrinking, it *is* true. I remember that first their Choa Chu Kang branch closed, then their Chinatown "head office" closed, and now I think its left with the army market at Beach Road. I went there today but it was closed too  ; I think it was for restocking and arranging the stuff.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 30, 2005)

Boss pass away liao ma, isn't it? Rembr reading it somewhere.. either this thread, other thread or maybe another forum. Too many threads, can't rembr liao...haha

Think the others don't have his business savvy or not interested in the biz. Juz guessing


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Dec 30, 2005)

Really? :candle: 



Ya then I guess it must be because the family don't want to continue business there lah. Anyway their are stuff also quite expensive and not really new. 

Anyone knows where else I can buy Inova products from? :thinking:


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 30, 2005)

Sheares probably have, what Inova model you looking for?


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 30, 2005)

SJACKAL said:


> Sheares probably have, what Inova model you looking for?



Erm, look just 3 posts up... he already went to Sheares, they out of stock of Inova T3 and it was too expensive anyway


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 30, 2005)

OIC thanx.

Coz I have a X5T want to sell, last time buy 100 over Sing dollars from Sheares, now only 20 to 30 USD online.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Dec 31, 2005)

Nah, no thanks. I want the brightest LED light that could blast shadows (and people) :naughty: . X5 is too small for me.

From the flashlightreviews.com website T3 has been rated *5 stars* :wow: and has a better throw and output than my Princeton Tec Rage, which I have always held in awe.

I am still looking for anywhere other than Sheares that stocks Inova torches. Anyone knows of any distributor/importer or DIY shop that sells it? I remember seeing it somewhere but I can't remember which shop...:help:

May also be looking at the Fenix too. A cheaper alternative to using lithium batteries but according to the review it does not offer constant brightness unlike the T3.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l1p.htm


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 31, 2005)

Then forget about those Inova and go for 5 watt Surefires if you want a lot of light from an LED. L4 not bad.

Anyway you would probably end up with Surefires when you stay in the hobby long enough, or eventually custom lights.

I wouldn't waste time with Inovas if I could see where I am now back then.


----------



## alvdll (Dec 31, 2005)

haha talking about LED throw? Go and get the Aleph III or PR-T head with a surefire L4 body or the Led extreme Predator, all these LED throw monsters will make your T3 a joke! :laughing: And, sorry none of these can be easily found here.




 nutz_about_lights said:


> Nah, no thanks. I want the brightest LED light that could blast shadows (and people) :naughty: . X5 is too small for me.
> 
> From the flashlightreviews.com website T3 has been rated *5 stars* :wow: and has a better throw and output than my Princeton Tec Rage, which I have always held in awe.
> 
> ...


----------



## flashlight (Jan 2, 2006)

OK if any of you guys here in SG want a very limited & very cool McLuxIII-T titanium flashlight by McGizmo, there's a chance for you to grab one as there's one sent to Albert by mistake (the lucky bugger!) & if he doesn't want it, it's up for grabs. (Only thing is that Albert is currently in China & will only be back sometime in the 2nd week of January.) Just get in touch with McGizmo about it.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 2, 2006)

flashlight said:


> OK if any of you guys here in SG want a very limited & very cool McLuxIII-T titanium flashlight by McGizmo, there's a chance for you to grab one as there's one sent to Albert by mistake (the lucky bugger!) & if he doesn't want it, it's up for grabs. (Only thing is that Albert is currently in China & will only be back sometime in the 2nd week of January.) Just get in touch with McGizmo about it.



Wow very nice light!







But I pass, nowadays if I got US$380 I will probaby buy a nice watch, some other gears, or upgrade my computer. 

There are always something new on CPF, too fast for the wallet to catch up.

Anyway how are you Cyril, long time never see you post liao.


----------



## makesomenoise (Jan 2, 2006)

dc said:


> Hello Casey,
> I dun think the Causeway Point branch have any left cos i take the last 3 pieces yesterday and i only see 1 demo piece left. Maybe u can try Thomson Plaza cos they told me still have some there as of yesterday though that location is quite out of place, at least to me.



Well guys i just called causeway point. More than 10 in stock!!!
yes the offer still stands till the 6th.
Happy holis!


----------



## flashlight (Jan 2, 2006)

SJACKAL, I'm ok, thanks for asking. Yourself? 

makesomenoise, I didn't see any when I was there earlier in the evening. Maybe someone came in & swiped all of them. :huh:


----------



## makesomenoise (Jan 4, 2006)

u tried asking e sales staff?
not been there yet but called them and was told that they have more than 10 in stock 
planning to go on fri/sat 
just leave 1 for me :laughing:


----------



## flashlight (Jan 4, 2006)

makesomenoise said:


> u tried asking e sales staff?
> not been there yet but called them and was told that they have more than 10 in stock
> planning to go on fri/sat
> just leave 1 for me :laughing:



Don't worry, I'm not planning to get any. I still have one spare.


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 4, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Hey guys! Been following this forum for a long time and decided to register yesterday! :naughty: ...
> 
> I dropped by Sheares today. Service was good; they didn't scare customers by pestering them or waiting for them to request something. They just did their own things, checking stock, restocking stuff, etc. I just had my own leisure of walking around (for 30 mins or 1 hour?) looking at stuff and all. Very interesting shop.
> 
> ...



The prices at Shears can be negotiated. I know of G2s being sold at $65-$68. Not too bad of a price IMHO.

Add in the credit card conversion rate from USD, factor in the shipping charges from an original US$35 light, it'll be about that price.

Plus, you get to test the actual light and choose the ACTUAL piece you want straightaway instead of waiting and wondering when Mr Postman(or courier man) will arrive.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 4, 2006)

I thought G2 standard price is SGD$65 there? Suddenly its $80/-? Maybe I remember wrongly.

Got a point too Sim, but for my case, travel there also need money, cheapest take bus and MRT also chow chow about $3 also, anyway no straight bus take MRT also must change bus and wait. In the end always end up taking taxi and total transport fee almost about the same as shipping.  Whereas shipped item send to my doorstep.


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 5, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> I thought G2 standard price is SGD$65 there? Suddenly its $80/-? Maybe I remember wrongly.
> 
> Got a point too Sim, but for my case, travel there also need money, cheapest take bus and MRT also chow chow about $3 also, anyway no straight bus take MRT also must change bus and wait. In the end always end up taking taxi and total transport fee almost about the same as shipping.  Whereas shipped item send to my doorstep.



Then its just a matter of timing and planning your trips to that vincinity and getting your light there and then. 

I got my light via a "bulk" purchase, a few of us working as part time security officers for concerts/foam parties bought four e2d two g2 and a 6p and had a good discount. Imagine the shipping charges on those pieces.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 5, 2006)

SIM37 said:


> Then its just a matter of timing and planning your trips to that vincinity and getting your light there and then.
> 
> I got my light via a "bulk" purchase, a few of us working as part time security officers for concerts/foam parties bought four e2d two g2 and a 6p and had a good discount. Imagine the shipping charges on those pieces.



Bro, do you have any 'lobang' for such work? I need to earn more side income to pay for all my custom flashlights, haha :help:  I'm ex-SPF, 1.75m tall but a bit skinny lah.. :lolsign:


----------



## SIM37 (Jan 6, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Bro, do you have any 'lobang' for such work? I need to earn more side income to pay for all my custom flashlights, haha :help:  I'm ex-SPF, 1.75m tall but a bit skinny lah.. :lolsign:



I can ask, but i'm not sure if they still need more at this time.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 6, 2006)

SIM37 said:


> I can ask, but i'm not sure if they still need more at this time.



Thanks, appreciate if you would. Can PM/email me if you have any details.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Sim for the details. The lights still seem a bit overpriced but I guess like you said it is negotiable. Was wondering if their stock is old?


----------



## vaism (Jan 7, 2006)

Any Singapore CPFers juz bought a Surefire M4 from Chinatown this hardwareshop, near the famous Frog porridge there? Been eyeing it for a long time.. and today when i went there, it was gone! Who did that?? :laughing:


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 7, 2006)

Got a hardware shop in Chinatown selling SF??? Wow... what's the address? Got any other interesting stuff?  M4 cheaper than OpticsHQ?


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 7, 2006)

It couldn't have been Sng Arms could it? :thinking:


----------



## knot_lover (Jan 7, 2006)

Is it the one opp. the Smith St. Food Centre? Got stuff like Swiss Knives on sale also?
Is the shop name "Chinatown Wholesale Centre"?


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 7, 2006)

Maybe its SNG ARMS

but what do i know...im malaysian...:laughing:


----------



## vaism (Jan 7, 2006)

knot_lover said:


> Is it the one opp. the Smith St. Food Centre? Got stuff like Swiss Knives on sale also?
> Is the shop name "Chinatown Wholesale Centre"?


 
Yes that's the one! so you did it din you?  I'm guessing the boss of that shop bought over much of Singarm's goods coz from lights to knives, he's got them all now. The M4 was there around 4 weeks back, when i haggled with him long and tediously over the price.. to no avail. but yesterday when i went there, it was gone. Priced at $684. I doubt any normal person will buy such a torch. except for us. 

knot_lover, if you did purchase it, mind if you pm me what price you got it at? Very curious what the boss sold it for. Coz he did quoted me a low price, but i tried to slash it further..

If you need RipOff holsters, some inova keychain lights, ugly pink minimags, streamlight juniors, surefire replacement bulbs, gerber knives and others, go down and see.. Alot of lanterns too..


----------



## vaism (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh ya LEDcandle.. that's the only M4 i tink. He only had 2 surefires. An M4 and another incan. don't recall what it is. But he does have many interesting stuffs. to me at least. Many things that we usually wont' see in a hardware shop. What stopped me when i passed by was seeing the inova coin lights hanging from a shelf outside his shop.


----------



## knot_lover (Jan 7, 2006)

I didn't buy the M4 lah...

Its just so happens to be one of the shops I get SAKs from other than Sng Arms. Their prices already quite low, then always bargain with the uncle and he willing to cut. So always go there.

That shop has been selling gerber knives, SAKs, aitors, maglites, inova microlights and rip off holsters all along... I think I saw some Spyderco before, but I could be wrong, more interested in the SAKs, haha...

Its mostly old stock leh. You got see the condition of the clamshell packaging for the Rip Off holsters or not? Yellow and dusty one...

The fun thing abt that shop is, they have so many things in storage that everytime I go I see something new at the shop. Haha... Never noticed any SF bulbs or Streamlights before...


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 7, 2006)

vaism said:


> Oh ya LEDcandle.. that's the only M4 i tink. He only had 2 surefires. An M4 and another incan. don't recall what it is. But he does have many interesting stuffs. to me at least. Many things that we usually wont' see in a hardware shop. What stopped me when i passed by was seeing the inova coin lights hanging from a shelf outside his shop.



heh, cool man, thanks. I think I'll find them interesting too 
The retail S$684 is way too much. But I guess you must have bargained to a reasonable price for you to consider. Otherwise online is about S$450 or sometimes 2nd hand S$375 can get.


----------



## ws (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi. Just to let you know: Adventure 21 in Chinatown Point is selling CMG Infiniti's at $29 with more stock coming in soon, and they also sell an LED conversion kit by Nite Ize for the AA Mini [email protected] at $26. Bought one of each yesterday. 

For the Nite Ize, LED kit is not too bad, but the tail cap switch is flimsy. Keep the original tailcap. Follow instructions at the back of the clamshell packaging to install. Light output is a little better than the bulb, battery life with it yet to be tested. Nite Ize also sells the LED replacement head alone ($23).

Seems the Post Office at Lucky Plaza now sells hand cranked LED flashlights at $8 each. In off mode, the LEDs will still come on briefly when the lever is squeezed once; keep squeezing and the LEDs will remain on while an internal, non-replaceable battery is recharged. I left the light on for slightly over an hour and brightness seemed constant (could not judge properly), and it remained cool. So I no longer have to worry about extended blackouts and battery availability. It's not an outdoor light though, so wrap it in a small Ziplock for that purpose.

Edit: S$ for all of the above.

Nong fu xing nian kuai le, to one and all in advance.


----------



## Xenon (Jan 8, 2006)

ws said:


> Hi. Just to let you know: Adventure 21 in Chinatown Point is selling CMG Infiniti's at $29 with more stock coming in soon, and they also sell an LED conversion kit by Nite Ize for the AA Mini [email protected] at $26. Bought one of each yesterday.
> 
> For the Nite Ize, LED kit is not too bad, but the tail cap switch is flimsy. Keep the original tailcap. Follow instructions at the back of the clamshell packaging to install. Light output is a little better than the bulb, battery life with it yet to be tested. Nite Ize also sells the LED replacement head alone ($23).
> 
> ...


 

The CMG Infiniti is the new type I guess? Still prefer the old design.


----------



## ws (Jan 8, 2006)

Dunno how to tell the difference. The packaging only mentions CMG, no mention of Gerber. I would think that the new ones would have the Gerber logo. Maybe Adventure 21 is still getting supplies from someone who has a stockpile of old stock.


----------



## vaism (Jan 8, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> heh, cool man, thanks. I think I'll find them interesting too
> The retail S$684 is way too much. But I guess you must have bargained to a reasonable price for you to consider. Otherwise online is about S$450 or sometimes 2nd hand S$375 can get.


 
You're right.. i tried slashin' til S$300 for it but he didn't bulge beyond S$400. Damn.. Wanted to throw in a couple of additional Surefire bulbs for me though.. But i didn't bite. :laughing:


----------



## CEJ (Jan 8, 2006)

Fenix "L0P"
will be available in Sg in next few days, interested buddies please PM me
Thanks!








Also how about this fake 7Watter?
http://www.szwholesale.com/golston®-2xcrecommended-r123a-waterproof-super-bright-p-447.html


----------



## amlim (Jan 8, 2006)

vaism said:


> You're right.. i tried slashin' til S$300 for it but he didn't bulge beyond S$400. Damn.. Wanted to throw in a couple of additional Surefire bulbs for me though.. But i didn't bite. :laughing:


 
you should tell him $350 !!! meet you in the middle. :naughty:


----------



## vaism (Jan 8, 2006)

amlim said:


> you should tell him $350 !!! meet you in the middle. :naughty:


 
Well.. I wasn't desperate for it.. And i figured $300 would be the ideal price for me! Whatever.. maybe the boss took it for his own use, after i tried it.. Coz he looked quite impressed at the M4's brightness himself. :laughing:


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 9, 2006)

the 7 watt thing looks fake as i mean, the lumiled printed on it looks funny.

and btw, i bought a light last last last week(ok so it was 3 weeks ago) and it had a 3 watt clone. there wasn't any thermal goop o grease on it so i had to go home to themal goop it(;p) i then tested it and the led was quite white! the emitter was very alike and it would be a real luxeon if it wasn't for the star base.
ok so after i tried it, i pull out the "circuit" of the light and saw a resistor and 2 wire connecting to the led. i was then shouting wtf and move on in implanting my flupic board to it. i could not make the flupic fit back at the "circuit" positon as the flupic was t00 small. so i drilled 2 holes in the"circuit" and then happily do what i was suppose to do.

after all that i tried it again. on maximum, it rocks!!!! it is so bright..blahblahblah
could not measure the amp going through it though,my meter(my father's) was up to 250ma only. and the light cost me 29.90 the flupic cost me nothing(but the price is 20USD)


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone knows how much the Streamlight 4AA propolymer *luxeon* sells for at sheares?? :thinking:


----------



## Xenon (Jan 9, 2006)

I haven't been to Shears but have been hearing quite a bit about them, if I'm not mistaken, the store is along a main road (beach road), but I'm not sure exactly knows where is it, is there a carpark nearby or at least can stop the car for a while?


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 9, 2006)

i was in shears last month, and as i recall the raffles city shopping centre is nearby?walking distance?


maybe you can park there...


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 9, 2006)

I went to sheares recently. The shop is, yes, visible from the main road, but the "evershine and centurey complex" is not a typical shopping mall you are looking at. Its the size of a old shophouse! Look out for the _SUBWAY_ restaurant on the opposite side of the road. There you have it. :naughty:


----------



## flashlight (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's some great deals from alfaman that he's asked to let the local SG CPFers know about. Contact him directly at 97576732 or [email protected] if you are keen to grab any of them.

1) 100pcs of Luxeon III emitters SWOJ @ S$10 each
they are opened but only been thru a 10sec test trial.

2) 6pcs of Advance Xitanium driver 25V output dimmable
@ S$ 70.00

3) Modamag's Minetrois 3 x Lux3 TWOJ star mounted on a alu heatsink.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 10, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Anyone knows how much the Streamlight 4AA propolymer *luxeon* sells for at sheares?? :thinking:



S$90+


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks LEDcandle. That's waaayyy overpriced.  . But I guess someone has to do business. I heard it sells for US$27 only.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 10, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Thanks LEDcandle. That's waaayyy overpriced.  . But I guess someone has to do business. I heard it sells for US$27 only.



US$22.95 only 
Well, they will give discount after u express interest (as with all their lights), but I think can't beat online prices?

Still, its a decent place with friendly/professional ppl and they got nice gear. If buying more items, maybe can whack a better discount.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 10, 2006)

I wouldn't mind paying S$50 though... But how much of a discount can they give you? :thinking: 

Maybe the price has been lowered from S$90? When did you know of the price?


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 10, 2006)

I think it was S$98 to be exact... went there for fun last month (which is last year too? haha). Wanted to see Glo-toobs (S$50+!!) but they were too exp. Saw the SL PP 4AA at exorbitant price also. 

Dunno how much they can discount but can't beat online I bet? 

I bought my first SF there (Z2) with accessories. All in all after discount it was at SF retail price. Ok deal, but not fantastic becuz now online you tend to be able to get below SF retail price.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 10, 2006)

Quite true. Saw the glo-toobs too. Selling at S$40+, i think 48? If I go down another day and the price is more than S$60 then... Looks like I have to look for someone who has a credit card to help me order mine... :sweat: . Thanks anyway for the input.


----------



## Xenon (Jan 10, 2006)

If I have enough funds I would buy a bit quantity of most of the lights out there and sell, maybe an online web store to serve the local community of flashoholics.


----------



## dc (Jan 10, 2006)

ws said:


> Hi. Just to let you know: Adventure 21 in Chinatown Point is selling CMG Infiniti's at $29 with more stock coming in soon, and they also sell an LED conversion kit by Nite Ize for the AA Mini [email protected] at $26. Bought one of each yesterday.
> 
> For the Nite Ize, LED kit is not too bad, but the tail cap switch is flimsy. Keep the original tailcap. Follow instructions at the back of the clamshell packaging to install. Light output is a little better than the bulb, battery life with it yet to be tested. Nite Ize also sells the LED replacement head alone ($23).
> 
> ...



Happy CNY to u n all Spore CPfers too.
Btw, r those Infinity or Infinity ultra they selling in Chinatown Point?

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## alvdll (Jan 11, 2006)

Xenon said:


> The CMG Infiniti is the new type I guess? Still prefer the old design.


Dropped by the shop just now and checked out the lights. The Inifinity is the 1st generation one. Last time Sng Arm also selling this at the same price. 3 pcs left as of just now. Not interested with the 1st gen Inifinity as they are not bright. I was actually looking for Infinity Ultra and asked the staff there and they told me they dun carry them at all.


----------



## alvdll (Jan 11, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Quite true. Saw the glo-toobs too. Selling at S$40+, i think 48? If I go down another day and the price is more than S$60 then... Looks like I have to look for someone who has a credit card to help me order mine... :sweat: . Thanks anyway for the input.


I noticed they have increased the prices of some lights. That is not good. :tsk:


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe its beacuse they are now the "sole"? supplier of torchlights... Time to jack up the prices eh? And drive all the s'pore flasholics nuts and make them buy online. :laughing:


----------



## alvdll (Jan 13, 2006)

*Where to buy Super bulbs in singapore?*

Actually, was trying to look for super blubs like WA1185 locally here and I have no idea any local flashaholic actually bought those bulbs from any shops here. Anyone?


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Super bulbs in singapore?*

They are available online only via CPF or CPF related vendors. Its hard to surf CPF without paypal.


----------



## Xenon (Jan 13, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Maybe its beacuse they are now the "sole"? supplier of torchlights... Time to jack up the prices eh? And drive all the s'pore flasholics nuts and make them buy online. :laughing:


 
With the internet these days, its very easy to buy online, dunno whether by jacking up prices will there be any advantage in the long run. Ok short run you win.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 13, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Maybe its beacuse they are now the "sole"? supplier of torchlights... Time to jack up the prices eh? And drive all the s'pore flasholics nuts and make them buy online. :laughing:



Or rather, all the Singapore flasholics only buy online and drive them nuts instead.


----------



## alvdll (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Super bulbs in singapore?*



SJACKAL said:


> They are available online only via CPF or CPF related vendors. Its hard to surf CPF without paypal.



Yeah! But i want the bulbs NOW! Hahaha! Can't wait for the bulbs to ship in.


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Super bulbs in singapore?*

Hey alvdll, I have 2 spare potted 1185 bulbs which i just received. PM me if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 13, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> Or rather, all the Singapore flasholics only buy online and drive them nuts instead.


 
Haha. Quite true.


----------



## alvdll (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Super bulbs in singapore?*



NotEnoughLight said:


> Hey alvdll, I have 2 spare potted 1185 bulbs which i just received. PM me if that's what you are looking for.



NotEnoughLight, you hv got PM.


----------



## tlim (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where the Streamlight agent is in Singapore? I need to get a spare part from them... 

I got a streamlight scorpion, and the silver battery contact (cap) at the back of the bulb holder has some of that coating come off, and I want to replace it. (Anyone that has a spare battery contact, please do feel free to contact me as well...




)


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 16, 2006)

for your item, i think you should order from light hound. they dont offer "burn wallets burn!" for shipping items.

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/streamlight_flashlights.htm

see before you press the buttons it is for shipping for bulbs e.g. not the shipping for the lights itself.


----------



## tlim (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks... Will check them out....


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 16, 2006)

Any local member has any damaged or bad tint Lux with the new round slug? I'm interested to get some for experiment. Please pm me, I'm willing to pay for your damaged LED!


----------



## GhostReaction (Jan 18, 2006)

CEJ said:


> Fenix "L0P"
> will be available in Sg in next few days, interested buddies please PM me
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## kobane (Jan 21, 2006)

alvdll said:


> I was actually looking for Infinity Ultra and asked the staff there and they told me they dun carry them at all.



is the light you are looking for, green in colour and runs on a single AA battery?


----------



## alvdll (Jan 21, 2006)

kobane said:


> is the light you are looking for, green in colour and runs on a single AA battery?




hmm...are you refering to the *Infiniti Ultra G*? I dun think it is sold anywhere in singapore as it is a limited production item. (I'll go down and buy it tout-de-suite if Ultra G shows up anywhere locally...haha) I was actually looking for the Infiniti Ultra, which is much brighter than the standard Infiniti that the shop is selling, but they only carry the Infiniti which is the first generation product from CMG. I believe the new Infiniti should be printed with Gerber logo. Difference btw Ultra G and Ultra is that Ultra G is HA3.

Yes. The Ultra do comes in green packaging and have standard green anodise finish too. You know where is selling it here?


----------



## alvdll (Jan 21, 2006)

vaism said:


> Oh ya LEDcandle.. that's the only M4 i tink. He only had 2 surefires. An M4 and another incan. don't recall what it is. But he does have many interesting stuffs. to me at least. Many things that we usually wont' see in a hardware shop. What stopped me when i passed by was seeing the inova coin lights hanging from a shelf outside his shop.




hah. found the shop. the only other surefires that the are selling is the SureFire 6BL Batonlite, IIRC, and they have 2 pcs left, really old stocks indeed. the inova microlite at $16.80 per pcs.


----------



## SJACKAL (Jan 21, 2006)

CMG Infinity comes with a few colour.

They later have second generation known as CMG Infinity Ultra, which is the green one.

After Gerber bought the company over, they made them in different colours and had the Gerber logo. Most opinioned that the CMG quality is better.

Ultra G is a run for US government contract during CMG's time. Brighter but shorter runtime.


----------



## kobane (Jan 22, 2006)

haiz..

took some pix of my CMG infinity ultra...

then realize that i cannot post attachments...


----------



## kobane (Jan 22, 2006)

haiz..

took some pix of my CMG infinity ultra...

then realize that i cannot post attachments... haiz.

anyway i need some help..

i am NOT getting email notifications on new posts in the threads i subscribed... why so?

i already checked the box on "instant email notification" leh...


----------



## alvdll (Jan 22, 2006)

kobane said:


> haiz..
> 
> took some pix of my CMG infinity ultra...
> 
> then realize that i cannot post attachments...



by any chance, if you wants to sell your Infiniti Ultra, pls PM me.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 23, 2006)

alvdll said:


> by any chance, if you wants to sell your Infiniti Ultra, pls PM me.



A few just sold here. Only one Infinity left. :huh:


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 24, 2006)

Helo fellow SG CPF personnal. Some pics. Enjoy!










Love that high grade aluminum in ya hands eh? Wait u forgot to see how bright it is!





Now u know how bright it is for a small package!:rock:


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice!!!! Light I mean.... hahah... NAH, just KIDDING!! Very cute baby!! Starting her early eh?


----------



## dc (Jan 24, 2006)

Haha..what a cute child u have there. Treasure and dote her well..

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## falconz (Jan 24, 2006)

Wah Mark!!!
Just go Canada for 1 month then have a ang moh baby liao ah???
Fast worker ah?? Haha!!

Not used to you pampering the E2D with cotton leh!!


----------



## flashlight (Jan 24, 2006)

haha, nice to see your E2D is in good hands. :wave:


----------



## amlim (Jan 24, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> Helo fellow SG CPF personnal. Some pics. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so cute !!!! i mean the kid... :laughing: can't call a surefire cute, they'll lynch you for destroying their macho image.. :laughing: :rock: 

your kid?


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 24, 2006)

Yo bro, nice to hear from you again!.

Must be very cold at this time of the year in Canada. Did you bring all your lights with you? sure to keep you warm!!.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 25, 2006)

The Snow melter! LoL. Takes 10 minutes to get to that stage. 

BTW thats not my kid.:huh: My aunt's kid :laughing:


Atomlite: Yup. Brought ALL lights. The working ones BTW!:laughing: I love the M4 Varient (Mr Ho named it) as its a good face warmer:rock: 
Falconz: Thats not cotton! Its snow! SInce when u seen me sayang my flashies?


----------



## Luxbright (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello my friend, falconz is waiting for you to go and shine your light at the ..............you know where. Make sure to light yourself up and don't catch cold.

Take care.


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 25, 2006)

Luxbright said:


> Hello my friend, falconz is waiting for you to go and shine your light at the ..............you know where. Make sure to light yourself up and don't catch cold.
> 
> Take care.


 
........... = ?


----------



## falconz (Jan 26, 2006)

That was snow?? Ok!! That`s the Atomsphere I know... giving the manufacturer`s claims a run for their money!! After all that scratching throwing, drowning, blowtorching, etc....now u got a new element: snow!!!
Further pity ur torchlights!!


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 26, 2006)

falconz said:


> That was snow?? Ok!! That`s the Atomsphere I know... giving the manufacturer`s claims a run for their money!! After all that scratching throwing, drowning, blowtorching, etc....now u got a new element: snow!!!
> Further pity ur torchlights!!


 
muwhahhahah. test how good lithum is in cold:naughty:


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 29, 2006)

GONG XI FA CAI

Happy Lunar New Year to one & all...


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea.. HAPPY NEW YR!


----------



## flashlight (Jan 30, 2006)

May everyone have a Bright & Prosperous New Year!


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy CNY!


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 30, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> ........... = ?




?= termites!!!


----------



## Luxbright (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello friends Gong Xi Fa Cai.

.....Lam Sam..............?


----------



## lazee (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy Chinese New year Singaporeans. 


Eager to go lam sam again luxbright?


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 31, 2006)

lazee said:


> Happy Chinese New year Singaporeans.
> 
> 
> Eager to go lam sam again luxbright?


 
<--- (Jealous) haiz. cannot go lam sam :mecry: 


Atomlite: Oh. Not burn meh?:laughing: He got the gear for termite population reduction


----------



## Atomlite (Jan 31, 2006)

Atomlite: Oh. Not burn meh?:laughing: He got the gear for termite population reduction[/QUOTE]


Need to shine where first before burn lah! :laughing:


----------



## lazee (Jan 31, 2006)

lol they crawl until so loud, no need to shine aso can hear them


----------



## smoking (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello all in SG flasholics:wave:
just came across this thread. yah, this hobby cause a hole in my wallet but it's interesting.
now i currently have a 6P converted to a 9P + KL3(new gen), another 6P body is waiting for a new tail cap. gonna use it with the old KL3, p60 lamp or G & P 3 watt LED drop in. Mag 3D with Everled bulb. These are my worklights.
EDC = Fenix L2P.
Mini aa Mag with TLE 5 sitting in the bike.

i'm now aiming for VG FB1 or FB 2 with SF KL1 head.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi smoking... nice set of very usable lights! The 9P/KL3 runs helluva long and is a great general use light. 

What u working as?


----------



## smoking (Feb 2, 2006)

hint: i shine it at drunkards who misbehave. :laughing: it's a part time job to supplement income for my bike petrol.



LEDcandle said:


> Hi smoking... nice set of very usable lights! The 9P/KL3 runs helluva long and is a great general use light.
> 
> What u working as?


----------



## CEJ (Feb 2, 2006)

3Watt LED Drop-In Module, if u need 1 give me a PM

HCNY!!!
CEJ


----------



## AtomSphere (Feb 2, 2006)

smoking said:


> hint: i shine it at drunkards who misbehave. :laughing: it's a part time job to supplement income for my bike petrol.


 
so ya a bouncer eh? which club?


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 2, 2006)

Happy Chinese New Year to you CEJ. 
Is this the 3watt d.i.m. that uses rechargable batt?
Do shed in more info.

Not sure if this is helpful to those looking for off the shelves HID lights. I saw a 35Watt HID in a store here going at SGD$525. Its in the flashlight department, Mustafa Center 1st floor (yup, of all store, its the only one I came across in Spore that sell HID searchlight, but heck! you can check it out at any time 24hrs)


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow Mustafa sells HID??? haha.. wonder whether its the Harbourfreight one.. if it is, its grossly overpriced. Must go down take a look! 

Thanks GhostReaction!


----------



## CEJ (Feb 2, 2006)

Yapp, this 3Watt LED D.I.M. can take Rechargeable Li-ION




GhostReaction said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to you CEJ.
> Is this the 3watt d.i.m. that uses rechargable batt?
> Do shed in more info.
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful to those looking for off the shelves HID lights. I saw a 35Watt HID in a store here going at SGD$525. Its in the flashlight department, Mustafa Center 1st floor (yup, of all store, its the only one I came across in Spore that sell HID searchlight, but heck! you can check it out at any time 24hrs)


----------



## Moonknight (Feb 3, 2006)

wow...didn't know there are so many flashlights/high powered lamps lovers out here in the small island. Newbie here, needs all brothers from CPF guidances :wave:


----------



## smoking (Feb 3, 2006)

we don't call ourselves as bouncers. bouncers are gangsters. we are a little bit more polite but sometimes we are left with no choice.:naughty:



AtomSphere said:


> so ya a bouncer eh? which club?


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to CPF MoonKnight


----------



## Moonknight (Feb 4, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Welcome to CPF MoonKnight


 
Hi nice meeting you GhostReaction...


----------



## amlim (Feb 4, 2006)

smoking said:


> we don't call ourselves as bouncers. bouncers are gangsters. we are a little bit more polite but sometimes we are left with no choice.:naughty:


 
yep, should be "security personnel".


----------



## knot_lover (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally got myself a PT Eos after eyeing it for some time... Nice little light.
$67 at beach rd as compared to the $128 at Camper's Corner.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 4, 2006)

knot_lover said:


> Finally got myself a PT Eos after eyeing it for some time... Nice little light.
> $67 at beach rd as compared to the $128 at Camper's Corner.



Wah! Have been eyeing it too. Can tell me the address of the shop you purchased it?


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 4, 2006)

67 !?!?!? can you plz pm me the address too?


----------



## knot_lover (Feb 5, 2006)

Soh Brothers at Beach Rd opp. Army Market.
Price tag says $87 but shopkeeper will tell you got further discount.
Petzl Tactikka Plus at $77 before discount for those interested.

I remember seeing some Surefires also. Never ask the price. Saw a G2 and Centurion or something... Cant rmb.

They sell Maglite spare parts too. So if you wanna switch out the stock Eos reflector for a Mag reflector you can get it at the same shop.


----------



## AtomSphere (Feb 5, 2006)

$87 still is a big discount from $128! nice find!


----------



## alvdll (Feb 5, 2006)

knot_lover said:


> Soh Brothers at Beach Rd opp. Army Market.
> Price tag says $87 but shopkeeper will tell you got further discount.
> Petzl Tactikka Plus at $77 before discount for those interested.
> 
> ...



You mean on the Golden Mile side or the shophouses ajacent to the carpark? There is a stall selling good laksa near the car park.


----------



## knot_lover (Feb 5, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> $87 still is a big discount from $128! nice find!


Actually I think I made a post in this thread abt the price few months ago.
Check out the date on this post.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1127221&postcount=225




alvdll said:


> You mean on the Golden Mile side or the shophouses ajacent to the carpark? There is a stall selling good laksa near the car park.



Its located on the block that sells roti prata. There is a sheltered walkway that links that block to Golden Mile food centre. Soh Brothers is the shop that is located nearest to the car drop off point under the walkway.

It was easier to give directions last time... They moved from being next to the post office to their present location 100m away. Lol

You might want to call them at 6291 4840 for their block and unit number and also to ask what lights they have.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 5, 2006)

thks thks 




knot_lover said:


> Actually I think I made a post in this thread abt the price few months ago.
> Check out the date on this post.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1127221&postcount=225
> 
> ...


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 5, 2006)

maybe it is block 1 or 2 there. since i think there is a overhead bridge that links from golden mile complex to that 2 blocks


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Feb 5, 2006)

What you are refering to is the "army market" I believe. Which has a hawker centre below it and with Golden Mile Complex opp it. 

That place is great man! Lots of nice outdoor stuff to gawk at for an hour. It opens late and closes early though except on weekends. Be there after lunch. That's about the safest time.

Lots of camping bags and military stuff there. Not many torchlight to see. Maybe they are further in the shop. Those I saw are the cheap ones made in China.


----------



## knot_lover (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah... its one of those blocks. After come down from the overhead bridge just have to walk down that stretch.

Btw,
Golden Mile FOOD CENTRE = army market+hawker centre

Soh Brothers is opp. army market. Its not in army market.
For those sotong who cant find it.

Step 1: Go look for the POSB ATM
Step 2: From the ATM walk towards the 7-11.
Step 3: Keep walking in that direction until you reach the LAST shop along that stretch. Theres an "army" shop in between but there's nothing much there.
Step 4: Enter shop and ask if its called Soh Brothers in case you got lost

The torchlights on display at Soh Brothers are Princeton Tecs, Underwater Kinetics and Maglites. Surefires are just stacked in a corner. Only see G2 and C2 in the display case.

While you're there there's this shop in army market selling Pelican M6 and M1. Its located next to Chop Chip Huat. Which is this shop selling lots of Tatonka bags. And I saw a 8 LED light with CEJ's logo for sale... Still there after 3months but I think the M1 LED is gone.

Btw... if you go there, go to the food centre and look for the lor mee stall rated by channel u. Very nice. Then eat Ah Balling "tang yuan" with ginger soup. Killer combo.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 5, 2006)

What! you manage to bargain till $67. I got mine there at $75, but it was hell more cheaper than campers corner. 
Its a corner shop, facing the bus-stop along ATM and 7-11.
I m trying to get the uncle to bring in APEX, but he dont know which is it. If anyone going,please keep us update if uncle finally bring in Apex.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 6, 2006)

Went down to the shop. Got the EOS at $67 too (lowest they can go, boss refused to let me bargain further...). For those intend to get the EOS from there, be quick! Stocks are running low. For the Surefire lights, the only carry the 2x CR123A ones only (G2, C2, E2D, 6P...etc).


----------



## alvdll (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh yeah! As for the Apex, I don't think they know what I am talking about...haha...I did ask if they are bringing in the PT Apex, they look at me with a blank face. So I went for the EOS instead.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 6, 2006)

Apex will be quite a bit more expensive, I believe. What do you guys use your headlamps for? Are you all hardcore hikers/spelunkers/outdoor enthusiasts? 

One of the only niches I haven't filled is the headlamp, and I'm looking for a good one. I think the Apex rocks but it is rather ex. I don't really need to use a headlamp though, just buying one for the sake of filling that category. Haha...

In fact, in my last S$1000 spent (out of S$5000 and I don't even have many high end lights!!) or so, I haven't bought a single light 
All went to batts, chargers, measuring equipment, hardware, bulbs, custom mods... this is getting insane! 

Think I'll just get a China cheapie headlamp and maybe change out the LEDs


----------



## alvdll (Feb 6, 2006)

Yup! Apex would cost double of EOS. You don't have to do extreme sports to own a headlamp. An overnight camping at the beach with family will increase your appreciation for headlamps. How nice you can have both hands free for other choirs rather then holding a torchlight.


----------



## smoking (Feb 6, 2006)

hi, do you happen to know if this shop or any other that have a good range of Leatherman tools with a good price? i 'm looking for either a Surge or New Wave and a mircra.
i saw the surge priced at about $170, New Wave at $159 and the Micra at $59. pricing from Mustaffa center. any other inputs?:help:



knot_lover said:


> Yeah... its one of those blocks. After come down from the overhead bridge just have to walk down that stretch.
> 
> Btw,
> Golden Mile FOOD CENTRE = army market+hawker centre
> ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 6, 2006)

Leatherman recommended retail in Sg is ridiculous... they quote me squirt S4 for S$95!! I bought from Ebay about S$40 total with shipping in. Still kinda ex, but save the headache of going out to keep looking for it.


----------



## smoking (Feb 6, 2006)

oh, it was priced at 75 at mustaffa for the squirt.
now why didn't i think of ebay....:thinking:


LEDcandle said:


> Leatherman recommended retail in Sg is ridiculous... they quote me squirt S4 for S$95!! I bought from Ebay about S$40 total with shipping in. Still kinda ex, but save the headache of going out to keep looking for it.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 6, 2006)

$75s still disgusting... hahah..

I could have gotten the squirt cheaper if I waited and tried to get a 'uncontested' piece (they are quite popular), but it was too much hassle so I went on and bid quite high for it and got it within my expected budget (anything significantly lower than sg prices).

I do like bargains and trying to get the cheapest price possible, but sometimes for the hassle, even S$10 doesn't seem too worth it if I have to do lots of out of the way recce-ing (time, fuel, effort) etc... unless it's going to be an item that need constant top-up, then it might be worth finding the best deal cuz it adds up quickly


----------



## Lucien (Feb 6, 2006)

Just curious, is anyone going for the K2s? I think I saw reefphillic's name in there somewhere...


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Feb 6, 2006)

Lucien, i am trying to do a GB for CPFers in the region if you are interested. Price can go down some more but i am hesitant to put it on the thread. PM me if you are still interested. 

Other Singapore CPFers, anyone else interested in getting enough orders for 50? I can guarantee that GB prices can match dealer's price. 

*edit* Just saw Photonfanatic's post... Anyone wanna GB on his 20 pieces?


----------



## Lucien (Feb 6, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Leatherman recommended retail in Sg is ridiculous... they quote me squirt S4 for S$95!! I bought from Ebay about S$40 total with shipping in. Still kinda ex, but save the headache of going out to keep looking for it.



Ouch, where was that? I heard Sng Arms closed down? Their prices were ok, compared with something bought from a brick and motar in the US, and I think SAFRA members got a discount...

Would like to pick up a Van Hoy Snaplock from eBay... but the shipping would be a major issue...


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 6, 2006)

Lucien,

The discount for Safra member is no longer valid. That's the reason I terminated my Safra membership!


----------



## makesomenoise (Feb 6, 2006)

hi guys
saw a nicha 5mm led HAIII 1AAA in the land of 24hrs shopping today
at least its advertise as such....
its was bright green and "POWER" was the brand
was going for 12.90
bought 1 and was diappointed by the purplish beam :/
tot u all would like to check it out.

they are also selling pelican L1 clones at 5.30!
comes w 3 leds and is brighter than the L1
uses 3 coin cell though.

if any1 else bought the "power" flashlight mayb u guys can tell me if i lost the led lottery or is it suppose to be a shade of purplish white
ty 

oh ya they have a 1watt luexon head lamp w variable output too
100% 50% and 25%
cost about 30ish

always discovering something new in the world of mustafa ^^
cheers


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 6, 2006)

Lucien said:


> Ouch, where was that? I heard Sng Arms closed down? Their prices were ok, compared with something bought from a brick and motar in the US, and I think SAFRA members got a discount...
> 
> Would like to pick up a Van Hoy Snaplock from eBay... but the shipping would be a major issue...



Quote from distributor itself 
I was expecting with this kind of RRP, shops will still be selling at least $60-70. So I just went ahead with ebay.


----------



## SJACKAL (Feb 6, 2006)

There is a local guy from fishingkaki forums selling Leatherman at good prices. I got my new ChargeTi from him at about SGD$170+, retail in shops is SGD$250+, about 80 dollars savings. His name in fishingkaki is Enginer or something...

I also got a Lansky sharpener from him, useful if you collect knives too.


----------



## lighter (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi guys, i'm a newbie here from Sg. Me too, got my Leatherman Charge Ti from this guy from fishingkaki.com at a very good price, Beach Rd market selling for $190. His nick is engineger and do sell Blackhawk Galdius/ Night-ops as well but i can't afford to have it.


----------



## smoking (Feb 6, 2006)

i don't see any buy/sell thread over there..:thinking:

EDIT: found it.


----------



## smoking (Feb 6, 2006)

you collect knives as well? do you have any problems buying foldable knives over the net and through singapore customs? 



SJACKAL said:


> There is a local guy from fishingkaki forums selling Leatherman at good prices. I got my new ChargeTi from him at about SGD$170+, retail in shops is SGD$250+, about 80 dollars savings. His name in fishingkaki is Enginer or something...
> 
> I also got a Lansky sharpener from him, useful if you collect knives too.


----------



## lighter (Feb 6, 2006)

Hope this help http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12579, http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12580 or you may contact him @ 97654 255


----------



## lighter (Feb 6, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> There is a local guy from fishingkaki forums selling Leatherman at good prices. I got my new ChargeTi from him at about SGD$170+, retail in shops is SGD$250+, about 80 dollars savings. His name in fishingkaki is Enginer or something...
> 
> I also got a Lansky sharpener from him, useful if you collect knives too.


You doing fishing and collecting knivies as well?


----------



## amlim (Feb 7, 2006)

hi sjackal, Lansky sharpener good? how much is it? can pm me? thanks. 



SJACKAL said:


> There is a local guy from fishingkaki forums selling Leatherman at good prices. I got my new ChargeTi from him at about SGD$170+, retail in shops is SGD$250+, about 80 dollars savings. His name in fishingkaki is Enginer or something...
> 
> I also got a Lansky sharpener from him, useful if you collect knives too.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 7, 2006)

u guys are over "quoting" the knife pic... hahaha... 
:nana:


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 7, 2006)

this isn't a knife forum lol, i was confused by the surge and micra!!!

i though you where talking about the PT surge and the longbow micra


----------



## amlim (Feb 7, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> u guys are over "quoting" the knife pic... hahaha...
> :nana:


 
hmmm ...... well, the knife pic does look nice...


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 8, 2006)

Yo guys,

I'm sure many of you buy stuff from Home-fix, esp the GD lanterns recently and had the lucky draw (christmas wishlist draw) thingie. Anyone still have the pamphlet and can u list out the prizes they were giving out?

I won my 'wish', which is a bunch of GP 2100 NiMhs with charger. Haha... I rembr the pamphlet put like 10 packs or something, but the letter says 4 x NiMh + charger worth $89.90. Can't be 4 only. (Hmm.. unless 10 packs means 10 winners and each one win one set? 1 charger + 4 batts worth S$89.90?! ridiculous leh)

Also, wanted to know what other prizes that I could have chosen. I remember got drill, 5 x walkie talkie, vault safe, pelican light combo etc... what else ah?

I just bought a whole ton of batts locally and overseas and now win batts again...haha.. I almost got 100 NiMh AAs liao man...

P/S Looks like really one set. Haha.. I was thinking how can it be one set worth $89.90, but apparently online they selling the Usmart charger + 4 batts at $49.90 Euro. 30 mins charger means charge at 4 over amps?? like a bit hardcore.


----------



## amlim (Feb 8, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Yo guys,
> 
> I'm sure many of you buy stuff from Home-fix, esp the GD lanterns recently and had the lucky draw (christmas wishlist draw) thingie. Anyone still have the pamphlet and can u list out the prizes they were giving out?
> 
> ...


 
congratulations !!!! :rock:


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 8, 2006)

Is there still a McluxIII Ti here in Singapore for sale?
If I m not mistaken there was one astray piece that landed here. 
I m looking for a Mclux either a PD or the Ti locally and want to deal ASAP cash before I go oversea next week. 
( please dont bombard me for enquiring like those fellas kena in other thread while looking for a McLux III Ti :nana:


----------



## alvdll (Feb 8, 2006)

*I wonder.....*

Hi SG folks,

Anyone here been to River Hongbao 2006 at night? They have these 2 powerful spotlight situated near the Cai Sheng Ye statue. Are those HIDs? I can even see the beam on top of me (the beam hit the clouds) when I was standing on the Shears bridge taking photos of the firework. From the light source to Shears bridge, it is about 2 Km, those lights are really powerful!


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: I wonder.....*

Dang, I was near there but it was afternoon 
Must go at night!! If the spotlight suddenly missing, its not me hor... hahah :laughing:


----------



## smoking (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: I wonder.....*

yah, very nice flashes of beams and they do reach the clouds.

i was told that on the last day 12/2/06, there's gonna be about 12 minutes of fireworks display. the organiser are bring out all and burn them in the sky. i do have a cam but no stand and i do not know how to take fireworks if not i can get the best view and far from the madding crowd.



alvdll said:


> Hi SG folks,
> 
> Anyone here been to River Hongbao 2006 at night? They have these 2 powerful spotlight situated near the Cai Sheng Ye statue. Are those HIDs? I can even see the beam on top of me (the beam hit the clouds) when I was standing on the Shears bridge taking photos of the firework. From the light source to Shears bridge, it is about 2 Km, those lights are really powerful!


----------



## flashlight (Feb 9, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Is there still a McluxIII Ti here in Singapore for sale?
> If I m not mistaken there was one astray piece that landed here.
> I m looking for a Mclux either a PD or the Ti locally and want to deal ASAP cash before I go oversea next week.
> ( please dont bombard me for enquiring like those fellas kena in other thread while looking for a McLux III Ti :nana:



There was a Ti PD but it should be going to the Philipines already if Albert has sent it out to its new owner, that is.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: I wonder.....*



smoking said:


> yah, very nice flashes of beams and they do reach the clouds.
> 
> i was told that on the last day 12/2/06, there's gonna be about 12 minutes of fireworks display. the organiser are bring out all and burn them in the sky. i do have a cam but no stand and i do not know how to take fireworks if not i can get the best view and far from the madding crowd.



haha, found out that those are 7000W Xenon lights. so you are performing you security rounds there?  What light do you carry?


----------



## smoking (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: I wonder.....*

always with a 6P converted to 9P with new KL 3. sometimes a MAG 3D with Everled. depending on mood the kind of function they are holding.



alvdll said:


> haha, found out that those are 7000W Xenon lights. so you are performing you security rounds there?  What light do you carry?


----------



## alvdll (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: I wonder.....*



smoking said:


> always with a 6P converted to 9P with new KL 3. sometimes a MAG 3D with Everled. depending on mood the kind of function they are holding.



ic. i dun see many security personnel here carry SF lights.  you are of the the few.


----------



## smoking (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: I wonder.....*

there are, most are hidden. many of my staff are put off by the price. i first find out about the surefire from someone in the same industry. took me very long to decide whether to take the plunge. i think many are using SFs cause everytime sheares run of stock for popular lights. 
now building another 6P with GP 3 watt, KL 3(old). 
and also taking my time to build a VG FB 1 with KL1 for the wife. awaiting the KL 1 arrival from LH.



alvdll said:


> ic. i dun see many security personnel here carry SF lights.  you are of the the few.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 11, 2006)

*3854*

Anyone seen any shops carrying the Pelican 3854 bulbs?


----------



## Patrick (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone here knows whom or where locally I can get my hands on one of these?

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/sho...64&page=3&pp=30

Also, can anyone point me to anyone that can have my X1 mod to give out an intense SPOT as oppose to a weak spot?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 13, 2006)

Patrick,

Think you copied and pasted a truncated link instead of using "Copy Shortcut"... Can't see e pice 

Dunno about the X1, but prob can change out the LED for a more narrow beam LED.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 14, 2006)

*Coleman lantern*

What do you guys think for Coleman lanterns? Chinatown selling them at around twenty plus......... I wonder are they bright?


----------



## Patrick (Feb 14, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Think you copied and pasted a truncated link instead of using "Copy Shortcut"... Can't see e pice
> 
> Dunno about the X1, but prob can change out the LED for a more narrow beam LED.



Here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/98764&page=1&pp=30

you were there! You have one too!


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 14, 2006)

You tokking about Arcmania 5w module? 
Yup I got one! 







It's exp man, bought on impulse  But powerpak!! I asked for X-bin some more. (Most are W-bin)

Locally get? Don't think you'll be able unless someone selling his piece locally or a local modder know how to make.... Can PM ArcMania and ask him if he's still selling I guess?


----------



## smoking (Feb 14, 2006)

any one do modding? i want to mod my mag 2 d and 3d to use the luxeon led(single or multiple).
i prefer a regulated one or would u recommend a drirect drive.


----------



## alvdll (Feb 14, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> You tokking about Arcmania 5w module?
> Yup I got one!
> 
> 
> ...




hmm...how far can this guy throw? will it outthrow an incan throw light like TL-3?


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 14, 2006)

smoking, you might want to buy a Terralux DB-3W which is plug and play for a 3D mag. Fairly bright, although an overdriven T-bin seems brighter. 

http://www.led-replacement.com/db-3w.html

I dabble a little in modding, but for my use as my workmanship is quite terok...hahah.. Here's a couple of older mods I did awhile back :-

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104432


alvdll, the KT turbohead is a balanced thrower and flooder, so the throw is not as much as the old Surefire SRTH. But it's still very good throw, approx 100m at least with a biggish, faint hotspot. A stock Mag in its tightest focus seems to throw further due to its pencil beam and smooth reflector.

Notice that the SF reflector is textured for smooth beam pattern, so it reduces the throw further in addition to it being a Lux V. I have a Lux III T-bin in a mag; throws far. Don't have a TL-3 to compare with


----------



## smoking (Feb 14, 2006)

you mag 3 d is direct driven or regulated?
i like to get my hands dirty and try to mod one. will feel shiok if i can mod one on my own. but i'm still blur on certain instructions.
however, i'm also anticipating the BAM. don't think i want to buy the DB 3 watt drop in.



LEDcandle said:


> smoking, you might want to buy a Terralux DB-3W which is plug and play for a 3D mag. Fairly bright, although an overdriven T-bin seems brighter.
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/db-3w.html
> 
> ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 14, 2006)

Direct driven... 3d just nice, 3 alks/NiMh around 3.6v when under load. Can run a K bin at spec or overdrive a J bin. Anyway, I removed this mod liao to do a hotwire mod using my 3d mag.

I've only built one regulated light with a Downboy, but I blew up the Downboy when I wasn't careful so I'm now waiting to order more and try again. 

I think direct driven NiMh Lux lights are quite ok cuz NiMh don't sag much and give quite a constant output. Just an initial drop in brightness for the first few minutes then stable all the way. If the 'stable' part is producing enough lumens already, then it feels like a regulated light.

It's only when you want max brightness (which comes with heat) all the way from the start then you need the regulation.


----------



## smoking (Feb 14, 2006)

what's hotwire?
now the leds also got different types:help:
what's the direct drive runtime like? and will it dim down fast like the original incan bulb?


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Hotwire is a term they use for Incan (xenon, halogen etc) mods... Sounds quite appropriate too 

Runtime actually quite simple to estimate...
Let's say you use 3 x 5000 mah C Cells in a 2D mag (yup, it fits but must change the D spring to a C spring) and the current draw of the LED is 1 amp (1000 ma) (need a multimeter to measure the current). 

Theoretically, your light will run for 5 hours (cuz e batt rated 5000 milliamp hours). Usually less because of losses to resistance and heat. 

So far this seems to hold true or close at least. I am using 2100 mah Sanyos in my hotwire mag mod which is drawing 4500ma (more than double the batt capacity) . So since the batt is rated to give out 2100 ma for an hour, doubling the ma theoretically means it lasts for 30 mins. 

I get around 21 mins runtime, which is kinda close. I believe its losses due to resistance and heat, and also because my cells are not fully broken in yet. (Quite new, only been thru one charge when I did the runtime test)


----------



## alvdll (Feb 14, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> alvdll, the KT turbohead is a balanced thrower and flooder, so the throw is not as much as the old Surefire SRTH. But it's still very good throw, approx 100m at least with a biggish, faint hotspot. A stock Mag in its tightest focus seems to throw further due to its pencil beam and smooth reflector.
> 
> Notice that the SF reflector is textured for smooth beam pattern, so it reduces the throw further in addition to it being a Lux V. I have a Lux III T-bin in a mag; throws far. Don't have a TL-3 to compare with



hmm...100m? it is hard to believe personally. Well I have the M3-T on LOLA it throws about 100m but it is incan. I would expect the Lux V on turbohead to throw about 80m at most since it is LED.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 14, 2006)

It's only an approximation since I don't have a rangefinder, but the X bin overdriven at 1 amp is putting out around 210 lumens and the M3T LOLA is 125 lumens. Mebe just sheer light output has put it in a similar range.

Guess we need to test them out side by side and use a rangefinder or just some measuring tape


----------



## Patrick (Feb 15, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> You tokking about Arcmania 5w module?
> Yup I got one!
> 
> 
> ...



Hhhhheyyyy! you lucky D**K!

Can borrow?

Pm'ed him already. And dare not reply back him. It IS EXPENSIVE man! Can buy me a SF A2 HA aviator!

Well, I guess I'll just have to keep looking!


----------



## alvdll (Feb 21, 2006)

*Looking for SF L1 Lumamax in SG*

Hi,

Looking for surefier L1 in SG. Preferably the flat 4 version but round 3 is ok too. PM me for discussion. :wave:


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: Looking for SF L1 Lumamax in SG*

wat is wrong with the 24hr big like-hell shopping centre,it has alot of princeton tec and only a few of other brands (where a few means less then 5 brand with less then 15 item?)


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys! Went to Asian Aerospace 06 and saw these stuff:

Sheares set up a booth in the defence tent.

Gladius Op flashlight:






Surefire booth:





Surefire display cabinet:





Any of you saw tt as well? And no lah, did not buy anything.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 1, 2006)

anyone know if Shears have HID lights? Long time never visit them already


----------



## flashlight (Mar 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard from albert? Apparently he still hasn't sent the McLux PD Ti to its rightful owner..


----------



## amlim (Mar 3, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Has anyone heard from albert? Apparently he still hasn't sent the McLux PD Ti to its rightful owner..


 
is he in singapore? quite a while back (months ? ) I sms him a few times but didn't hear from him. i thought he had changed his handphone no.


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey y'all,

I'm super n00b here. I just ordered a SF L2, can't wait to get my hands on it. Just enquiring if I can use 3V rechargeable batteries on it. Pls recommend me places selling cheaper CR123 batts. Spent a bomb on the L2. Thinking of spending more $$$$ on batt is added headache sial. All help is much appreciated.


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 3, 2006)

Went to Asian Aerospace and took some catalogs from the surefire booth. This is when I finally took the plunge to get me a surefire. Got a host of other flashlights that just ain't working no more. Justification to buy a more solid flashlight.


----------



## alvdll (Mar 3, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Went to Asian Aerospace and took some catalogs from the surefire booth. This is when I finally took the plunge to get me a surefire. Got a host of other flashlights that just ain't working no more. Justification to buy a more solid flashlight.



Good move. You'll won't regret getting the L2, an amazing light, used to be my EDC. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 3, 2006)

amlim said:


> is he in singapore? quite a while back (months ? ) I sms him a few times but didn't hear from him. i thought he had changed his handphone no.



He was back some time towards end of the CNY & I spoke to him once only after he SMSed me about the McLux. Gave him all the relevant shipping info & email address of the buyer but apparently he did not get in touch with him & the buyer hasn't received the light yet either.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 3, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm super n00b here. I just ordered a SF L2, can't wait to get my hands on it. Just enquiring if I can use 3V rechargeable batteries on it. Pls recommend me places selling cheaper CR123 batts. Spent a bomb on the L2. Thinking of spending more $$$$ on batt is added headache sial. All help is much appreciated.



Check these sites or with the seller to see whether they are compatible with the L2. See here and here. (Prices in US$ & before shipping). The first one is Hong Kong based & I have bought rechargeable Li-On batteries from him before.

Where did you order it from? Try Chamoxa for cheap local source of CR123 batteries or www.lighthound.com for US source.


----------



## amlim (Mar 3, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Check these sites or with the seller to see whether they are compatible with the L2. See here and here. (Prices in US$ & before shipping). The first one is Hong Kong based & I have bought rechargeable Li-On batteries from him before.
> 
> Where did you order it from? Try Chamoxa for cheap local source of CR123 batteries or www.lighthound.com for US source.


 
Can get from CEJ also. He's recommended !!!:buddies:


----------



## alvdll (Mar 3, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Check these sites or with the seller to see whether they are compatible with the L2. See here and here. (Prices in US$ & before shipping). The first one is Hong Kong based & I have bought rechargeable Li-On batteries from him before.
> 
> Where did you order it from? Try Chamoxa for cheap local source of CR123 batteries or www.lighthound.com for US source.



Do Chamoxa still sells cheap panasonic batts? The lady shopkeeper told me no more already.


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 3, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Where did you order it from?



Got it from ebay for about US$165 incl shipping. At first I wanted an A2, but after careful consideration that the 3 lumens might be a tad underpowered, I went for the L2 instead. Gotten quotes from Sheares but it was around S$350+. Now with the low US$, decided to buy online instead. 

Thanks for the recommendations. Have already pmed the hongkonger. Comes up to about US$58 for 4 batts + charger + shipping. Have to bite this bullet as opposed to buying fresh lithiums off the rack.


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 3, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> smoking, you might want to buy a Terralux DB-3W which is plug and play for a 3D mag. Fairly bright, although an overdriven T-bin seems brighter.
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/db-3w.html
> 
> ...


 
Intresting... So its 100M of illumination & Identification of target? Any throw difference in compairison with incand bulb in the KT head?


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 3, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> smoking, you might want to buy a Terralux DB-3W which is plug and play for a 3D mag. Fairly bright, although an overdriven T-bin seems brighter.
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/db-3w.html
> 
> ...


 
Intresting... So its 100M of illumination with identification of target? or at 100M its just illuminating without clearly identifying a target?

Whats the throw like? same as an incand bulb in the KT head?


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 3, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> Intresting... So its 100M of illumination with identification of target? or at 100M its just illuminating without clearly identifying a target?
> 
> Whats the throw like? same as an incand bulb in the KT head?



Well to be honest, its just an estimation.. could be 70-80m.. unless I have a fixed distance measured or a rangefinder, I wouldn't be able to tell exactly.

Also, even if it does hit 100m, I think that is about it's max throw (1 lux prob) and prob can't identify target properly?

So far the places I've 'tested' this have quite a lot of ambient street lighting, so in absolute dark it might be able to ID target at 100m. 

Unfortunately, the N2 bulb is out of stock. I could have got the N1, but the N2 is probably closer in terms to performance. At this point, I have no incan bulbs for my KT  When and if my N2 comes, I'll try to do a comparo.

I can't take distance beamshots though as my friend's digicam (not even mine! heee...) is fully auto and has poor low-light abilities to add. 

A maglite still wins in terms of throw.


----------



## Discman (Mar 4, 2006)

hi, guys I am from singapore too and recently only did i get hooked onto flashlights. I would like to know where can I nuwai QIII with the 2 stage clicky and the rechargables at a cheap price. IS it possible to get in singapore? The other one i wish to enquire is Jil Cr2 DD Twoh intelli. Has anyone bought this yet? how is your feedback, review, runtime and lumen of this with the cr123, and with the 14500 rechargables. I am interested in getting both this light and hope you could provide me with some knowledge. I am also interested in participating in your outings. Do call me out if you guys are having any


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 5, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Has anyone heard from albert? Apparently he still hasn't sent the McLux PD Ti to its rightful owner..


Flashlight ignore my PM regarding the Mclux Ti.
I wasnt aware that the light was already paid for.

I m still looking for a Mclux if anybody is interested in selling


----------



## beachroad (Mar 5, 2006)

Guess u can't really get ready stock seller for Q-III with 2-stage in Sg. Q-III's output is so-so only. Want to get it cheap? Avoid paypal & losses in international currency exchange loh!  

BTW guys, every time you bought stuffs with paypal (overseas purchase), just a straight question : do u feel the pinch with the "extra" paypal & your credit-card company hidden currency-exchange charged you? I think alternative to paypal is hard to come by...





Discman said:


> hi, guys I am from singapore too and recently only did i get hooked onto flashlights. I would like to know where can I nuwai QIII with the 2 stage clicky and the rechargables at a cheap price. IS it possible to get in singapore? The other one i wish to enquire is Jil Cr2 DD Twoh intelli. Has anyone bought this yet? how is your feedback, review, runtime and lumen of this with the cr123, and with the 14500 rechargables. I am interested in getting both this light and hope you could provide me with some knowledge. I am also interested in participating in your outings. Do call me out if you guys are having any


----------



## alvdll (Mar 5, 2006)

beachroad said:


> Guess u can't really get ready stock seller for Q-III with 2-stage in Sg. Q-III's output is so-so only. Want to get it cheap? Avoid paypal & losses in international currency exchange loh!
> 
> BTW guys, every time you bought stuffs with paypal (overseas purchase), just a straight question : do u feel the pinch with the "extra" paypal & your credit-card company hidden currency-exchange charged you? I think alternative to paypal is hard to come by...



Sometimes even after all the extra charges and fees and shipping and etc, it is still way cheaper then getting locally from brick and mortar store. That is why Flashaholics here don't like to buy from B&M store and prefer to buy from internet/overseas.


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 6, 2006)

alvdll said:


> .... how much a particular SF light should cost and how much the local shop over-priced the light. All the alternatives are in the internet.



I'm sure there are others who go into Sheares, test out the flashlights they want, take up their time, use their service, then do a "I'll have to consider it, thanks for your time" and ultimately buy the flashlights overseas. I think this is not the right thing to do.

Overheads. Fixed selling prices from the manufacturer. These may attribute to the high prices in brick and mortar shops. For me as a rule of thumb, if the S$ RP is near to a 2 times ratio to the US$, it's not over-priced, factoring in the frieght and all. I know people like to think the lowest price they can find to be the RP and anything above that is over-priced. I run a retail shop. I should know.


----------



## alvdll (Mar 6, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> I'm sure there are others who go into Sheares, test out the flashlights they want, take up their time, use their service, then do a "I'll have to consider it, thanks for your time" and ultimately buy the flashlights overseas. I think this is not the right thing to do.
> 
> Overheads. Fixed selling prices from the manufacturer. These may attribute to the high prices in brick and mortar shops. For me as a rule of thumb, if the S$ RP is near to a 2 times ratio to the US$, it's not over-priced, factoring in the frieght and all. I know people like to think the lowest price they can find to be the RP and anything above that is over-priced. I run a retail shop. I should know.



Agreed with you, it is ethical or not on the buyer's part. However, buyers are free to test the light and see if he likes it or not, he has the consumer's right to do that. Even if the customer don't buy the light eventually, the storekeeper should not say the customer is wasting his time, this is part and parcel of running a shop wad. It doesn't mean once a customer step into your shop, he is "bonded" to buy something from you right?


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 6, 2006)

alvdll said:


> ....their service is excellent! I should say top amongst the B&M store here. :thumbsup: AND BY THAT ALONE (GOOD SERVICE) I DON'T MIND PAYING ABIT MORE FOR MY SUREFIRE LIGHTS WHEN BUYING FROM SHEARES.



:wow:

I'll probably drop by one of these days to get some accessories. Sometimes when I walk by the shop late at night, as in around midnight, the store is still open. Do u know what days they are opened late?


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 8, 2006)

Some of you sell or trade your flashlights overseas. How do u package them to ensure adequate protection, plus cheap postage?


----------



## flashlight (Mar 9, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Some of you sell or trade your flashlights overseas. How do u package them to ensure adequate protection, plus cheap postage?



I usually pack them in bubblewrap or a securely sealed bubblewrap padded envelope & send it by Standard Regular Mail - Letters/Printed Papers/Small Packets (AIR) or registered airmail (add'l S$2). A cardboard box adds more protection but also more weight & cost. Cheapest option is Standard Regular Mail - Letters/Printed Papers/Small Packets (SURFACE) or sea mail which can take up to TWO MONTHS or so to reach! Fastest & most secure (& more expensive option) would be Speedpost WorldWide - AIR Parcel or Courier with tracking number. Speedpost WorldWide Parcel - SPEED SURFACE seems to THE most expensive option but is actually not that fast! :shrug:


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 9, 2006)

flashlight said:


> I usually pack them in bubblewrap or a securely sealed bubblewrap padded envelope & send it by Standard Regular Mail - Letters/Printed Papers/Small Packets (AIR) or registered airmail (add'l S$2). A cardboard box adds more protection but also more weight & cost. Cheapest option is Standard Regular Mail - Letters/Printed Papers/Small Packets (SURFACE) or sea mail which can take up to TWO MONTHS or so to reach! Fastest & most secure (& more expensive option) would be Speedpost WorldWide - AIR Parcel or Courier with tracking number. Speedpost WorldWide Parcel - SPEED SURFACE seems to THE most expensive option but is actually not that fast! :shrug:



Thanks, flashlight, for the info.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 10, 2006)

Something peculiar happened today...

Was trying to buy something here on CPF BST and the seller is a Singaporean. He does not want to deal with me, or Singaporeans for that matter. The reason is because Singaporeans are notorious PILOTS. We have bad trails of bargaining dirty, attempting unfair deals, and last minute change of mind. No honour.

Despite the fact that I felt rather let down from losing a good offer, I actually felt happy to see another Singaporean with pride. I admire the pride not to sell since I had many bad experiences from my past aquarium hobby. When I gave a good deal in selling a piece of equipment to another hobbyist, most of time its priced fairly. It is normal to negotiable prices but when Singaporeans can make ridiculously low ball offers with stupid reasons or last minute fly aeroplanes, the whole matter becomes an insult. I often ended up destroying and dumping that equipment rather than selling dirt cheap and making yourself look like a fool.

Already, I, and I am sure others here too, had experienced bad encounters with our own SG CPFers. I sure hope our local SG CPF community remains honorable.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 10, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Got it from ebay for about US$165 incl shipping. At first I wanted an A2, but after careful consideration that the 3 lumens might be a tad underpowered, I went for the L2 instead. Gotten quotes from Sheares but it was around S$350+. Now with the low US$, decided to buy online instead.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations. Have already pmed the hongkonger. Comes up to about US$58 for 4 batts + charger + shipping. Have to bite this bullet as opposed to buying fresh lithiums off the rack.



Are you getting this instead? - Rechargeable Protected Li-On for SF L2


----------



## falconz (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey AtomSphere!!!
If you read this pls clear your PM inbox!! too full already!! Cannot send PM to ya!!


----------



## flashlight (Mar 16, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> Something peculiar happened today...
> 
> Was trying to buy something here on CPF BST and the seller is a Singaporean. He does not want to deal with me, or Singaporeans for that matter. The reason is because Singaporeans are notorious PILOTS. We have bad trails of bargaining dirty, attempting unfair deals, and last minute change of mind. No honour.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess all it takes is one or two bad apples to spoil a person's experiences (I've had a few on other local forums too) but I mean if he's mailing it to you prepaid I don't see a problem where you're located unless you asked for different arrangements. Or maybe he just doesn't know that you're an upstanding, trustworthy & reliable citizen.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 16, 2006)

By the way, if any of guys are free, can help out local brother amlim to check his SDU-5/E
Marker Distress Light please PM him.


----------



## falconz (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep I'm on that once I return to Singapore!


----------



## amlim (Mar 16, 2006)

flashlight said:


> By the way, if any of guys are free, can help out local brother amlim to check his SDU-5/E
> Marker Distress Light please PM him.


 
cyril, thanks !!!


----------



## amlim (Mar 16, 2006)

falconz said:


> Yep I'm on that once I return to Singapore!


 
thanks. :bow:


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 16, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Are you getting this instead? - Rechargeable Protected Li-On for SF L2



Yes, got mine few days ago. Came with spacers and a free compass. Using the batteries in my L2 now. Loving every minute of it.


----------



## Destroid Monster (Mar 17, 2006)

SJackal,
Sorry our deal didn't go thru, but been 'twang' to Holland for a couple of times really really make me shy.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 18, 2006)

Destroid Monster said:


> SJackal,
> Sorry our deal didn't go thru, but been 'twang' to Holland for a couple of times really really make me shy.



Next time ask the potential buyer to meet you at your preferred time & location or near your home so at least you won't have to spend time & money travelling for nothing. Having someone fly kite on me would make me   :scowl: & not 'shy'. 

Anyway, I've dealt with SJACKAL before & he's OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## criollo (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Guys..and flashlight, :buddies: 

Can join in the group ?? Came here before but being a newbie did not understand this crazy hobby much but now ....still a newbie :thinking: 

Hope to learn a thing or two from you guys in Singapore.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 18, 2006)

criollo said:


> Hi Guys..and flashlight, :buddies:
> 
> Can join in the group ?? Came here before but being a newbie did not understand this crazy hobby much but now ....still a newbie :thinking:
> 
> Hope to learn a thing or two from you guys in Singapore.



Erm, I'm just like everyone else here & sure you're welcome to fly in when we next have a get-together but you'll have to undergo the secret initiation ceremony though :devil:


----------



## criollo (Mar 18, 2006)

YAHOO !!! ...So i get to be invited to the party :twothumbs 

I guess i gonna be strobed with the Night-Ops Gladius. :mecry:  ............Bet that i'll bring my sunglasses along.  

Thanks guys ! :bow:


----------



## flashlight (Mar 18, 2006)

criollo said:


> YAHOO !!! ...So i get to be invited to the party :twothumbs
> 
> I guess i gonna be strobed with the Night-Ops Gladius. :mecry:  ............Bet that i'll bring my sunglasses along.
> 
> Thanks guys ! :bow:



Think brighter but you won't be needing shades 'cos it will be where the sun don't shine..... :naughty: (ok, just kiddin' ) :devil:


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 19, 2006)

Destroid Monster said:


> SJackal,
> Sorry our deal didn't go thru, but been 'twang' to Holland for a couple of times really really make me shy.



You blur liao. Our deal did went through. Remember at the pasar malam?


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to barge in. I m having some problem with Paypal registration. My first time having paypal.
Would really appreciate any help and advice i could get.
Q- After I register with paypal I cant seem to send money over to the seller. Paypal is credit card funded. Once registered I m aware that I could send up to $250USD via credit card. But I still cant! not even $100.
Do i have to verify first or go with the expanded account so that i could send payment? :help: any veterans with paypal that could shed me some light


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 19, 2006)

GhostR,

What was the message? Can you elaborate more on the process u did....


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 19, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> GhostR,
> 
> What was the message? Can you elaborate more on the process u did....


The message was I dont have enough previllage or something like that.



paypal said:


> : As an Unverified member of PayPal you can only send up to your initial sending limit in the PayPal system. By becoming Verified, you will be able to send unlimited funds with your PayPal account
> 
> Your Sending Limit is the maximum amount of money you can send through PayPal before enrolling in the Expanded Use Program. We ask users to enroll to increase security for everyone.
> 
> Your Sending Limit is: $250.00 USD.



When i tried to order a Gatlight and pay thru paypal via credit card it promt error on request. Well i thought thats because its $255 USD and had exceded my sending limits.
But a few days ago I tried to send USD $100 to Cyril and still same thing happen promting that i dont have enough previlage or as what the Paypal resolution center states : "your account access is limited"

Would getting my account expanded and verified resolve this issue?


----------



## falconz (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi GhostReaction,

My guess is that you have not verified your paypal acct.
there are some things you need to fill up inside paypal before you are a verified member and can send unlimited amt of $$$


----------



## amlim (Mar 19, 2006)

falconz said:


> Hi GhostReaction,
> 
> My guess is that you have not verified your paypal acct.
> there are some things you need to fill up inside paypal before you are a verified member and can send unlimited amt of $$$


 
hi falconz,

i think ghostreaction needs to wait for his credit card bill which shows a code for paypal. he needs to use this code to activate his paypal account. iirc...

thanks for terry and your kind help today on the strobe light. cheers.


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the code on CC thingie is just for Expanded use Program. But he should have been able to use a limited (US$250 or wadeva) amount before signing up for Expanded Use.

GhostR I believe it is because you have not Verified yourself, which requires a bank account to be tied up with your paypal account.

With verification, you can use your account within limits. To get on the Expanded Use, sign up for it and wait for the code on your CC statement.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 19, 2006)

amlim said:


> hi falconz,
> 
> i think ghostreaction needs to wait for his credit card bill which shows a code for paypal. he needs to use this code to activate his paypal account. iirc...
> 
> thanks for terry and your kind help today on the strobe light. cheers.


 
Did you manage to get it to work already?


----------



## falconz (Mar 19, 2006)

amlim said:


> hi falconz,
> 
> i think ghostreaction needs to wait for his credit card bill which shows a code for paypal. he needs to use this code to activate his paypal account. iirc...
> 
> thanks for terry and your kind help today on the strobe light. cheers.




No prob, always glad to lend a helping hand!

For the paypal,
Even after entering the code from the CC bill, verification from the bank is still needed. There are guided steps inside paypal I believe.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, thanks guys :thumbsup:
It turns out that i have not verified my account. 
I need to send in a Bill paid by credit card; which i never have.
I m waiting for the CC code, and hope that this will help me verify my account as well.
 i hope to pay for the Gatlight V2 fast enough


----------



## flashlight (Mar 20, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Wow, thanks guys :thumbsup:
> It turns out that i have not verified my account.
> I need to send in a Bill paid by credit card; which i never have.
> I m waiting for the CC code, and hope that this will help me verify my account as well.
> i hope to pay for the Gatlight V2 fast enough



My friend, you have started on a dangerous, sapping & spiralling endless journey (but at least it will be well-lit!  )


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for ya advise  the only reason I was holding back not to register with the Paypal was over spending on this hobby. But now I will be brighter & broke soon.


----------



## Destroid Monster (Mar 21, 2006)

SJACKAL said:


> You blur liao. Our deal did went through. Remember at the pasar malam?




Pai Seh.... not you....its another guy then


----------



## alvdll (Mar 23, 2006)

*M3 bezel wanted*

I am looking for the M3 spare bezel. PM me if you want to let go the M3 spare bezels. Thanks.


----------



## ws (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, guys. I have a like new in box Surefire L2 that I bought from photometric recently. Have only carried it around in my pocket twice, switched on for maybe 2 min maximum. Pristine condition, round body version, all papers and box in order. It's now gathering dust on my table as I have been busy with work. I put it here 1st to see if there are any takers locally before I put it on the B/S/T thread. Selling at the price I bought it for: S$230.

Open to trades as well for the following:

Surefire A2
Surefire M2
Surefire M3 (top up with cash for my part)
Gladius (HAIII version, I'll throw in a Longbow Mini in like new condition)

All trades are negotiable. 

Also, I have a latest generation KL1 head in black, new. It does not quite match the E2e I am getting, so I am hoping someone around here has a HAIII version I could trade it for. Or a latest generation KL3 head in HAIII.

PM with offers. But be patient, as I have recently sufferred a major car accident and am resting at home due to my injuries. I'll find a way to meet prospective buyers somehow. I stay in the Holland Road area. Those who have dealt with me before (flashlight, chamenos, photometric, FAT) will know I'm no pilot.


----------



## amlim (Mar 24, 2006)

ws said:


> Hi, guys. I have a like new in box Surefire L2 that I bought from photometric recently. Have only carried it around in my pocket twice, switched on for maybe 2 min maximum. Pristine condition, round body version, all papers and box in order. It's now gathering dust on my table as I have been busy with work. I put it here 1st to see if there are any takers locally before I put it on the B/S/T thread. Selling at the price I bought it for: S$230.
> 
> Open to trades as well for the following:
> 
> ...


 
a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## ws (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 24, 2006)

ws, sorry to hear about your mishap. Get well soon.


----------



## photometric (Mar 24, 2006)

recover soon. didn't know you got so many lights.





ws said:


> Hi, guys. I have a like new in box Surefire L2 that I bought from photometric recently. Have only carried it around in my pocket twice, switched on for maybe 2 min maximum. Pristine condition, round body version, all papers and box in order. It's now gathering dust on my table as I have been busy with work. I put it here 1st to see if there are any takers locally before I put it on the B/S/T thread. Selling at the price I bought it for: S$230.
> 
> Open to trades as well for the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a few questions that you bruthers hopefully can help:

Where in Singapore can I get an Energizer 15 minute AA NimH charger? How much is it? Tried looking for it at Mustafar's, but can't seem to find it.

I'm thinking of getting a Fenix L1P/L2P. Where in Singapore, and the price, please? 

Thanks for the help in advance. This new hobby is really taking a toll on the wallet.


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi jd,

Haven't seen the Energizer 15 minute but the GP 30 min (based on 1800 mah) chargers are sold in Homefix. It charges pretty fast and I use it when I'm impatient (2500s seem to charge in about 45 mins). It's pretty expensive tho; I think $80+ comes with 4 x 2100 mah GPs. I won mine free. 

As for Fenix, look for Sg CPFer "CEJ", PM him. Should be around $65 dollars + - . Cheerios.


----------



## amlim (Mar 25, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> I have a few questions that you bruthers hopefully can help:
> 
> Where in Singapore can I get an Energizer 15 minute AA NimH charger? How much is it? Tried looking for it at Mustafar's, but can't seem to find it.
> 
> ...


 
i think sanyo has a quick charger but can't remember the name. i read somewhere that sanyo makes a lot of chargers under OEM for other manufacturers. i remember some people saying that the maha charger is good.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 25, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> I have a few questions that you bruthers hopefully can help:
> 
> Where in Singapore can I get an Energizer 15 minute AA NimH charger? How much is it? Tried looking for it at Mustafar's, but can't seem to find it.
> 
> ...



For AA/AAA chargers (Maha, Konnoc & Sanyo) go to http://www.eastgear.com/shop/index.php?cPath=37_38 or http://www.w3cube.com/

Don't buy the GP chargers or batteries as they are really over-priced!


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I've seen the GP chargers. But I'll wait for the energizer 15 min charger. Read a lot of good reviews. I guess I'll have to get them from Amazon. Set me back about S$55.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 26, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Thanks for the help. I've seen the GP chargers. But I'll wait for the energizer 15 min charger. Read a lot of good reviews. I guess I'll have to get them from Amazon. Set me back about S$55.



Did you try Cold Storage supermarkets? They usually have Energizer battery & charger stands near the checkout counters.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 26, 2006)

Yah talking bout chargers. I m looking for a charger for R123. I bought a FFIII but i got no charger. Anybody willing to part with an extra one or anybody can point out to where i can get it locally. Thanks

:wave: HI Cyril. my sis love the KI-T. She refused to shipped it over to me! sigh.... should have ask you to post it directly to Dubai.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 26, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Yah talking bout chargers. I m looking for a charger for R123. I bought a FFIII but i got no charger. Anybody willing to part with an extra one or anybody can point out to where i can get it locally. Thanks
> 
> :wave: HI Cyril. my sis love the KI-T. She refused to shipped it over to me! sigh.... should have ask you to post it directly to Dubai.



haha, does she know how much it cost? Hope she doesn't have it on her keychain when she goes out! :laughing: Maybe I should've put it on eBay. The KI Splash went for like US$600!  

I have a spare Nano charger. Shall I ship it to you directly?


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mustafar's sells a wide range of chargers there, but they've not heard of R123's. I saw a USB AA charger going for about S$30+. They've got a range of LED lights too. If you need a fix, just pop on over. They've got these tiny LED keychain lights powered by 4 button cells under S$10. They have the Sanyo 15 minute chargers but these only fast charge their own branded batteries. It seems like the Energizer has not reached our shores yet.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 26, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Mustafar's sells a wide range of chargers there, but they've not heard of R123's. I saw a USB AA charger going for about S$30+. They've got a range of LED lights too. If you need a fix, just pop on over. They've got these tiny LED keychain lights powered by 4 button cells under S$10. They have the Sanyo 15 minute chargers but these only fast charge their own branded batteries. It seems like the Energizer has not reached our shores yet.



I think most chargers can charge any brand, they just want you to buy their own batteries  and they're more likely than not made by the same OEM manufacturer anyway.

If you can't find them at Cold Storage, try calling them -
Energizer Singapore Pte. Ltd. 
25 Gul Way 
Singapore 629197 

Toll Free: 1800-2288379
Tel: (65) 68611411 
Fax: (65) 68611291


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 26, 2006)

flashlight said:


> I think most chargers can charge any brand, they just want you to buy their own batteries  and they're more likely than not made by the same OEM manufacturer anyway.
> 
> If you can't find them at Cold Storage, try calling them -
> Energizer Singapore Pte. Ltd.
> ...



Wow! :goodjob:

Thanks. Will do that tomorrow. Incidentally, I've been reading the forums and one such thread was talking about Surefire LED's tint and donut. How do I find whether my L2 has the right tint and no donut?


----------



## flashlight (Mar 26, 2006)

jd37352 said:


> Wow! :goodjob:
> 
> Thanks. Will do that tomorrow. Incidentally, I've been reading the forums and one such thread was talking about Surefire LED's tint and donut. How do I find whether my L2 has the right tint and no donut?



Shine your L2 at a white wall or large piece of mahjong paper from about 2-3 feet away & observe the beam pattern. If you see the centre 'hotspot' has a hole in the middle of it instead of being a perfect white spot, that's a donut. Tint refers to how 'white' the beam is - some lean towards green (also known as 'cat's puke' :green: ), yellow ('warm') or blue ('cool'). Someone correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## vinn (Mar 26, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Thanks LEDcandle. That's waaayyy overpriced.  . But I guess someone has to do business. I heard it sells for US$27 only.


went there couple of days ago, think its at $72. I guess im gonna bite soon :green:


----------



## jd37352 (Mar 26, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Shine your L2 at a white wall or large piece of mahjong paper from about 2-3 feet away & observe the beam pattern. If you see the centre 'hotspot' has a hole in the middle of it instead of being a perfect white spot, that's a donut. Tint refers to how 'white' the beam is - some lean towards green (also known as 'cat's puke' :green: ), yellow ('warm') or blue ('cool'). Someone correct me if I'm wrong please.



Thanks. Mine has no donut and it's white. Lucky me.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 26, 2006)

Do not be overly concerned about the whiteness, unless its obviously sickly green when you look at the its beam alone and only alone. If you compare with other LEDs, there are bound to be differences.

However I generally prefers a more yellow tone (warmer and closer to full spectrum and hence better colour rendition) or a bit pinkish is also good, next to yellow, then the cooler blue.


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 27, 2006)

A warmer tint is nice and seem more penetrative thru fog and smoke. But a slightly HID bluish tint seems brighter to the eyes than pure white.


----------



## lighter (Mar 27, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> A warmer tint is nice and seem more penetrative thru fog and smoke. But a slightly HID bluish tint seems brighter to the eyes than pure white.


 
Agree, warmer tint penetrate fog and haze better. Hazy weather soon will be here and we see how those driver with HID going to react and also to prove what i believe is right.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 27, 2006)

Bluish will appear to be brighter but the key here is colour rendition.

Try a night trail hike with a strong LED with bluish tint, or even HID if you have one, and compare with a good incandescent of similar output. Things will appear livelier and easier to define with the warmer tone incandescent. But with blueish LED, it will appear a bit more ghostly and surreal.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Mar 31, 2006)

for me: indoor or close range, white/bluish better.
outdoor or long range: yellowish better...

generally same like sjackal said 

btw, is the L0P still around for sale? CEJ?


----------



## CEJ (Mar 31, 2006)

Ny0ng1 said:


> for me: indoor or close range, white/bluish better.
> outdoor or long range: yellowish better...
> 
> generally same like sjackal said



I find slightly warmer tint more comfortable for both close-range & long-range. 




Ny0ng1 said:


> btw, is the L0P still around for sale? CEJ?



Yes buddy!
All fenix models with price adjusted
PM me for details
Cheers!


----------



## CEJ (Mar 31, 2006)

BTW, I'll b going H.K. mid-April, I am planning to get the "Triton-P1", so if anyone interested I can get them together, PM me.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 4, 2006)

CEJ said:


> BTW, I'll b going H.K. mid-April, I am planning to get the "Triton-P1", so if anyone interested I can get them together, PM me.



Can buy 'Low Por Peng' ?


----------



## CEJ (Apr 4, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Can buy 'Low Por Peng' ?


Hehe to be frank, made countless trips to/fro HK, but have never makan any Low-Por-Peng b4... always so rush & ve' not even been to the underwater-world. very kuku... 
Is there a M'sia version? How they compare to each other?


----------



## flashlight (Apr 6, 2006)

CEJ, er, don't know :shrug:

Quote:
Originally Posted by reflect
Is there anybody in singapore willing to help me to pay dave using paypal as to cut mail time. I will ask somebody to meet him/her at computer shop to finish the transaction. Thankyou for any help given and Dave, once again, I am sorry.


Did anyone respond to this regarding this thread ?


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 7, 2006)

:wave: hey J you gonna get in the fenix P1 as well?


----------



## lighter (May 3, 2006)

Discman said:


> hi, guys I am from singapore too and recently only did i get hooked onto flashlights. I would like to know where can I nuwai QIII with the 2 stage clicky and the rechargables at a cheap price. IS it possible to get in singapore? The other one i wish to enquire is Jil Cr2 DD Twoh intelli. Has anyone bought this yet? how is your feedback, review, runtime and lumen of this with the cr123, and with the 14500 rechargables. I am interested in getting both this light and hope you could provide me with some knowledge. I am also interested in participating in your outings. Do call me out if you guys are having any


 
Hi, you can try Beach Rd market i saw it at one of the shop there or you can try calling this guy @ 97654 255 but i can't really remember his name i think it's jim.

Hope this help  .


----------



## Thunderclad (Jun 4, 2006)

Pardon me if this is not the right thread to post.

Hi Fellow CPF'ers in Sg!
I'm recently addicted flashlights, after finding toying frequently and going everywhere with my L2P.

My next 'target' is a SF A2 :naughty: , thinking of the white Led version of A2, but i've seen some recent post of the 'round' version is it the same as the A2 in lighthound? Is lighthound the best place to get it, in terms of total cost( product cost + shipping to sg)?

h_t_t_p://www .lighthound. com/sales/surefire_a2.htm

Could any kind CPF'ers please en-LIGHTen me !:candle: 

Thks!!!


----------



## flashlight (Jun 4, 2006)

Thunderclad said:


> Pardon me if this is not the right thread to post.
> 
> Hi Fellow CPF'ers in Sg!
> I'm recently addicted flashlights, after finding toying frequently and going everywhere with my L2P.
> ...



Ah I see you found Lighthound already though I think he has no stock of the A2-HA-WH at the moment but you can always send him an email to ask him if he can procure one for you.

You can also try oldgrandpajack. I think he has some here. 

Basically the earlier ones had four flat sides around the center section of the body (and are now harder to find) whilst the newer ones are more rounded. Just a matter of personal preference.

Also check out the Sell forum for photometric who might have some Surefire lights for sale.

By the way, some A2s just went flying by there!


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 5, 2006)

thunderclad, i replied to your PM


----------



## Thunderclad (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for your guide and info!
I've also checked my PM!

For me, i have no personal pref, whether round or flat body, perhaps round has more allowance for protected cell, maybe?!

I guess there are quite a few sg CPF'ers with the A2, but they might not wanna let go, after all, it's a highly rated keeper.


----------



## amlim (Jun 6, 2006)

Thunderclad said:


> Thanks for your guide and info!
> I've also checked my PM!
> 
> For me, i have no personal pref, whether round or flat body, perhaps round has more allowance for protected cell, maybe?!
> ...


 
you just missed a nice a2 that kid9p was selling. don't give up, they come up every now and then.


----------



## simingx (Jun 14, 2006)

Greetings... New CPF Singapore member here.. 

Does anyone want Luxeon K2 Stars?
http://www.ledsupply.com/05027-pw14.html

Price is right, but they only seem to accept Fedex as a shipping option... boo!
If a few of us are interested it'd be great!

P.S. I bought the Ultrafire 601A and 602A from Hong Kong... they're pretty good! (although the UX1J Lux III I ordered for the 601A costs as much as the torch itself.. )


----------



## amlim (Jun 14, 2006)

simingx said:


> Greetings... New CPF Singapore member here..
> 
> Does anyone want Luxeon K2 Stars?
> http://www.ledsupply.com/05027-pw14.html
> ...


 
welcome !!! we need more flashaholics in singapore !!! :rock:  :naughty:


----------



## Patrick (Aug 6, 2006)

*SureFire M6 on rechargable.*

Hi, any of you guys here owns SF M6 and uses rechargables battery for it?

If yes, any recommendation where or whom can I get it from?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SureFire M6 on rechargable.*



Patrick said:


> Hi, any of you guys here owns SF M6 and uses rechargables battery for it?
> 
> If yes, any recommendation where or whom can I get it from?



A good place to get Li-On rechargeables from is AW.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: SureFire M6 on rechargable.*

patrick, you will need a regulated pack for it. not just the li ions alone.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: SureFire M6 on rechargable.*

Hey guys, gregw (former Singaporean now based in Hong Kong & creator of the Exolion flashlight) is in Singapore till the 28th Aug. I just met up with him for a short chat as he's putting up near to where I live in Woodlands. 

He'll be headed up to Phuket from next Tues 15th & back here on Thursday I think, so any of you guys wanna meet up with him anytime before or after that?


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 12, 2006)

can i kidnap him and ask for ransom in exolions?


----------



## flashlight (Aug 12, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> can i kidnap him and ask for ransom in exolions?



Who's going to pay the ransom? He's the one who designed, builds, packs & ships them out.  :shakehead :whoopin:


----------



## amlim (Aug 12, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> can i kidnap him and ask for ransom in exolions?


 
just kidnap him and make him a slave in making exolions for you?  :laughing:


----------



## flashlight (Aug 12, 2006)

amlim said:


> just kidnap him and make him a slave in making exolions for you?  :laughing:



Yeah but all his stuff is back in Hong Kong. :ironic: All he has here are some tritium vials & oh there's his proto stainless steel Exolion on his kechain though. :naughty:

Btw, your Surefire box is still with me. Hope we can meet up with Greg so can pass it to you at the same time.


----------



## photometric (Aug 12, 2006)

He got any spare Exolion Stainless steel for sale? I am keen


----------



## gregw (Aug 12, 2006)

photometric, if you want an Exolion SS, you can still sign up for one here. I'm waiting for, hopefully, at least 50 sign-ups before starting the run.

I hope to be able to meet some of you other guys, besides Cyril, when I get back from Phuket.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 13, 2006)

gregw said:


> photometric, if you want an Exolion SS, you can still sign up for one here. I'm waiting for, hopefully, at least 50 sign-ups before starting the run.
> 
> I hope to be able to meet some of you other guys, besides Cyril, when I get back from Phuket.



Better have your hideaway ready as someone may try to kidnap you! :laughing:


----------



## Mitfox (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi peeps,
I don't know whether has this been discussed b4, can Sg CPfers advise on the importing of knifes and sharp objects. Is there any limitation?

-Terence :shrug:


----------



## flashlight (Aug 21, 2006)

Mitfox said:


> Hi peeps,
> I don't know whether has this been discussed b4, can Sg CPfers advise on the importing of knifes and sharp objects. Is there any limitation?
> 
> -Terence :shrug:



You can import collectible/display knives or knives for diving/fishing but you must get clearance & a permit from the Immigration & Checkpoints Authority & Police Arms & Explosives Branch. See the list of prohibited items there.


----------



## Mitfox (Aug 21, 2006)

:sigh: So troublesome.. i think i better not start.. 

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## vinn (Aug 21, 2006)

Any Sheares regular here?

Wanna check, are they selling TAD GEAR F.A.S.T. PACK ALPHA? Would like to compare between falcon II and TAD alpha.

Are they selling ESS eyewear too?


----------



## R_L (Aug 21, 2006)

hi, i'm not quite regular... but regular enuff to say dat they dun have ESS.
u can try Capitol Optical. they carry ESS. but at some outlets, u ask them.. they'll tell u dun have. only a few is knowledgeable about it. the 1 at raffles city shd know. i've been there to ask b4.
as for TAD GEAR.... i'm not sure Sheares have, u can try asking them.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 21, 2006)

Mitfox said:


> :sigh: So troublesome.. i think i better not start..
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info.


i got 2 set of triple throwing knives and a folding knife without any trouble. Even better, goit a customs "checked" sticker on my box:laughing: 

I before and only restrictions are no automatic/ spring activated knives. And no butterfly knives. I called and check all the information before purchasing it online....


----------



## vinn (Aug 22, 2006)

R_L said:


> hi, i'm not quite regular... but regular enuff to say dat they dun have ESS.
> u can try Capitol Optical. they carry ESS. but at some outlets, u ask them.. they'll tell u dun have. only a few is knowledgeable about it. the 1 at raffles city shd know. i've been there to ask b4.
> as for TAD GEAR.... i'm not sure Sheares have, u can try asking them.


Thanks. Yeah, been to most Capitol Optics ard town and cck, they dun know abt ESS. Maybe i should try suntec.


----------



## Mitfox (Aug 22, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> i got 2 set of triple throwing knives and a folding knife without any trouble. Even better, goit a customs "checked" sticker on my box:laughing:
> 
> I before and only restrictions are no automatic/ spring activated knives. And no butterfly knives. I called and check all the information before purchasing it online....




Hi Atom, I'd say that's a good news.. I think I'll reconsider what i've said yesterday.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ohh.. I'm 'Enlightened' :drunk:


----------



## flashlight (Aug 24, 2006)

Mitfox said:


> Hi Atom, I'd say that's a good news.. I think I'll reconsider what i've said yesterday..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ohh.. I'm 'Enlightened' :drunk:



Your results may vary. I had a so-called 'Titanium Scuba Knife' stopped by Customs & had to go to their office to open the package in their presence & explain what the knife is for. I told them it's for fishing. (If they don't accept your explanation, the item will be seized.) They then issued me a Release of Permissible Item(s) under Section 12 of the Arms & Explosives Act which states that ' you are allowed to import the above-mentioned item(s) into Singapore if they are intended to be used as domestic or sporting tools, or kept as curios or for ornamental purposes only. When used for domestic purpose or kept as curios or for ornamental purposes, you must ensure that these items are stricitly to be kept within your dwelling house & should not be carried or exposed in any public place. You must alos ensure tha the item(s) meant for sporting purposes will be used only for that purpose & to be kept in a secure place when not in use. ' You have to sign & agree to abide by the above conditions.

Ironically, the knife I bought from eBay was probably only Titanium coated & not solid titanium otherwise it would likely not have shown up in the X-ray screening. :ironic: Anyway I didn't expect it to be for the price I paid for it.  Anyone interested let me know. It has a line-cutter built in to the blade & comes with a lanyard. I'm selling it for SGD$48 only.  PM me for more details.


----------



## R_L (Aug 24, 2006)

erm... need a bit of help.
this may sound like a old question but... here goes.

where can i find/buy either of these:-
(1)Tektite Splash-Lite LED (LS version also can)
(2)Inova X5T (red)?

thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 25, 2006)

yea very true. heard some people unlucky enough to be caught by customs....

BTW i thought titanium also will show in X-ray machine right? Anything with a dense material will show up including a brick. (i try before but metal is easier to see)


flashlight said:


> Your results may vary. I had a so-called 'Titanium Scuba Knife' stopped by Customs & had to go to their office to open the package in their presence & explain what the knife is for. I told them it's for fishing. (If they don't accept your explanation, the item will be seized.) They then issued me a Release of Permissible Item(s) under Section 12 of the Arms & Explosives Act which states that ' you are allowed to import the above-mentioned item(s) into Singapore if they are intended to be used as domestic or sporting tools, or kept as curios or for ornamental purposes only. When used for domestic purpose or kept as curios or for ornamental purposes, you must ensure that these items are stricitly to be kept within your dwelling house & should not be carried or exposed in any public place. You must alos ensure tha the item(s) meant for sporting purposes will be used only for that purpose & to be kept in a secure place when not in use. ' You have to sign & agree to abide by the above conditions.
> 
> Ironically, the knife I bought from eBay was probably only Titanium coated & not solid titanium otherwise it would likely not have shown up in the X-ray screening. :ironic: Anyway I didn't expect it to be for the price I paid for it.  Anyone interested let me know. It has a line-cutter built in to the blade & comes with a lanyard. I'm selling it for SGD$48 only.  PM me for more details.


----------



## vinn (Aug 25, 2006)

R_L said:


> erm... need a bit of help.
> this may sound like a old question but... here goes.
> 
> where can i find/buy either of these:-
> ...


Theres a couple of X5 (red) up in B/S/T u might wanna take a look.


----------



## R_L (Aug 25, 2006)

vinn: didn't find any leh. actually, the thing is i wanna buy frm S'pore, no PP acct. and hopefully can take a look at the actual thing b4 deciding if it's really 4 me.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 25, 2006)

hi every1, din kno got thread jus 4 "local"... :wave: 

does any1 kno which shop in Sg tt has an impressive range of flashlights? 

i oni kno Sheares, a camper's shop at Peninsula & another shop at Beach Rd jus beside "army market"... i would like 2 get a gd quality headlamp. my budget not more than S$120. :help:


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, don't know of much shops around other than shears. Perhaps someone more knowledgable will come in and help u out 





sORe-EyEz said:


> hi every1, din kno got thread jus 4 "local"... :wave:
> 
> does any1 kno which shop in Sg tt has an impressive range of flashlights?
> 
> i oni kno Sheares, a camper's shop at Peninsula & another shop at Beach Rd jus beside "army market"... i would like 2 get a gd quality headlamp. my budget not more than S$120. :help:


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 25, 2006)

sORe-EyEz said:


> hi every1, din kno got thread jus 4 "local"... :wave:
> 
> does any1 kno which shop in Sg tt has an impressive range of flashlights?
> 
> i oni kno Sheares, a camper's shop at Peninsula & another shop at Beach Rd jus beside "army market"... i would like 2 get a gd quality headlamp. my budget not more than S$120. :help:



I also only know these few  I think some bro brings in Princeton Tec headlamps at an ok price. Your other bet is online. With S$120, you can get quite a high-end headlamp like the Princeton Tec Apex. 

But for an ultra-durable, super high-end one like the Stenlight S7, that costs US$300+.


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 26, 2006)

woah... didn't know headlamp can be up to $300++


----------



## vinn (Aug 26, 2006)

R_L said:


> vinn: didn't find any leh. actually, the thing is i wanna buy frm S'pore, no PP acct. and hopefully can take a look at the actual thing b4 deciding if it's really 4 me.


Here u go : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/129360

You can try Sheares. Since they carry 24/7, i think they might have the X5 too.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 26, 2006)

thank AtomSphere, Vinn & LEDcandle 4 ur replies.  

but S$300 is way out of my budget. looks like i'll stick 2 shoppng at Sheares.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 26, 2006)

not all the website require PP account. credit card also can!


----------



## R_L (Aug 26, 2006)

well... 1st, i dun have credit card. dat's y din get pp acct.
went to sheares a few days back. yup they have the x5. but no red...


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 26, 2006)

are you a secondary student too!?


----------



## R_L (Aug 27, 2006)

nope. i'm not. jus dun have a hi pay job. :shrug:


----------



## AtomSphere (Aug 28, 2006)

R_L said:


> well... 1st, i dun have credit card. dat's y din get pp acct.
> went to sheares a few days back. yup they have the x5. but no red...


 
then get a debit card... The mastercard/visa debit card works well with PP


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 28, 2006)

paypal to other people quite hard lar... i rather go through a shop online.

maybe you can ask your friends for help?
well, you lend their credit card, then pay the money back ones the light(or watever you ordered) arrived.

this is a big game of trust*warning*.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 29, 2006)

i still prefer d ol' way of going 2 d shop & c d product. i dun trust online pics...


----------



## flashlight (Sep 2, 2006)

Anyone interested in a brand new Titanium-coated dive knife with line-cutter like this one? It says Titanium at the eBay auction but it showed up when Customs scanned it & I had to go down to claim it so I doubt it's 100% titanium. So if anyone wants to save themselves the hassle of getting this knife through I'm selling it for S$48 which is about what I paid for it including shipping. (It's been replaced by a Spyderco H1 steel SALT I.)


----------



## amlim (Sep 3, 2006)

sORe-EyEz said:


> i still prefer d ol' way of going 2 d shop & c d product. i dun trust online pics...


 
yeah, its better to see and touch what you are buying. when you buy online, sometime there are cosmetic defects and these really p*sses me off. :laughing:


----------



## flashlight (Sep 16, 2006)

No one interested in the knife? Reducing price to S$45.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guys HK CPFer Auroralite is in town & would like to meet up? Anyone free this coming *(changed to) FRIDAY 22nd* around 8pm?


----------



## flashlight (Sep 20, 2006)

Please note: Date for the above has been *(changed to) FRIDAY 22nd*, 8pm. Location to be announced later.


----------



## buihia (Sep 26, 2006)

hello guys..posted in the other singapore flasherholic gettogether thread but bo response...so i repost here..

anyone from singapore gonna buy stuff from lighthound recently? maybe we could combine orders and save on shipping.. intending to get a streamlight holster from them for my newly acquired G2..


----------



## vinn (Sep 26, 2006)

buihia said:


> hello guys..posted in the other singapore flasherholic gettogether thread but bo response...so i repost here..
> 
> anyone from singapore gonna buy stuff from lighthound recently? maybe we could combine orders and save on shipping.. intending to get a streamlight holster from them for my newly acquired G2..


Hi, juz ordered recently, so can't join you.
Anyway, the shipping is cheap, juz a few bucks, dun think you can save much though.


----------



## buihia (Sep 26, 2006)

wa wasted .. den i go order le..


----------



## flashlight (Sep 27, 2006)

vinn said:


> Hi, juz ordered recently, so can't join you.
> Anyway, the shipping is cheap, juz a few bucks, dun think you can save much though.



Yup, LH has some of the cheapest shipping from the USA! :thumbsup:


----------



## buihia (Sep 27, 2006)

i ordered the 9.99 holster... total was 11.99 with the 2 dollar shipping..den dunno y still got another 3 bucks shipping and handling charges ... in the end was total of 15.99 bucks... in the end was around SGD 27... hehe


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 27, 2006)

the 2 dollar is the surcharge for the shipping

the 3bucks is the shipping and handling.

it cost more to ship overseas mah...


----------



## buihia (Sep 28, 2006)

fellow bros from singapore pls help me here !!

any help will be very much appreciated..


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone of you have HID lights btw? Looking at them and need ome feedback and information.


----------



## buihia (Oct 4, 2006)

hello..any of fellow singaporean using KT1 or any turbo heads here? care to share how good or how effective the new throw is? maybe dbl..or triple.. =)

and also how much is second hand one huh ..tyty...


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 4, 2006)

nutz, I have a 24w Brightstar. KevinL also has modded his own HID. Not sure if he owns otheres. What do you need to know?

buihia, I have a KT1 used with ArcMania 5w module. The throw is quite far, rough estimate 80-100m, and should be even better with an incandescent, but the stock for N2 bulbs is out and I'm still waiting to get one.


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 4, 2006)

I always liked to say, the KTs are good for Identification and illumination of objects up to 100m during good weather conditions.

After 100m, identification of a target is hard but illumination of the object is still possible.

Tried with KT head with MN60 LA during military days


----------



## buihia (Oct 4, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> nutz, I have a 24w Brightstar. KevinL also has modded his own HID. Not sure if he owns otheres. What do you need to know?
> 
> buihia, I have a KT1 used with ArcMania 5w module. The throw is quite far, rough estimate 80-100m, and should be even better with an incandescent, but the stock for N2 bulbs is out and I'm still waiting to get one.



wa sounds pretty good.. u using KT2? u can order from surefire website..there still have stock..ill be using it on my G2..will look very weird tho..

saw a pic of C2 with turbohead and SW01 tailcap..damn solid.. any idea how much SGD they go for, for second hand ones?

maybe getting a second hand one soon..


----------



## buihia (Oct 4, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> I always liked to say, the KTs are good for Identification and illumination of objects up to 100m during good weather conditions.
> 
> After 100m, identification of a target is hard but illumination of the object is still possible.
> 
> Tried with KT head with MN60 LA during military days



wow.. MN60..thats for M3T or M4 right... i heard all throws of KT are the same.. e.g comparing a 6P and a M3/C3.. just that the hotspot at the end of the throw is of diff intensity.. right ?

u guys got it first or second hand ?

btw a very noob question..if a part is black colour hard anondized finish..will the paint peel off? :huh2:


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 4, 2006)

The HA in natural could withstand better abuse but doesnt mean that black HA will peel off easily. 
Most of the black HA lights that I own would scratch after some time but not peeling. 

Black HA are nicer and more uniform IMHO. HA natural parts are difficult to match. :green:




The KT1 are excellent thrower. 100m confirmed can one. 

BTW nutz I got a Barn Burer 75w.


----------



## buihia (Oct 5, 2006)

wow very nice..is that a c2/m2 with extender and sw01 tailcap...may i know how much u bought your kt1?


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 5, 2006)

Yup, MN60 is meant for the M4. Mine setup can be called the, uh.... Surefire Baton! :laughing: 

Or as some fellow SG CPFers called it, the "M4 variant"

Throw is basically the same amount of illumination and identification of an object at around 100m.( +/- a bit depending on what LA. But its very little difference. sometimes unknowtisable)

Maybe you can meet up some fellow CPFer and try the KT heads yourself. I bought mine at shears. (i didn't care about the price. Flashaholism took the better of me that time)

Frankly speaking, the KT did not meet my expectations (maybe i just got too high expectations and might be a throw nut) I remembered a sales rep at shears trying it on for me and we went out of the shop and he shined it at some building around more than 100m away and say, "see" and i said, "see what? Cannot see anything" (remember its the city so there is lights too..)

I getting dura coat to even out my whole flashlight colour as my M4 variant (Surefire Baton) is part black type 2 and part HA. I heard this coat is quite good with firearms so i just recently bought airbrush kit and the paint to try it out. Some CPFers know that i don't treat my lights well and if there is a coating to review, who better to look for than me? 


buihia said:


> wow.. MN60..thats for M3T or M4 right... i heard all throws of KT are the same.. e.g comparing a 6P and a M3/C3.. just that the hotspot at the end of the throw is of diff intensity.. right ?
> 
> u guys got it first or second hand ?
> 
> btw a very noob question..if a part is black colour hard anondized finish..will the paint peel off? :huh2:


----------



## buihia (Oct 5, 2006)

wa lol u say "say what?" he got stunned a not 

i bought my g2 at shears too.. they got put some surefire on display for people to try sia..so good..

any idea how much they selling C2? if i didnt see wrongly should be 246 or something like dat... anyway ..how much did u get your KT at shears at ?


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 5, 2006)

buihia said:


> wa sounds pretty good.. u using KT2? u can order from surefire website..there still have stock..ill be using it on my G2..will look very weird tho..
> 
> saw a pic of C2 with turbohead and SW01 tailcap..damn solid.. any idea how much SGD they go for, for second hand ones?
> 
> maybe getting a second hand one soon..



Very hard to find 2nd hand turboheads around at all, even on these forums. I bot mine from Optics HQ... the N2 lamp out of stock but they still 'owe' it to me and supposed to send when the stock comes in.

KT1 and KT2 exactly the same, just differentiated cuz one use N1 lamp and the other use N2.


----------



## buihia (Oct 5, 2006)

true..really dont see any... even if got also near to retail price and snapped up... quite ex also..much more than the cost of my whole G2..


----------



## falconz (Oct 5, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> Some CPFers know that i don't treat my lights well and if there is a coating to review, who better to look for than me?



Really?? No lah! Where got?
Heh....


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't see his face, but i him saying that he can see it. But i really cannot see the beam. (trying to imagine there is a beam reflecting back) I cannot remember the price i paid already...



buihia said:


> wa lol u say "say what?" he got stunned a not
> 
> i bought my g2 at shears too.. they got put some surefire on display for people to try sia..so good..
> 
> any idea how much they selling C2? if i didnt see wrongly should be 246 or something like dat... anyway ..how much did u get your KT at shears at ?


 
Remember scraping away Type 2 with my knife? 


falconz said:


> Really?? No lah! Where got?
> Heh....


----------



## GhostReaction (Oct 5, 2006)

its a C2 + detonator + SWO2 + KT1 + 5 watt module by ARC mania. I got the KT1 from optic HQ, forgot the price.

I really hate the HAIII mismatch. Considering of getting camo HAIII for this light.



buihia said:


> wow very nice..is that a c2/m2 with extender and sw01 tailcap...may i know how much u bought your kt1?


----------



## falconz (Oct 5, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> Remember scraping away Type 2 with my knife?



How can I forget? 
Or what about totally dunking your M4 variant in the wilderness floods at Sungei khatib bongsu?
Or what about using your E2D as a flash grenade at ubin? It created quite a nice strobe effect by the way.
Or....the list goes on....


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Oct 6, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> nutz, I have a 24w Brightstar. KevinL also has modded his own HID. Not sure if he owns otheres. What do you need to know?


 
Hmm. I want to get a HID light but they are all still quite expensive for me... Brightstar 24W seems to have quite good reviews from CPF members.

Was wondering how far this light can throw, and whether I should settle for _much_ smaller 10W HID lights (eg. Microfire 500R & Mag HID) or go for this big guy. I want the ''beam of light'' effect and I want the beam to be seen from at least 10m away. Is this possible with a 10W HID?


----------



## LEDcandle (Oct 6, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Hmm. I want to get a HID light but they are all still quite expensive for me... Brightstar 24W seems to have quite good reviews from CPF members.
> 
> Was wondering how far this light can throw, and whether I should settle for _much_ smaller 10W HID lights (eg. Microfire 500R & Mag HID) or go for this big guy. I want the ''beam of light'' effect and I want the beam to be seen from at least 10m away. Is this possible with a 10W HID?



You want to have a light sabre for playing in mid-autumn? keke
I have no experience with any 10w but basically it depends a lot on the reflector collimation also. A 10w in a mag format should be able to have a visible light-sabre beam for some length, but I'm not sure if it'll reach 10m.

For the BS24, it is pretty bright and throwy, the beam can be seen clearly but maybe only about 4-5m, prob more if the air is hazy.

If CPFer "Ra" sells any of his customs lights, those are sure to have beams that are visible for a long distance as he is the master of collimation. Think his 10w will probably throw much further than the BS24 even. 

I bot my BS24 in a GB together with local bro "Xenon", think he was putting his HID up for sale some months back but dunno if he managed to sell. Maybe you can check with him if he still have and wanna sell.


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 6, 2006)

singapore got the haze now... super fun!

shine light through window at night. 

i see my super long lightsaber 

i like my super sabrelite most as it has a very tight beam so a very thin lightsaber


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Oct 6, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> You want to have a light sabre for playing in mid-autumn? keke
> I have no experience with any 10w but basically it depends a lot on the reflector collimation also. A 10w in a mag format should be able to have a visible light-sabre beam for some length, but I'm not sure if it'll reach 10m.
> 
> For the BS24, it is pretty bright and throwy, the beam can be seen clearly but maybe only about 4-5m, prob more if the air is hazy.
> ...


 
Haha nice sense of humour. I want to send a light signal to Chang-Er on the moon. Thanks for the information. For the price that the BS24 is selling I might as well get a smaller 10W HID that can fit into the hand easily, or even in my large cargo pants pocket. Not sure which to get... Compromize length or brightness/throw?

Btw Chester I'm enjoying myself with the SL PP 4AA. Seems to have a longer lightsabre tonight.... :laughing:


----------



## vinn (Oct 6, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Anyone interested in a brand new Titanium-coated dive knife with line-cutter like this one? It says Titanium at the eBay auction but it showed up when Customs scanned it & I had to go down to claim it so I doubt it's 100% titanium. So if anyone wants to save themselves the hassle of getting this knife through I'm selling it for S$48 which is about what I paid for it including shipping. (It's been replaced by a Spyderco H1 steel SALT I.)


wahlau, the knife so big, interested if got smaller one


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 8, 2006)

I heard over there big haze again! the last time i experenced haze that bad is like 6-9yrs ago. Back then still not enlightened yet so no light sabers 

Must be real fun playing with light sabers right now


----------



## flashlight (Oct 8, 2006)

vinn said:


> wahlau, the knife so big, interested if got smaller one



No lah bro, it's not that big. Sell it to you cheap if you want, comes with Customs clearance/declaration form too.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 8, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> I heard over there big haze again! the last time i experenced haze that bad is like 6-9yrs ago. Back then still not enlightened yet so no light sabers
> 
> Must be real fun playing with light sabers right now



Haven't thought of playing with my laser those nights when it was really bad as I was really too put off by the haze to even think of that! :scowl:


----------



## vinn (Oct 8, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> I heard over there big haze again! the last time i experenced haze that bad is like 6-9yrs ago. Back then still not enlightened yet so no light sabers
> 
> Must be real fun playing with light sabers right now


PSI hit 140. having itchy eyes and running nose


----------



## flashlight (Oct 8, 2006)

vinn said:


> PSI hit 140. having itchy eyes and running nose



I got a sore throat, cough & sneezing too! :green:


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 8, 2006)

wah piang... so bad ar? I can't remember much about haze except its very misty only


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 9, 2006)

i sneeze everyday( super nose?) so haze is like ...

but athsma(however you spell it) is going to be like a killer in the haze.
luckily the wind got chage seh... or else if <200PSI , go out must wear mask or the PM10 is going get you...

btw, got any pro pro light which cost less then 220SGD?
the price must include the batteries if seperated.
the pelican M6 2390 isn't bright enough for me


----------



## buihia (Oct 9, 2006)

hmm dunno if this has been done before...

can everyone list out the lights they have currently..including any mods done..

ill start the ball rolling.. 

buihia - G2


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 10, 2006)

mine

pm6 2390(HA NAT)

pelican super sabrelite(yellow body)

pelican mitylite 2AAA(yellow body)

maglite 2AA(black)

fenix L2P

a modded 3watt led with Tbin luxIII and flupic.

princeton tec 40

a 4aa UV tube light with a screw in incan bulb

a 5xled and 1 laser light which runs on 2xcr123 and has the button on it's tailcap.

an enegizer 3aaa 2 white 1 red LED headlamp

destroyed:

far too many...


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Oct 10, 2006)

Currently use: Streamlight Propolymer 4AA Luxeon

Spoilt: Pelican Mitylite, Princeton Tec Rage. (Boy those lights were good)...


----------



## buihia (Oct 10, 2006)

wa chester is the champion sia.. u collect how long liao ?


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 10, 2006)

i no champion lar... you should see some bloody long list soon.

i collect for 1 year liao.


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine:

EDC: Fenix L2T

Others: M4 variant, Streamlight JR luxeon, Q3, E2D

Used to own: MXDL 3watt (damaged and unusable currently), Surefire C3(sold), Army L-torch (Destroyed)


----------



## buihia (Oct 13, 2006)

any fellow sgrean has a surefire Z22 tail end lanyard ring (fits the 6p, g2, 9p..) for sale, or has one lying around doing nothing ? =p 

lighthound selling but by the time add shipping bo hua liao..


----------



## tlim (Oct 16, 2006)

Am considering getting a Surefire M3 or M4. Anyone got any experience with either of them?


----------



## buihia (Oct 16, 2006)

tlim said:


> Am considering getting a Surefire M3 or M4. Anyone got any experience with either of them?



im also looking at the M3.. lighthound currently out of stock..thier price is lowest as of what ive gathered..but i email them..they say most prob next yr den have stock..


----------



## wooniris (Oct 19, 2006)

New here, anyhwere to get Nuwai's in Singapore?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 19, 2006)

don't recall any shops here selling anything that does with nuwai.

however, they are availabe readily online.


----------



## falconz (Oct 20, 2006)

tlim: Better to get a M3 than a M4, more flexible with a A19 or equivilent so that you can choose between a 4 cell or 3 cell. Unless you really prefer the feel of the M4 (without the combatgrip). More convenient to use rechargeable too, not to mention torch is way cheaper too. For most of my use (urban exp, nature trek), the 125/225 lm is enuf and the grip is comfortable. Gets more actual use time than my M6 due to the size and rechargeable option.

buihia: The cheapest place to get is actually opticsHQ not lighthound. But better combine shipping with someone.

wooniris:There used to be plenty of nuwais at beach rd army market. Think there might be still a few around. But online will be cheaper.


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 20, 2006)

my buddy falconz is right! 3 X 123 cell setup is most flexible in rechargable options. Plus you can just upgrade with a cell extender to 4 X 123 cell!

BTW......

I DuraCoated my Q3. Waiting for a couple of weeks before i try to scratch it to test its durability

Before:









After:


----------



## flashlight (Oct 21, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> my buddy falconz is right! 3 X 123 cell setup is most flexible in rechargable options. Plus you can just upgrade with a cell extender to 4 X 123 cell!
> 
> BTW......
> 
> ...



What's DuraCoat? What's it hardness rating? How much does it cost? And how do you do it?

EDIT - OK never mind, found most of the answers here. So if I send you my flashlight, can you DuraCoat it for me as I don't have an airbrush or spraygun?  How much will you charge?


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't mind doing but I not very professional lei, after spray salah then i  :huh: 

I got a bit of mistake for the rest of my project. I used compressed air canister as the source of air but i didn't knew that prolonged usage will cause the air canister to loss alot of pressure due to the chill effect? (when u decompress air canister fast enough, it gets cold) Then ended up the rest of my project got very bad spray patterns. The Q3 was lucky cuz it was first in line. 

I learnt that i have to coat it more than better



flashlight said:


> What's DuraCoat? What's it hardness rating? How much does it cost? And how do you do it?
> 
> EDIT - OK never mind, found most of the answers here. So if I send you my flashlight, can you DuraCoat it for me as I don't have an airbrush or spraygun?  How much will you charge?


----------



## flashlight (Oct 21, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> I don't mind doing but I not very professional lei, after spray salah then i  :huh:
> 
> I got a bit of mistake for the rest of my project. I used compressed air canister as the source of air but i didn't knew that prolonged usage will cause the air canister to loss alot of pressure due to the chill effect? (when u decompress air canister fast enough, it gets cold) Then ended up the rest of my project got very bad spray patterns. The Q3 was lucky cuz it was first in line.
> 
> I learnt that i have to coat it more than better




Never mind, just do mine first then on your next new canister.


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 21, 2006)

really ah? which flashie you had in mind for a fashion make over? i have only the matte black colour


quoted from another thread:


laur said:


> I now own this "Oddball U2". I can tell you that the Duracoat finish wears like iron. I don't treat it very gently and the finish has not faded, worn or scratched.
> 
> On a seperate note grnamin is "da man" when it comes to Surefire U2's. He has customized 2 lights for me (The one in this thread and a second one I sent to him). He is very professional, does quality work and is a easy to work with. My lights now work how Surefire should have made them -- Tailcap work great with NO problems, there is NO donut hole whatsoever in the beam and I feel confident that the light will work everytime. Thanks Greg


----------



## flashlight (Oct 22, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> really ah? which flashie you had in mind for a fashion make over? i have only the matte black colour
> 
> 
> quoted from another thread:



A bare Al RPM modded LionCub.


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 22, 2006)

flashlight said:


> A bare Al RPM modded LionCub.


 
but if got mistake how? I only worried about mistakes. Well, maybe i can just spray over the mistake. I figured out how to make constant air flow. In theory, putting the can into warm water should do the trick.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 22, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> but if got mistake how? I only worried about mistakes. Well, maybe i can just spray over the mistake. I figured out how to make constant air flow. In theory, putting the can into warm water should do the trick.



Easy, just buy me a new one.  Got to take into account the button on the body & also tritiums in the crenellated bezel ring you know.  (Ok maybe I'll either leave the tritiums out first or not DuraCoat the SS bezel ring. If it was a Ti ring, I'd definitely keep it bare. )


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 23, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 23, 2006)

ooo...

luckily, they don't sell it readily in singapore to kids...or i will buy an air brush and start coating EVERYTHING with dura coat!, now my bloody locks won't rust 

and i will proceed to coins, pencil, pen, caculator, stapler and so on...

and maybe... my finger nails!!!111oneoneone(ok...that was a little too extreme)


about the whole air can gets cold thing, yes, it does get cold... i wonder if a cup or hot/warm water will work?


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 23, 2006)

There are restrictions to some people when purchasing airbrush in singapore? 

Yup, Theratically it should work. I will know when my new air canisters arive


chesterqw said:


> ooo...
> 
> luckily, they don't sell it readily in singapore to kids...or i will buy an air brush and start coating EVERYTHING with dura coat!, now my bloody locks won't rust
> 
> ...


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 24, 2006)

umm...my english is bad...

i meant to say duracoat! not air brush...

if it was air brush, the world will fall in 2 days.

come on, i don't believe they will sell duracoat to kids right?

off topic: if the glow pigments were smaller....


----------



## buihia (Oct 28, 2006)

by any chance..any one here selling g2z bezel with lens?

wanna replace the one on my g2..but scared screw up if i ownself replace with the UCL lens..

anyone have black g2z bezel with lens..and wanna let go ..pls let me know..
gum sia ! 

also anyone letting go z2..lemme know ^^


----------



## Miracle (Nov 1, 2006)

hello all!

I did not know there is a thread here from Sg ppl.

Is 'Stupid Idiot' here 2?

anyway I m currently in SG

I only have an L4

but is researching for a throw LED torch now

nice 2 meet u all


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 1, 2006)

who is the "stupid idiot" you refering to?

i go restart comp... don't buy nokia phones ok?

out of 10 times i try to use the nokia pc suite or just connect the phone to transfer data, 9.5 times cannot.

nokia better buck up and trash the pc suite now and come up with something better

anyone buying things from fifthunit? they seems quite nice...


----------



## flashlight (Nov 4, 2006)

Chester, can we please keep things civil here. Kindly remember that this is an international forum & not an sgforum, thanks.


----------



## falconz (Nov 4, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 7, 2006)

bumpy bumpy!

anyone buying(or going to) anything from fifthunit?

the things there seems to be good and the price is good too.

got some nice looking lights there...


----------



## flashlight (Nov 7, 2006)

chesterqw, yup seems to be lots of interesting gadgets & stuff there. Thanks for pointing out that website as I was actually looking for something from there. What are you interested in getting from there?


----------



## kobane (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all, 

got the following to let go.

1) 1x CMG infinity ultra - using 1xAA batt, with all the packaging
2) 1x Longbow micra clickie (olive green) - using 1xCR123 batt, with all the packaging
3) 1x Longbow micra twistie (olive green)- using 1xCR123 batt, with all the packaging
4) 1x LuxIII T-bin drop-in sandwich (for 2xAA maglites)
5) 1x 3W LED GMX torch - using 2xCR123 batts
6) 1x mini mini maglite (silver) (cut down to use 1xAA batt)

best offers secure...

thanx...


----------



## amlim (Nov 8, 2006)

kobane said:


> Hi all,
> 
> got the following to let go.
> 
> ...


 
check your pm.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 8, 2006)

i looked at the picture of this"1W MXDL LED Flashlight" and thought, wow nice...

but then, who knows what kind of LED IS IN THERE...
but if luxeon I= fun! and mod!!!


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 9, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> i looked at the picture of this"1W MXDL LED Flashlight" and thought, wow nice...
> 
> but then, who knows what kind of LED IS IN THERE...
> but if luxeon I= fun! and mod!!!


 
I smashed my MXDL. The led somehow got stuck in the reflector and i can't unscrew it out


----------



## flashlight (Nov 9, 2006)

AtomSphere said:


> I smashed my MXDL. The led somehow got stuck in the reflector and i can't unscrew it out



Another one bites the dust! :laughing:


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 9, 2006)

yea.... Its my reputation .Surprisingly, It (MXDL) can't take much abuse at all. I threw it up in the sky with it lit up and it landed on the concrete, bezel first then darkness falls upon me and my friend. 

L-torch are fun to break too. I found an L-torch that nobody owned in camp and then proceed to smash it. Its really satisfying to break it to many bits and pieces...

oh and BTW, the plastic lense on the MXDL is breakable



flashlight said:


> Another one bites the dust! :laughing:


 
chesterqw i recommend u get fenix flashlights. The tint for the MXDL i got is nice though. Runtime is also good


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 9, 2006)

i have a fenix light the discontinued ye'old L2P 


i saw the mxdl and though it was nice enough... does it use a luxeon LED? or a clone of luxeon?

if yes, it could be modded with coloured luxeons.

BUT, but, but on 2nd though, the luxeon will cost more then the light


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 11, 2006)

I have no idea what light engine is installed. It is rumored to be a clone luxeon.



chesterqw said:


> i have a fenix light the discontinued ye'old L2P
> 
> 
> i saw the mxdl and though it was nice enough... does it use a luxeon LED? or a clone of luxeon?
> ...


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 13, 2006)

maybe if the price of luxeons are lower for distributors or retailers...

the luxeons cost more then the light right now from distributors or retailers and i can't buy directly from lumileds.

any Scape goat helpful flashaholic willing to buy one and mod?


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey do any of you know where to get night vision equipment (eg. NV monoculars, NV binoculars, NV googles) in Singapore? 

Can't seem to find any shops that sell them.


----------



## flashlight (Nov 15, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Hey do any of you know where to get night vision equipment (eg. NV monoculars, NV binoculars, NV googles) in Singapore?
> 
> Can't seem to find any shops that sell them.



Probably 'cos they're restricted to law enforcement & military use only.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 15, 2006)

flashlight is right. With the amount of restrictions in Singapore, it ain't fun. But it keeps singapore safe.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I heard that SPI (the ghostbuster thingy group) has some so I guess its not restricted? An Singaporean ebay seller has one for sale too, so I guess that they're legal... 

No one really knows of any shops?


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 16, 2006)

wa lao... sony handicam lor!


----------



## amlim (Nov 16, 2006)

just buy online from states. hahahahahhaha


----------



## flashlight (Nov 16, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Well I heard that SPI (the ghostbuster thingy group) has some so I guess its not restricted? An Singaporean ebay seller has one for sale too, so I guess that they're legal...
> 
> No one really knows of any shops?



Having some & selling some doesn't mean it's legal... :ironic: Some people have heroin & some people sell heroin but it's not legal..... :banned:






Try Toys'R'Us, I saw NV goggles in their latest catalog for S$19.95 only :laughing: 

Why do you want NV gear anyway huh?


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 16, 2006)

Haha. You guys can be such jokers.  


Want some NV equipment for fun lah. You know, boys and their toys...

Edit: Btw those cheap S$20 Toys R us NV googles are crap I think. I'm looking for Generation I and above.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 16, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Haha. You guys can be such jokers.
> 
> 
> Want some NV equipment for fun lah. You know, boys and their toys...
> ...


 
It will be fun though to play with NV. BTW I thought there is Video Camcorders with NV? Not sure about that though...


----------



## amlim (Nov 17, 2006)

flashlight said:


> Having some & selling some doesn't mean it's legal... :ironic: Some people have heroin & some people sell heroin but it's not legal..... :banned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
those type? i think you better off groping in the dark..:lolsign:


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 18, 2006)

the first sony handicam 

it has the full zero lux function unlike the new ones now, that disable the full zero lux because of the whole x-ray vision thingy.

on a side note, i have the first sony hadicam


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Nov 19, 2006)

Well I've seen the Sony handicam's night vision camera in action actully. Its not too bad but the visibility range is limited.


----------



## GhostReaction (Nov 19, 2006)

Check out the 24 hr shopping mall. I ve ever saw a few at their basment, camera department. Some cost $3200 and i dont know nuts bout NV.


----------



## vinn (Nov 19, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Haha. You guys can be such jokers.
> 
> 
> Want some NV equipment for fun lah. You know, boys and their toys...
> ...


i think theres one up for sales in the B/S/T forum


----------



## Atomlite (Nov 21, 2006)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Hey do any of you know where to get night vision equipment (eg. NV monoculars, NV binoculars, NV googles) in Singapore?
> 
> Can't seem to find any shops that sell them.




I have NV monocular by Famous Trails of California but made in Russia. Bought from oversea a few years ago. Never put to use only for testing out. Wouldn't mind selling if the price is right.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 22, 2006)

*Personal Review of DuraCoat as promised*

I didn't test it on my Q3 because I recently recoated it too... The first attempt in the quoted area isn't applied thickly enough

You see, I accidentally applied it to parts of a wall while air brushing it on my knife. It had been slightly less than 2 weeks since then when i tried to scratch it off with my key. When I attempted to scratch it off, the duracoat still stays on but was cosmatically affected by the scratch(didn't scratch through to expose the wall paint). When i applied roughly the same amount of force on the other parts of the wall(Not duracoatted area with god knows what paint was on it), the paint came off easily and you can see the concrete beneath it. The wall was not prep for duracoat at all so i suspect maybe it might come off at the edges because its not preped. (not sanded down and not degreased)

Cosmatically wise, it will be affected by the scratching but if you are looking to protect your equipment, it will do so!

Also I noted that compairing the scratching on the wall and on the duracoated area, the duracoated zone seems to be very smooth and slippery which might support other user's claim that it might have some form of teflon component/feel to it. (think of it as oil based crayons except harder?)




AtomSphere said:


> my buddy falconz is right! 3 X 123 cell setup is most flexible in rechargable options. Plus you can just upgrade with a cell extender to 4 X 123 cell!
> 
> BTW......
> 
> ...


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 23, 2006)

i think the amount of hardener will make your texture different.


----------



## AtomSphere (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes it will. But I followed the guide for the optimal recommended mix ration.


chesterqw said:


> i think the amount of hardener will make your texture different.


----------



## amlim (Dec 7, 2006)

hmmm.. what happened to all the flasholics in singapore?


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Dec 7, 2006)

Here I am. :wave: 

Roll call? One...



amlim said:


> hmmm.. what happened to all the flasholics in singapore?


----------



## Mitfox (Dec 7, 2006)

amlim said:


> hmmm.. what happened to all the flasholics in singapore?



No. 2 

& going to sleep.


----------



## buihia (Dec 7, 2006)

here here ^^
anyone selling any surefire (esp A2) pls send me a pm..

btw amlim... seems like u on buying spree for whole year round.. haha


----------



## flashlight (Dec 8, 2006)

No.3 reporting. :wave:


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 8, 2006)

no.4 reporting.

i think all busy earning money to buy those new lights coming out...

main culprit is lumapower... everything so nice...


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 8, 2006)

No. 5 reporting for duty, SIR!

I just finished a hell load of presentations the past couple of weeks.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2006)

666 is here...
Haven't bought a flashlight in months 
Haven't modded any in as long too...
But I guess all is well cuz can wait out to see what unfolds with the CREE and any responses from Lumileds


----------



## amlim (Dec 8, 2006)

wah !! all the people give face. post reply to a small fry's (me) posting. many thanks.


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 8, 2006)

I am just waiting for fenix to come out with the L2T replacement with CREEEEeeeee....


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm looking forward to L1T or Jetbeam AA with CREE and multiple brightness/strobe modes. 1AA form factor just nice for me for carrying around, and is still nice to hold with overhand grip whereas CR123a size is more suitable for finger-grip only. 

Whatever it is, the advancements look exciting! Ultimately I hope I can someday afford a 6 x Cree in M6 body by Milkyspit.... think the only problem will be heat!! At 350ma, the light should still be around 600lumens if it's a Q3 bin.. and runtime will prob be at least 2 hours on rechargeables and 3+ hours on primaries. Woohoo! I like it already! 

(throw in multiple brightness and it'll be extra awesome)


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 8, 2006)

Creeeeeee rocks!


I more brightness with less heat and power consumption. Perfect!


----------



## buihia (Dec 10, 2006)

any brothers here into HID?

looking at a microfire warrior 2002R... sibei swee man...damn small size also... 1800 lumens.. and rechargeable..


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 10, 2006)

the Microfire and Boxer 24w both look like damn nice lights for their size; seems like their beamshots are pretty close to AE24w, even though previous models from these brands were disappointing.

I got Brightstar 24w, pretty good for what it is and more than enough for most needs. Kinda "big" though. But definitely will knock the socks off non-flashaholics. Thought of getting the Amondotech Illuminator (35w) just for fun, for more output and throw, although I hardly use my HID (BS only gone thru 1 recharge in about a year!)


----------



## buihia (Dec 10, 2006)

looking at the comparable size (to SF M6) and output and rechargeablility of the microfire 2002r...wonder y still got so many people buying SF M6 ah ? issit purely becoz of the branding nia...

isnt this a total subsitute..altho they in diff class...to the M6?


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 10, 2006)

M6 original purpose I believe is short burst of lotsa light, for room clearing or similar purpose. HID need to warm up, otherwise I think it might replace incan totally if the technology improve for hot strike/restrike. 

HID apparently also has smaller filaments which allow better throw, so overall I think besides the warming-up part, it is superior to incan. 

The M6 in its original form is too expensive for me to consider, but as I said, a 6 x Cree in it would be a nice light as my main handheld


----------



## buihia (Dec 10, 2006)

true..now huh... LED also dare not buy coz of cree and dunno wad south korea teaming up with lumileds for something new too..incan also will feel like going to be outdated real soon... but HID all so bulky... smallest i can find is microfire liao...


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Dec 10, 2006)

buihia said:


> true..now huh... LED also dare not buy coz of cree and dunno wad south korea teaming up with lumileds for something new too..incan also will feel like going to be outdated real soon... but HID all so bulky... smallest i can find is microfire liao...


 
Well you should see the Mag mini-mini HID. It's under 7 inches I believe...


----------



## tlim (Dec 13, 2006)

I got myself a MagHID made by Waterfish. I like it cos it runs on 8xAA rechargeable, using a 10W HID... and it's small than a Mag 2D...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 13, 2006)

Any brothers here know where I can get my hands on a Cree LED and the required reflectors? I am looking for a way to improve the output of my EOS headlamp. Thanks.


----------



## kobane (Dec 13, 2006)

kobane said:


> Hi all,
> 
> got the following to let go.
> 
> ...



2nd run.


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 14, 2006)

led candle, hid bulbs don't have filament.

they have a glowing ball of light!!!


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 14, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> led candle, hid bulbs don't have filament.
> 
> they have a glowing ball of light!!!



Ah yes, no filament, even better for throwing!!!


----------



## snipinglight (Dec 14, 2006)

amlim said:


> hmmm.. what happened to all the flasholics in singapore?



Hi I'm new
Bought a couple of flashlights and modding some too.


----------



## flashlight (Dec 15, 2006)

snipinglight said:


> Hi I'm new
> Bought a couple of flashlights and modding some too.



:wave: Hi snipinglight & welcome!


----------



## amlim (Dec 15, 2006)

snipinglight said:


> Hi I'm new
> Bought a couple of flashlights and modding some too.


 
welcome and say goodbye to your $$$ :lolsign:


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 15, 2006)

amlim said:


> welcome and say goodbye to your $$$ :lolsign:


 

that is so true!:laughing:


----------



## buihia (Dec 26, 2006)

NYOGEL MO Thread (a mini one......hehe)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

LAI LAI LAI ~~~

hi bros..

im ordering NyoGel 760G 25GM Tube $10.99 from lighthound... for my SF torches...

i emailed them as the shipping charges was shown 10 bucks as opposed to the old 2 bucks.. 

thier reply was...

There is no way to charge the small GPM rate in the new system. The shipping charge will be $7, we will refund the difference of $3.50. We can get 3 in the package for the same shipping charge.

so another bros want the other 2 tubes of nyogel.. this is the Medium sized one... 25 mg..can use very long... den we can share the shipping... for collection we can meet around west side...


pls reply to this thread if interested...


 [size=-1]
[/size]


----------



## snipinglight (Dec 27, 2006)

Buihia PM me regarding the grease I'm keen.


----------



## chesterqw (Dec 27, 2006)

eh, flashaholic in singapore who use starhub broadband, you all find the internet slower on 27 dec 2006?


----------



## flashlight (Dec 27, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> eh, flashaholic in singapore who use starhub broadband, you all find the internet slower on 27 dec 2006?




Yesh! Think it might be related to the earthquake in Taiwan that damaged Singtel's undersea cable. :shrug:


----------



## tlim (Dec 27, 2006)

Buihia, am interested. Let me know...


----------



## snipinglight (Dec 28, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> eh, flashaholic in singapore who use starhub broadband, you all find the internet slower on 27 dec 2006?


 
No leh not significantly slowly.


----------



## buihia (Dec 29, 2006)

updates..

can get 6 of the 25 gram tubes or 15 of the 10 gram tubes in a small GPM envelope

anyone else interested?

p.s im having internet problem at home due to the taiwan cables blah blah blah... so quite diff to liase here..
singnet broadband sux man..starhub got free upgrade..


----------



## snipinglight (Dec 29, 2006)

Cree XR-E 7090

Who is keen in ordering some for modding?http://www.cutter.com.au/search.php?nobox=&scat=&stext=cree&stype=&sprice=&pg=2 Or the new Seoul Z ledhttp://seoulsemicon.co.kr/_homepage/home_kor/product/product_P4.asp?topCODE=2&midCODE=4


----------



## alvdll (Dec 31, 2006)

hi, anyone noticed that SHeares has increased their 6x Enegizer CR123A? Form $18.00 to $21.00


----------



## alvdll (Dec 31, 2006)

hi, anyone noticed that Sheares has increased their 6x Enegizer CR123A? Form $18.00 to $21.00


----------



## alvdll (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## amlim (Dec 31, 2006)

alvdll said:


> hi, anyone noticed that Sheares has increased their 6x Enegizer CR123A? Form $18.00 to $21.00


 
i think eastgear still selling sanyo cr123 @ SGD3 each. Can also ask CEJ aka Cateye (on hardwarezone forums) what he is charging for his panasonic cr123 batts.


----------



## snipinglight (Jan 1, 2007)

buihia said:


> updates..
> 
> can get 6 of the 25 gram tubes or 15 of the 10 gram tubes in a small GPM envelope
> 
> ...


 
No news regarding the grease?


----------



## snipinglight (Jan 1, 2007)

buihia said:


> updates..
> 
> can get 6 of the 25 gram tubes or 15 of the 10 gram tubes in a small GPM envelope
> 
> ...


 
No news regarding the grease?


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone aiming the new Jetbeam CLE Cree AA? Seems like it'll be about US$29 + $7 shipping from the site. But not sure if we can GB or find some Chinese website and get it for around US$21 + shipping. Or maybe can organise a GB and ask if can have a betta price n combined shipping.

How about Fenix L1D and L0D CE? Is CEJ bringing in?

I prefer Jetbeam's HAIII but its a twisty and so I think the L1D CE will be the perfect AA EDC for me. But most probably these would be ard S$70-80, whereas if we can get the Jetbeam cheap, it's only like S$35-55. 

Sekali buy liao got Jetbeam MKIII Cree with clickie. Maybe should wait. Haha....


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 2, 2007)

jetbeam cree!?maybe going to buy one rofl.


----------



## CEJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Sg local group buy for JETBeam "CLE" @ USD22 (~ S$34) for Sg CPFers
Anyone?

Note : JETBeam C-LE comes with 1x hand-strap, 1 extra o-ring & no belt-holster

All other JETBeam-Cree will be also available before end of Jan


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 3, 2007)

the jetbeam CLE is powered by 1aa?2aa?1cr123?1aaa?2aaa?c?d?

and...
this thread worthless without pictures...


----------



## Mitfox (Jan 3, 2007)

From here.. 



LEDcandle said:


> Anyone aiming the new Jetbeam CLE Cree AA? Seems like it'll be about US$29 + $7 shipping from the site. But not sure if we can GB or find some Chinese website and get it for around US$21 + shipping. Or maybe can organise a GB and ask if can have a betta price n combined shipping.
> 
> How about Fenix L1D and L0D CE? Is CEJ bringing in?
> 
> ...




It seems like the light use 1 x AA batt.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 3, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> the jetbeam CLE is powered by 1aa?2aa?1cr123?1aaa?2aaa?c?d?
> 
> and...
> this thread worthless without pictures...



From Emilion's Workbench -

JET C-LE
[JET_CLE] $29.00 









Model: C-LE 
LED: CREE 7,090 XR-E P4 
Max brightness: 80 lumens 
Reflector: Aluminum Reflector 
Lens: Sapphire crystal w/ internal AR coating
Material: T6061 aluminum alloy 
Coating: Military Type HA-III 
Power source: AA cells : 1.0-1.5V 
Electric circuit function: The bright - low bright - high bright - Blink (10Hz)- SOS 
bright:Approximately 40 lumens, (7 hours)
low bright:Approximately 20 lumens, (30 hours)
high bright:Approximately 80 lumens (2 hours)

Switch: Twisty
Waterproofing : 10 meters 
Diameter : Head 19.5mm, Tail 17mm, length 85mm 
Weight: 32 grams (do not contain battery)

CEJ is offering a great price! :thumbsup:


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, newbie here. Nice to see some Singaporeans in this site. Hope to learn more from all of you SIFUs.

Cheers 

Sean


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 3, 2007)

CEJ = Cateye?


Agree. Very good price.

regards

Sean


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 3, 2007)

amlim said:


> i think eastgear still selling sanyo cr123 @ SGD3 each. Can also ask CEJ aka Cateye (on hardwarezone forums) what he is charging for his panasonic cr123 batts.


 
Cateye's sanyo definitely cheaper. Just bought 10 from him a week ago. Can email him to ask whether any left.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## GhostReaction (Jan 3, 2007)

Any asian made light would be best to get it via CEJ. He offer very good price.

Jay any more news about those Ti Jets with cree?
reserve one AAA version and also one AA version for me. :nana:


----------



## CEJ (Jan 3, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Any asian made light would be best to get it via CEJ. He offer very good price.
> 
> Jay any more news about those Ti Jets with cree?
> reserve one AAA version and also one AA version for me. :nana:



Ti-AAA Cree... commming


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 3, 2007)

holy cat!

how do i order from you?

seems like a good way to use my ang bao money(last years )

of course, i cannot use credit card...my father will confirm know i bought another light...


----------



## amlim (Jan 4, 2007)

KoiSG said:


> Hi, newbie here. Nice to see some Singaporeans in this site. Hope to learn more from all of you SIFUs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sean


 

hello and welcome.

you are a koi fan too?


----------



## amlim (Jan 4, 2007)

CEJ said:


> Ti-AAA Cree... commming


 
what other jetbeam cree lights coming ?


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 4, 2007)

amlim said:


> hello and welcome.
> 
> you are a koi fan too?


 
Just like to look at them but don't own any.

Are wolf eyes light good? Any where to get them in Singapore? Jay carries them?

Sean


----------



## amlim (Jan 5, 2007)

KoiSG said:


> Just like to look at them but don't own any.
> 
> Are wolf eyes light good? Any where to get them in Singapore? Jay carries them?
> 
> Sean




sorry. i have no idea. maybe the rest of the bros can help you with your question. you can also search wolf eyes on CPF. there should be plenty of threads on it.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 5, 2007)

Not sure but Sheares Marketing at Beach Road might have Wolf Eyes IIRC? :thinking:


----------



## falconz (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah I got a couple of the wolfeyes lights. Wun win any prizes for looks but just as tough and practical/functional as any SureFire. And you can get them at a fraction of the cost too!


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 6, 2007)

so...how do i order for my jetbeam AA cree?

heck, it has a cree and has multiply modes and only run on 1 aa battery!!

i want one!! how do i order plewze!


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 6, 2007)

the more I read up on the wolf eyes the more I want them. Maybe will grab 1 9dx and a 6tx.


Sean


----------



## falconz (Jan 6, 2007)

Too bad you missed the 9DX sale just a couple of months back...the entire torch cost less then a sure fire clickie tailcap!
And be sure to register your name with [email protected] for the best discount for WE lights.


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 6, 2007)

falconz said:


> Too bad you missed the 9DX sale just a couple of months back...the entire torch cost less then a sure fire clickie tailcap!
> And be sure to register your name with [email protected] for the best discount for WE lights.


 
Thanks falconz, already done that. Too bad about the 9DX sale, but back then I wasn't into flashlights.

cheers
Sean


----------



## amlim (Jan 6, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> so...how do i order for my jetbeam AA cree?
> 
> heck, it has a cree and has multiply modes and only run on 1 aa battery!!
> 
> i want one!! how do i order plewze!


 
contact CEJ aka Cateye (on hardwarezone forums). who else buying? :naughty:


----------



## makesomenoise (Jan 6, 2007)

I AM very interested too.
hAVE contacted jay and he ll be bringing some back at the end of the month.
waiting w bated breath!


----------



## chesterqw (Jan 7, 2007)

lucky i have an acc on hardwarezone too  will contact...

will he make a thread on them there too?


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 7, 2007)

He told me over-demand and might be lack of supply. He will know later when he gets the stock (maybe he can squeeze out more from Jetbeam). I ordered 2 from x2x3x2 but had to cancel then later my friend wanted, then I wanna order oso now might not be able to get. Sell like hotcakes! Haha...

Personally, I look forward to the new range.... clickies preferably!!!


----------



## All_abt_alex (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi there... am new here... well... at least this nick. 

Happened to bumped into here a couple of years back using Cyberkinetic as my nick... lost the account already.. can't even remember what's the email i used to register.. haha... Still remember that's the time when ARC LSHs were the norms.. haha... 2003? 

Not really a collector... I have a Arc AAA(in my bag all the time) and LSH-ST(which.. haha.. i just found when I spring clean my room recently.. hehe). Also got an Infinity Ultra G(from Countycomm.com, the one made for US mil) which is permanently in my SBO for reservist.. haha... yep, that's all. 

Somehow started checking out flashlights again last yr when i tot of getting one for my June trip to Mt K. hehe... 

And now it seems I'm sucked in again... lol... meeting CEJ tomorrow... oh shucks.. wonder how much it's gonna burn my wallet for this second stint.. hahaha

Cheers.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 9, 2007)

:wave: Welcome back A_a_a & hang on tight to your wallet!  LSH-ST? Waddat? :shrug: Say hi to Jay for me.


----------



## All_abt_alex (Jan 10, 2007)

I succumbed to the temptation lar... what's new... haha

Owner of a brand new Fenix P1D-CE and .... i dun believe it.. haha.. an Incan.(i can't remember the brand/model at the moment... it's at home right now) one heck of a eye-blinding freak! haha

Oh yeah.. got one pretty neat bike holder for the P1D as well.... the strobe mode is just perfect for bike ride at nite.. 

Ok, to make myself feel better... these are my belated X'mas gifts for 2006. hahaha

The LSH is Arc's 1w flashlight running on 1 CR123 batt... i got it during the last time when i was here. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_Flashlight

I wonder what's next? hehe... HID? lol...

Cheers


flashlight said:


> :wave: Welcome back A_a_a & hang on tight to your wallet!  LSH-ST? Waddat? :shrug: Say hi to Jay for me.


----------



## Mitfox (Jan 16, 2007)

Yo SG peeps..:grouphug:
I'm wondering if you guys carry folders, neck knifes or other sharp objects in your pockets, bags or where ever when you go out. Whatever it is for, self-defense :whoopin:, work :touche: or any other things.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 16, 2007)

Mitfox said:


> Yo SG peeps..:grouphug:
> I'm wondering if you guys carry folders, neck knifes or other sharp objects in your pockets, bags or where ever when you go out. Whatever it is for, self-defense :whoopin:, work :touche: or any other things.




why do you want to know? :huh:


----------



## GhostReaction (Jan 16, 2007)

I carry 3: left, right, center.


----------



## Mitfox (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Calling CF'ers in Singapore... Part 3*

As a flashlight enthusiast, I carry a few flashlights in my bag. I was wondering if one is a knife person, will he carry a few with him, in SG that is.

Disclaimer:
Seems like this question kinda sensitive as we ain't allow to carry weapons with us in SG.  Please don't reply if you feel uncomfortable with the question posed as I'm unable to guarantee your safety if the police trace your IP and come knocking at your door.


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 17, 2007)

Mitfox said:


> Yo SG peeps..:grouphug:
> I'm wondering if you guys carry folders, neck knifes or other sharp objects in your pockets, bags or where ever when you go out. Whatever it is for, self-defense :whoopin:, work :touche: or any other things.


 
Had carried a CRKT Mirage Grey Ghost almost daily for about 4-5 years. Kept it in the front coin pocket of my pants. Mostly used for chores like opening boxes, cutting rafia strings etc.. Now only carry a leatherman S4 as its a multi tool thus less threathening and easier to explain to the authorities.

I never believe in using a knife as a self defence tool as 
a) you would need a lot of training to use a knife properly in defence 
b) you can get into trouble even by flashing your knife 
c) there are better non lethal defensive tools around like helmets, chairs etc. 
d) Having a knife on you and using it makes it harder to proof your innocence should you unintentionally kill someone in self defence

Cheers
Sean


----------



## Mitfox (Jan 17, 2007)

Good points mentioned Sean. I think I should leave my Atwood booger at home from 2day onwards. 
IMO, if one ever felt threatened, flashing a weapon might helps alittle. :laughing:
I haven't had the need to do that and I think the toughest situation the booger faced was to open a couple of letters.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 17, 2007)

FYI

From CORROSIVE AND EXPLOSIVE SUBSTANCES AND OFFENSIVE WEAPONS ACT (CHAPTER 65)
"offensive weapon" includes any instrument which if used as a weapon of offence is likely to cause hurt;

(_An umbrella used in the wrong way would qualify too._)

"scheduled weapon" means any offensive weapon specified in the Second Schedule.

SCHEDULED WEAPONS

1. Any knife, sometimes known as a flick knife, which has a blade which opens automatically by hand pressure applied to a button, spring or other device in or attached to the handle of the knife. 

_(My tiny Benchmite Auto with 2in blade would fall in this category)_

2. Any knife, sometimes known as a gravity knife, which has a blade which is released from the handle or sheath thereof by the force of gravity or the application of centrifugal force and which, when released, is locked in place by means of a button, spring, lever or other device.

_(Seems like most folding knives would fall into this category except maybe the Spyderco UK Penknife for eg.)_

3. Any whip manufactured from bicycle or motor cycle chains or from any similar kind of chainwork.

4. All kinds of knuckledusters.

5. Any blade or other instrument attached to or forming part of a bicycle pump, metal-pipe or stick, and concealed therein, which is capable of being used for cutting or stabbing.

6. Any sword, machete or parang, axe, sickle, bearing scraper, spear, bayonet, iron rod, and the nancha-ku (segments of wood or metal joined by a chain, leather strap or cord).

Offences relating to scheduled weapons.
7. —(1) Any person who, otherwise than for a lawful purpose —

(a) carries or has in his possession or under his control;

(b) manufactures, sells or hires or offers or exposes for sale or hire; or

(c) lends or gives to any other person,

any scheduled weapon shall be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 5 years and shall also be punished with caning with not less than 6 strokes, and in the case of a second or subsequent offence to imprisonment for a term of not less than 2 years and not more than 8 years and shall also be punished with caning with not less than 6 strokes. 

(2) In any prosecution for an offence under subsection (1), the onus of proving the existence of a lawful purpose shall be upon the accused. 

(3) An offence under subsection (1) shall be deemed to be a seizable and non-bailable offence. 

PUNISHMENT
Offences relating to scheduled weapons.
7. —(1) Any person who, otherwise than for a lawful purpose —

(a) carries or has in his possession or under his control;

(b) manufactures, sells or hires or offers or exposes for sale or hire; or

(c) lends or gives to any other person,

any scheduled weapon shall be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 5 years and shall also be punished with caning with not less than 6 strokes, and in the case of a second or subsequent offence to imprisonment for a term of not less than 2 years and not more than 8 years and shall also be punished with caning with not less than 6 strokes. 

(2) In any prosecution for an offence under subsection (1), the onus of proving the existence of a lawful purpose shall be upon the accused. 

(3) An offence under subsection (1) shall be deemed to be a seizable and non-bailable offence. 

Carrying offensive weapons in public places.
6. —(1) Any person who in any public road or place carries or has in his possession or under his control any offensive weapon otherwise than with lawful authority or for a lawful purpose shall be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 years and shall also be punished with caning with not less than 6 strokes. 

(2) In any prosecution for an offence under subsection (1), the onus of proving the existence of a lawful purpose shall lie upon the accused. 

(3) A weapon shall be presumed to be carried with lawful authority if it is carried —

(a) by a member of the Singapore Armed Forces or of the Singapore Police Force or of any visiting force lawfully present in Singapore under the provisions of any law relating to visiting forces; or

(b) by any person as part of his official or ceremonial dress on any official or ceremonial occasion.

(4) An offence under subsection (1) shall be deemed to be a seizable and non-bailable offence.

CARRYING WEAPON IN A PUBLIC OR PROCLAIMED AREA
Carrying, etc., offensive weapons, explosive, corrosive or inflammable substances in a proclaimed area.
24. —(1) Any person who in any public place in any proclaimed area carries or has in his possession or under his control any offensive weapon or any explosive, corrosive or inflammable substance shall, unless that person proves that he carried the weapon, article or substance or had it in his possession or under his control solely for some lawful purpose, be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 5 years and shall be liable to caning. 

(2) Any person who in any place in a proclaimed area, other than a public place, has in his possession or under his control any offensive weapon or any explosive, corrosive or inflammable substance in circumstances which raise a reasonable presumption that the weapon or substance is intended to be used for a purpose prejudicial to the maintenance or restoration of public order shall, unless he proves that he had that weapon or substance in his possession solely for a lawful purpose, be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 years and to caning.

KEEPING WEAPON IN OR ON PREMISES
Presumption.
25. —(1) Where any offensive weapon or any explosive, corrosive or inflammable substance is found in or on any premises the occupier of the premises shall be deemed to be in possession of the weapon or substance unless he proves that some other person was in possession thereof or that he had no knowledge or reasonable means of knowledge that the weapon or substance was in or on the premises, and that he had taken all reasonable precautions against such weapon or substance being kept in or on the premises. 

(2) In any prosecution under section 24 (2) it shall be presumed until the contrary is proved that any weapon or substance was intended to be used for a purpose prejudicial to the maintenance or restoration of public order if —

(a) the number of weapons or the quantity of the substance found exceeded the quantity reasonably required to be kept by the accused for ordinary use and consumption in his household or establishment and (in the case of a person carrying on business) exceeded the quantity reasonably required to be kept in the ordinary course of such business;

(b) the weapons or substance were kept concealed or in a place other than that in which they might reasonably be expected to be kept for domestic or, in the case of a person carrying on business, for business purposes; or

(c) the substances were kept in containers other than containers of a kind in which such substances are ordinarily kept for domestic or, in the case of a person carrying on business, for business purposes.

Using a corrosive or explosive substance or offensive weapon.
4. Any person who unlawfully and maliciously uses or attempts to use any corrosive substance or offensive weapon for the purpose of causing hurt or causes or attempts to cause by any explosive substance an explosion of a nature likely to cause hurt, shall, whether any hurt has actually been caused or not, be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for life and shall also be punished with caning with not less than 6 strokes.

Consorting with persons carrying offensive weapons in public places.
8. —(1) Any person who consorts with, or is found in the company of, another person who is carrying or has in his possession or under his control any offensive weapon in contravention of section 6, in circumstances which raise a reasonable presumption that he knew that that other person was carrying or had in his possession or under his control any such weapon shall, unless he shall prove that he had reasonable grounds for believing that that other person was carrying or had in his possession or under his control any such weapon for a lawful purpose, be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to the like punishment as that other person with whom he was consorting or in whose company he was found. 

(2) An offence under this section shall be deemed to be a seizable and non-bailable offence.

Using offensive weapons, explosive, corrosive or inflammable substances.
22. Any person who in any proclaimed area unlawfully and maliciously uses any offensive weapon or causes by any explosive substance an explosion of a nature likely to endanger life or cause serious injury to the person or to property or uses any corrosive or inflammable substance in a manner likely to endanger life or cause serious injury to the person or to property shall, whether any injury to person or property has actually been caused or not, be guilty of an offence and shall be liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 10 years and shall also be liable to caning.

Powers of search.
15. —(1) In any proclaimed area any police officer may, without warrant and with or without assistance —

(a) stop and search any person or vehicle found in any public road or place; and

(b) if such police officer is of or above the rank of sergeant —

(i) stop and search any person or vehicle, whether in a public place or not;

(ii) enter and search any premises;

(iii) board and search any vessel, vehicle or aircraft not being, or having the status of, a naval, military or air force vessel, vehicle or aircraft,

with a view to ascertaining whether that person, vehicle, vessel or aircraft is carrying, or those premises contain, any offensive weapon or subversive document or any article or material or accumulation thereof capable of being used for causing injury to the person or to property, or if he has reasonable grounds for believing that any evidence of the commission of an offence is likely to be found on that person or premises or in any such vessel, vehicle or aircraft and may seize any such weapon, document, article or material if he has reasonable grounds for believing that it is intended or likely to be so used and any such evidence so found and any vessel, vehicle or aircraft in which such weapon, document, article, material or evidence is found: 

Provided that any police officer may exercise the powers conferred by paragraph (b) on a police officer of or above the rank of sergeant if he has reasonable grounds for believing that by reason of the delay which would be caused by referring the matter to an officer of or above the rank of sergeant any evidence liable to seizure under the provisions of that paragraph is likely to be removed from the person, premises, vessel, vehicle or aircraft in which the evidence is believed to be. 

(2) No woman shall be searched under this section except by a woman.

Having said all that, I usually carry 3-4 sharp edged implements on me (a Leatherman e307x multi-tool; a Boker Gamma Ceramic B-88, a Leatherman Squirt S4 & sometimes a HAK) but all for lawful purposes of course.


----------



## Mitfox (Jan 17, 2007)

:lolsign:


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 17, 2007)

flashlight,

is that actually in the singapore laws? Intresting because we were socially educated about the law but not academically thought about the legal aspects of it.

Good info!
Atomically Spherical =)


----------



## R_L (Jan 17, 2007)

hi AtomSphere, jus a fellow singaporean here.
yup, dat's in the singapore laws.
just wondering, wat did you mean by "socially educated about the law but not academically"?
i don't think Flashlight went to law school. but i can be wrong. 
our law can actually be found on the net.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 18, 2007)

AtomSphere said:


> flashlight,
> 
> is that actually in the singapore laws? Intresting because we were socially educated about the law but not academically thought about the legal aspects of it.
> 
> ...




Hi Marc,

Of course it's from Singapore Law :huh2: Do you think I would quote from Canadian law.  Source is Singapore Statutes online. Do you know where the laws there stand on carrying knives? I believe they are pretty strict too since most of it is still based on British law if I'm not wrong.

I learnt basic law focused mainly on the Penal Code & Criminal Procedure Code in my previous work but have forgotten most of it already.  

I think you need to go back to school too to be 'thought' some more 'intresting' stuff like spelling! :lolsign:


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to same "law school" as flashlight...haha..

Forgot most of the stuff except Section 32, 403, 374 .... and that I wasn't a flashaholic back then.. DAMN!!!


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 18, 2007)

You guys SCs, Perms or contracts? Did alot of Penal Code and CPCs also, still have the Singapore Statues with my name embossed onto the cover.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 18, 2007)

Koi, 
Me former Reg... 
You also from 'law school'? heheh


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 18, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Koi,
> Me former Reg...
> You also from 'law school'? heheh


 
Khaki lang. Resigned in 2000, now PNSmen (another 6 cycle to go). Job 39/94 when in 'law school'.:naughty:


----------



## mikalex (Jan 18, 2007)

Big Hi to my fellow Singapore CPFers,

Since I'm the new kid on the block I just thought I'd say hi and askthe question that has been burning inside me for the last few months of reading about flashlights.

Are there any shops in Singapore that sell a good range of flashlights or do we have to use online distributors?

I have found the pelican range all over the place and Mustafa's is selling what looks like a rebadged Nuwai 2AA but not much else.

It seems strange that I have to buy Good Chinese flashlights from American distributors.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi mikalex, Sheares Marketing a Beach Rd sells Surefire and other lights, but they are relatively expensive. With some discounts, they are close to msrp of the lights.

Other diving shops around also carry Princeton Tec and stuff. 

But nothing beats the variety and good bargains online. CPF itself is a great place to get all kinds of lights! And a good deal of dealers are here offering their wares. Look for local bro "CEJ" who carries Fenix and also other brands of high-end Chinese lights. Good price for local bros. 

Hold on to your wallet!


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 18, 2007)

LEDcandle said:


> Hi mikalex, Sheares Marketing a Beach Rd sells Surefire and other lights, but they are relatively expensive. With some discounts, they are close to msrp of the lights.
> 
> Other diving shops around also carry Princeton Tec and stuff.
> 
> ...


 
:lolsign: I second that, CEJ or CATEYE can also be found in HardWareZone. Get Lithiums from him as he can offer good prices for them.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 18, 2007)

KoiSG said:


> You guys SCs, Perms or contracts? Did alot of Penal Code and CPCs also, still have the Singapore Statues with my name embossed onto the cover.



I pension long time ago :laughing: ... but still very on. 

Yeah, CEJ aka CATEye aka Jay is the man to look for if you need affordable & decent quality lights in Singapore (JB & some say Batam too!) :lolsign:


----------



## Xenon (Jan 18, 2007)

Anyone in Sg wants to sell off their magcharger? Any condition will do. PM me if you have one for sale. Thanks


----------



## mikalex (Jan 19, 2007)

wow, very fast info. This forum must be the most active I have ever been on. Thanks guys.

CEJ, look out! I'll be tracking you down as soon as the L1D CE comes out!


----------



## amlim (Jan 20, 2007)

wow !! looks like we got a few ex-leo among our singapore flashaholics. why did you all leave the job? (if convenient to share). thanks.


----------



## flashlight (Jan 20, 2007)

amlim said:


> wow !! looks like we got a few ex-leo among our singapore flashaholics. why did you all leave the job? (if convenient to share). thanks.



If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## amlim (Jan 21, 2007)

flashlight said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you.


 
oh man, i am dead meat..............:naughty: :rock:


----------



## AtomSphere (Jan 24, 2007)

HI,
Sorry that i forgotten to mention that i can spit very powderful england  

Anyway i was just a _little_ suprised at some of the details in the Code. (yes! i never seen the singapore criminal bible before!). And what i meant by "socially educated about law" is that most people know about law in the newspapers and through hearsay in singapore.(through parents etc.). But quite a large number (i am guessing) of people have never seen the actual details in the code (i am that fool:laughing: ) or taught about the code in school.

Most civilians (if my theory is still right) do not know _exactly_ what acts is an offence (lets say u didn't know that if you seen your buddy in possession of drugs, you have to report itor else its an offence) but know generally to keep out of that general offence (do not deal with drugs or anything related at all).

Peace 



R_L said:


> hi AtomSphere, jus a fellow singaporean here.
> yup, dat's in the singapore laws.
> just wondering, wat did you mean by "socially educated about the law but not academically"?
> i don't think Flashlight went to law school. but i can be wrong.
> our law can actually be found on the net.


 
Oddly, I think my england is getting worst in canada. (note to self: never go to forums when sleepy):laughing: 

Here the knife laws a bit weird. Police say "NO" unless for fishing, work etc. Some people say "YES". Can the officer just anyhow search you, "NO".

The Criminal Code (holy bible for LEO?) says:

Carrying concealed weapon



*90. *(1) Every person commits an offence who carries a 

weapon

, a prohibited device or any prohibited ammunition 

concealed

, unless the person is authorized under the _Firearms Act_ to carry it 

concealed. 


Punishment

(2) Every person who commits an offence under subsection (1) 
(a) is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years; or


(b) is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.

R.S., 1985, c. C-46, s. 90; 1991, c. 28, s. 6, c. 40, ss. 4, 35; 1994, c. 44, s. 6; 1995, c. 39, s. 139.




The definition for weapon also includes knives but knives used for peaceful purpose are acepted.


flashlight said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> Of course it's from Singapore Law :huh2: Do you think I would quote from Canadian law.  Source is Singapore Statutes online. Do you know where the laws there stand on carrying knives? I believe they are pretty strict too since most of it is still based on British law if I'm not wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## KoiSG (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats why I switched to an S4 from my old Grey Ghost. Easier to justify carrying then the folder.


----------



## roadie (Jan 31, 2007)

:mecry:


----------



## AtomSphere (Feb 4, 2007)

I am getting the L2D XE from www.fenix-store.com ...... Finally! We are lucky enough to see the next evolution of LEDs! I will definately buy this and sell my L2T. As I told falcon before, "I'll never buy another light till there is a big technological improvement in lighting equipments". And now is the time to buy a cheap, yet good light from fenix.

I don't want surefires liao.(can buy many good fenix with that price) Unless something really cool, stylish, practical, tough and still a reasonable price range.

How bout you all? What kind of new cravings or aims you got since cree came out?


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 4, 2007)

I put a Cree into my Osram Lantern and its great. Put one in a cheapo light too and its pretty all right, though with my poor soldering skills, I couldn't completely cup the reflector over the LED because the wires were in the way. Beam is still ok from 1foot and further though. 

But my most extravagant is an upcoming custom mod... Could have used Maglite for a host, but I went all the way to use a SF M6. That's a base cost of $350 liaoz. Plus the modding cost of $400+.... It's gonna be my most expensive light of all!  (USD$ by the way....)

As for production lights, I'm probably going to retire my Jetbeam MkI and go for the MkIIx or preferably Liteflux LF5 and LF2 for my EDC. 

Plus upgrade my Gladius and I should be set for quite awhile till there's a bigger leap in technology. Maybe only buy a Cree headlamp in the meantime.


----------



## AtomSphere (Feb 4, 2007)

Wonder what will be the complete end product of your modded M6 be like

Super long runtimes? cut the reflector up so u can squeeze 3 crees inside?

hmmm....


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 4, 2007)

Actually more like 7  

It was sent to Milky... actually he has already done such M6 mods, just that so far they are using Lux Is, IIIs and his personal one using Cree P3s (M539 he calls it, roughly 539 lumens at 350ma drive) 

Mine will be 7 Seoul U-bins, and is the M631. Estimated 2 hrs runtime on 17650s, and maybe 2.6 hrs on primaries using the original batt magazine. 

I asked for multilevel driver but not available yet so it will be single output first  Might send for upgrade next time if I am 'itchy' again... but come to think of it, when I pull out that light, it usually means I want lotsa light. I will definitely carry a smaller light for my normal use. 

But multilevel is not only for lower levels... it can have 'turbo' mode too..700ma to 1A would be nice for wowing...haha... and I think a strobe mode for a light of this 'intensity' can really be used defensively! 

But oh well, I'll look forward to that next time... can't be too unhappy with it as it sounds already!

And yeah, will have 'spare parts' from the original M6... 2 LAs, the orig batt magazine (MB-20; SF lists for US$90!) and the reflector (hope its not cut up). I think can recover a bit from there for the M6 cost. Or maybe the reflector can be used in some other light (not mag though, can't fit)....


----------



## falconz (Feb 4, 2007)

AtomSphere said:


> As I told falcon before, "I'll never buy another light till there is a big technological improvement in lighting equipments". And now is the time to buy a cheap, yet good light from fenix.



Yes, I can already hear the breaths of relief coming from your older torches already. "Now master Marc got a new one to torture... maybe he will forget about us?" Heh....

Just replaced my Lux III U bin with a SSC in my ancient Longbow Micra with McCapsule/Wiz2 937 board. And still awaiting the tower module from AW for the M6. Good Kit to drain the CR123s more thoroughly when they no longer can power up the MN lamps.


----------



## AtomSphere (Feb 4, 2007)

You sound like one happy, excited child 

U using U-bins? U-bins is luxeon LEDs right? why not go Cree?





LEDcandle said:


> Actually more like 7
> 
> It was sent to Milky... actually he has already done such M6 mods, just that so far they are using Lux Is, IIIs and his personal one using Cree P3s (M539 he calls it, roughly 539 lumens at 350ma drive)
> 
> ...


 
The M6 Tower module is a regulating unit? Have to mod or is it some kindda drop-in thingy?



falconz said:


> Yes, I can already hear the breaths of relief coming from your older torches already. "Now master Marc got a new one to torture... maybe he will forget about us?" Heh....
> 
> Just replaced my Lux III U bin with a SSC in my ancient Longbow Micra with McCapsule/Wiz2 937 board. And still awaiting the tower module from AW for the M6. Good Kit to drain the CR123s more thoroughly when they no longer can power up the MN lamps.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 4, 2007)

AtomSphere said:


> You sound like one happy, excited child
> 
> U using U-bins? U-bins is luxeon LEDs right? why not go Cree?



haha... I am!! It's Seoul U-bins P4....  I'll prob post up some review or another when it comes and I find a decent camera.... cheerios!!


----------



## falconz (Feb 4, 2007)

AtomSphere said:


> The M6 Tower module is a regulating unit? Have to mod or is it some kindda drop-in thingy?




Nope it is just an aluminium assembly. A downboy 1000 is on the way from the shoppe just for it! After that, lotsa soldering to do!!


----------



## kobane (Feb 8, 2007)

can i know where can get leatherman at good prices in singapore?

can compare models there b4 deciding which to get?


----------



## roadie (Feb 8, 2007)

kobane - goto sheares ......


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 9, 2007)

I cant wait to see a fire breathing M6 

Even just a single Seoul P4 on 1 pcs CR123 could par with a X bin 5watt.
Did you say 7pcs? :wow: 




LEDcandle said:


> haha... I am!! It's Seoul U-bins P4....  I'll prob post up some review or another when it comes and I find a decent camera.... cheerios!!


----------



## Xenon (Feb 12, 2007)

Anybody got spare WA1185 bulbs to sell me? Thanks,


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 13, 2007)

anyone knows where got sell pr halogen or xenon bulb which runs on four cells in singapore?

those stupid DIY's shops i visited are not selling them.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys, gregw from Hong Kong will be in Singapore from 13 Feb to 27 Feb (he'll be going up to KL for about 4 days from 20 - 23 Feb) so if anyone to meet up with him while he's here let me know & we'll see if something can be arranged.


----------



## Andromeda (Feb 15, 2007)

Off track a bit. Thanks. Just to post a request ok. By any chance, if any local flashaholic has a Surefire M3 Bezel to let go, please PM me. Willing to you a good price. PM me to discuss. Thanks.


----------



## amlim (Feb 18, 2007)

anyone interested in the sentry solutions marine tuf-cloth? i am thinking of getting it and it would be a good way to share shipping costs to bring it down. check this link for info on what it used for: http://sentrysolutions.com/Saltwater.shtml


----------



## snipinglight (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone keen in MagLite 2D LED? I'm selling cheap. Its new and has never been opened before, still in its original packaging. Bought on impulse. Selling for S$85, negotiable.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 23, 2007)

snipinglight, singapore got sell magLED in Ds and Cs???

i didn't see any of them...


----------



## snipinglight (Feb 23, 2007)

Have but very expensive, about S$98 for a 2D MAGLITE LED, I am letting go at $85, if you can find anywhere cheaper in Singapore, I will further reduce the price. 



chesterqw said:


> snipinglight, singapore got sell magLED in Ds and Cs???
> 
> i didn't see any of them...


----------



## Xenon (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought the Magled 3D at a much cheaper price. Just tot I'll mention this if there's anyone who wants to buy one here in sg. Its available from 2D to 4D at Mustafa. I won't mention the price here, just go and check it out. They are also selling the drop in modules if you already have the mag.


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 23, 2007)

NVm, withdrawn... think I will Seoul up my mag!!


----------



## snipinglight (Feb 24, 2007)

I have checked the price at Mustafa. I am selling mine at S$70. Anywhere else that is cheaper than S$70, I will further reduce the price. This is a new light in its original tamperproof packing. Drop me a PM



snipinglight said:


> Have but very expensive, about S$98 for a 2D MAGLITE LED, I am letting go at $85, if you can find anywhere cheaper in Singapore, I will further reduce the price.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I'll be meeting up with fellow CPFer gregw from HK on Monday afternoon probably or maybe evening. If anyone of you would like to come have a chat with Greg about flashlights, modding, RC hobby, knives, eating, etc :laughing: PM me your contact number & preferred time & I'll see what can be arranged. Thanks.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 25, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Hey guys, I'll be meeting up with fellow CPFer gregw from HK on Monday afternoon probably or maybe evening. If anyone of you would like to come have a chat with Greg about flashlights, modding, RC hobby, knives, eating, etc :laughing: PM me your contact number & preferred time & I'll see what can be arranged. Thanks.



Meeting time changed to Monday night around 8.30-9.30pm. Location to be ocnfirmed. Will update later.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 25, 2007)

Anybody here in Singapore collects any Strider, Chris Reeve or Scott Cook?

Cyril are you guys gonna bring along loads of lights? I ll confirm again if I could make it.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 25, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Anybody here in Singapore collects any Strider, Chris Reeve or Scott Cook?
> 
> Cyril are you guys gonna bring along loads of lights? I ll confirm again if I could make it.



Strider HAK have lah.  I'll PM you my contact number. Hope you can make it bro!


----------



## flashlight (Feb 26, 2007)

Meeting gregw at Woodlands Causeway Point at 8pm tonight. Anyone want to join us, please SMS or call me at 9649 2913.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 26, 2007)

DANG! I m still in office, rushing. Wont make it.

By the way, for Chris Reeve fans here, you could get his work thru Shears.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 27, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> DANG! I m still in office, rushing. Wont make it.
> 
> By the way, for Chris Reeve fans here, you could get his work thru Shears.



Aw man too bad none of you could make it to see Greg's cool stuff that he brought along! :rock: 

GR, you stationed back here now? Are the CRs in stock (what do they have? how much?) or do you mean ordering through Shears (again how much)?


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 27, 2007)

Stationed back here for the moment, till my next oversea posting I guess. 

Shears can order CR in and the price as quoted by the muscle man with stiff jaw; as cheap or if not lower than retail price.

Tell you what, I ll drop there and try order one now since its close by my office.


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 28, 2007)

I had put my name down for a large Sebenza yesterday. Would need more people to putdown the name before they could order it in.

*According to Shears* price could be 10% cheaper compared tothe retailing price on the website. (around $560sgd for large Sebenza). Price inclusive of customs clearance and other paper work.
So far only 5 names on the order list, they need more order before bringing the knives in. :green:

BTW they will be shifting to somewhere at Slegie Rd.


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm wanting to buy a light from a seller in Singapore, but am wanting to know if I can use an International Postal Money Order in Singapore. I've sent them to Sweden, the UK and I think Thailand, but never Singapore.

Anyone know of any issues with cashing an Internation Postal Money Order in Singapore?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## amlim (Mar 1, 2007)

cratz2 said:


> Hey guys. I'm wanting to buy a light from a seller in Singapore, but am wanting to know if I can use an International Postal Money Order in Singapore. I've sent them to Sweden, the UK and I think Thailand, but never Singapore.
> 
> Anyone know of any issues with cashing an Internation Postal Money Order in Singapore?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 
why don't you ask USPS if the international postal order can be encashed in Singapore? I have the feeling its not but I could be wrong. 

Cheers.


----------



## tacticalstuff (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello all fellow Singaporeans!

Newbie here!


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello tactical stuff!! 
Welcome to CPF!


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 1, 2007)

tacticalstuff said:


> Hello all fellow Singaporeans!
> 
> Newbie here!


 
Welcome to the brighter side of Singapore


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 1, 2007)

amlim said:


> why don't you ask USPS if the international postal order can be encashed in Singapore? I have the feeling its not but I could be wrong.
> 
> Cheers.



I hear ya, but I was hoping to see if someone in Singapore might have any real world experience. Last time I sent one, I think it listed Indonesia as the only country that did not accept them for sure.


----------



## amlim (Mar 1, 2007)

cratz2 said:


> I hear ya, but I was hoping to see if someone in Singapore might have any real world experience. Last time I sent one, I think it listed Indonesia as the only country that did not accept them for sure.


 
this is the singapore post office website.

www.singpost.com.sg

maybe you can email them to see it they encash USPS international money order?


----------



## roadie (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## roadie (Mar 3, 2007)

amlim said:


> anyone interested in the sentry solutions marine tuf-cloth? i am thinking of getting it and it would be a good way to share shipping costs to bring it down. check this link for info on what it used for: http://sentrysolutions.com/Saltwater.shtml


 
actually sheares has the product all this yrs, go see see



but its no god's supper medicine, u know what i mean ??


----------



## Mitfox (Mar 3, 2007)

does Sheares carry Maxpedition products??


----------



## amlim (Mar 3, 2007)

roadie said:


> actually sheares has the product all this yrs, go see see
> 
> 
> 
> but its no god's supper medicine, u know what i mean ??


 
thaks for the tip.


----------



## roadie (Mar 3, 2007)

Mitfox said:


> does Sheares carry Maxpedition products??


 
they carry a different brand but almost same product, my last week visit there, seems that only a few is left, not used to be when abt 2 yrs back when is full stock, might still have the model u wish to find.

oh sunday they open later than usual if u didnt know , abt 1 pm or later .....

happy window shopping .....

cheers


----------



## Mitfox (Mar 3, 2007)

roadie said:


> they carry a different brand but almost same product, my last week visit there, seems that only a few is left, not used to be when abt 2 yrs back when is full stock, might still have the model u wish to find.
> 
> oh sunday they open later than usual if u didnt know , abt 1 pm or later .....
> 
> ...




You're the man!
Thanks pal.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to live in Singapore.
Many good and bad memories there.
Do any of you live near the West Mall area?


----------



## roadie (Mar 4, 2007)

OH oh anyone has success of purchasing a Class 3B laser 'pointer' via the internet, delivered without custom side problem?

i read somewhere .... class 3b lasers needed liscences .... 

jus a thought, anyone???


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Mar 4, 2007)

roadie said:


> OH oh anyone has success of purchasing a Class 3B laser 'pointer' via the internet, delivered without custom side problem?
> 
> i read somewhere .... class 3b lasers needed liscences ....
> 
> jus a thought, anyone???


 
I think its illegal to own class 3B without license. Only seen IIIA's in Singapore so far.


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 4, 2007)

"flashlight" might be more knowledgable in that field, he might be able to advise but my guess is anything other than the typical red laser isn't allowed. I might be wrong


----------



## flashlight (Mar 5, 2007)

What's Class 3B? :shrug: Driving licence ah? :thinking: I only have those cheap $2.50 red lasers....


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Mar 5, 2007)

Haha correct me if I'm wrong, but the class of the laser is determined by its output. eg. Class IIIa green laser is <5mW


----------



## roadie (Mar 5, 2007)

flashlight said:


> What's Class 3B? :shrug: Driving licence ah? :thinking: I only have those cheap $2.50 red lasers....


 
yea sure 

anyway, if free can read more info at www.hsa.gov.sg


----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 7, 2007)

flashlight said:


> What's Class 3B? :shrug: Driving licence ah? :thinking: I only have those cheap $2.50 red lasers....



:lolsign: 

Be aware that some of Cyril flashlight collections are more dangerous than 
those 3000Kw IR+UV+etc.etc. lightsaber


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 7, 2007)

BTW, I heard some one fell off the bed and it shook the whole of singapore. Everyone still alive there?


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 7, 2007)

I experienced it in office.. quite disorienting!! can't imagine a real disaster....
The news is greatly exaggerated though 
Condolences to the Indonesian side who had the worst of it.


----------



## roadie (Mar 8, 2007)

i was watching TV when the 2 shakeup occur, i thought i was jus dizzy, watching too many TV programmes ....

But hor, from the location of the current earthquake, then if u trace back to yearly earthquakes at the same big island ..... back to the tsunami on the boxing day years back, i think that is a pattern !

if not wrong, next year, march/april will have one closer to 'singapore' than the current { less than 50km } .... if i guess guess correct then hehhehe hahhaa 

anyone know any real earthquakes pros ?? please do some analysis ...??


----------



## flashlight (Mar 8, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> :lolsign:
> 
> Be aware that some of Cyril flashlight collections are more dangerous than
> those 3000Kw IR+UV+etc.etc. lightsaber



Unfortunately I have sold off most of my stuff. :sigh:

Guys, please don't make light of earthquakes - they cause nothing but death & destruction. Just be very thankful that Singapore does not lie along the earthquake fault line & spare a thought for those who have suffered.


----------



## flashlight (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey guys, AW from HK will be in Singapore on Friday for a couple of days. Let me know if anyone is keen on meeting up with the 'battery man'.


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 3, 2007)

aw.. man![just had to do that didn't i?]

the li ion batteries man!

i wonder how he is ever gonna explain about those weird high power batteries he has...if he brought them...


----------



## GhostReaction (Apr 3, 2007)

What time? where?
Its a public holiday. If I m not fishing I would really like to meet up and have kopi with you guys


----------



## flashlight (Apr 3, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> aw.. man![just had to do that didn't i?]
> 
> the li ion batteries man!
> 
> i wonder how he is ever gonna explain about those weird high power batteries he has...if he brought them...



He brought something better than hi-power batts - his girlfriend! :laughing: He's here on holiday trip not business but hopes to meet up for chit-chat lah. 

GR, PM sent.


----------



## chesterqw (Apr 4, 2007)

woah!!!...
he must have meet his girlfriend through the "are you happy to see me or is there something in your pocket?"

especially he has many cylindrical items to show off with.


----------



## wooniris (Apr 16, 2007)

Will be in Hong Kong, next week, any suggestions on where to go to buy lights, batteries and chagers?

Thanks

Woon


----------



## flashlight (Apr 16, 2007)

wooniris said:


> Will be in Hong Kong, next week, any suggestions on where to go to buy lights, batteries and chagers?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Woon



For batteries & chargers send a Private Message to 'AW' our main man for batteries & chargers in HK.  Also don't forget to check out Supremeco for Surefire & other hot stuff.


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 21, 2007)

:bump::bump::bump:

this thread should not die.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 22, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> :bump::bump::bump:
> 
> this thread should not die.



Majulah Singapura! 








Crappy shots taken with my camera phone on Wednesday. They were flying really low!


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 22, 2007)

Somebody got N95 is it??


----------



## flashlight (Jun 22, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Somebody got N95 is it??



No lah, using SE K618i (actually not the phone crappy but the last picture was blurry due to handshake lah so wasted the perfect backdrop  ) but hoping to get N100 free. :naughty:


----------



## Freyth (Jun 22, 2007)

Just wondering, anyone have had to pay GST for purchasing online goods? Or had customs "detain" them or confiscate?


----------



## criollo (Jun 22, 2007)

...*Maju lah Singapura !!!*

:twothumbs


----------



## flashlight (Jun 23, 2007)

Freyth said:


> Just wondering, anyone have had to pay GST for purchasing online goods? Or had customs "detain" them or confiscate?



Anything declared in the Customs form above S$400 in value will be charged GST. Anything banned items will be confiscated/detained & you will be sent a letter by Customs to go down to explain why it should not be confiscated/detained. Not sure what are the other possible consequences.


----------



## Freyth (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats weird. My item was declared US$ 297 which is more than S$400 and I didn't have to pay any GST whatsoever.


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 23, 2007)

den you heng lar... maybe they thought that one SGD?

anyway, anyone of you got NDP tickets?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2007)

Freyth said:


> Thats weird. My item was declared US$ 297 which is more than S$400 and I didn't have to pay any GST whatsoever.



Good for you then. (Luckily I don't work for ICA....yet )So what did you buy? :naughty:


----------



## Freyth (Jun 24, 2007)

An Andover Holography meter :naughty:


----------



## flashlight (Jun 24, 2007)

Freyth said:


> An Andover Holography meter :naughty:



Wah chim ah, what is that? :thinking:


----------



## Freyth (Jun 24, 2007)

lol its just a name for this custom laser power meter. heheheh.


----------



## flashlight (Jun 25, 2007)

Freyth said:


> lol its just a name for this custom laser power meter. heheheh.



Wow, so now you can test & calibrate lasers?


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 25, 2007)

funky name 

anyway arh, singapore got any good fluorescent[this word is hard as hell to spell] lantern using D or C cells ?

either giant or ntuc arh... i can't go that far...


----------



## Freyth (Jun 25, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Wow, so now you can test & calibrate lasers?




Yeah, somewhat able to but not to the full extent.


----------



## tlim (Jul 3, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> funky name
> 
> anyway arh, singapore got any good fluorescent[this word is hard as hell to spell] lantern using D or C cells ?
> 
> either giant or ntuc arh... i can't go that far...


 
Go to Giant. They have the energiser flourescent lantern using 4D batts. Cost ard $25.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 4, 2007)

ooo... me must go see see someday. ty tlim!


----------



## albert (Jul 8, 2007)

*ahem* *cough* *cough*


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

albert said:


> *ahem* *cough* *cough*



bro, you still alive ah?


----------



## albert (Jul 9, 2007)

flashlight said:


> bro, you still alive ah?



alive & kicking.

alot of catch up to do.

slowly settling down, not going back, contract ended.


----------



## Luxbright (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome Back!!!!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

albert said:


> alive & kicking.
> 
> alot of catch up to do.
> 
> slowly settling down, not going back, contract ended.



haha, good to hear that. Made your pile of money there already but never let us know of any good kang tao ah?


----------



## albert (Jul 10, 2007)

flashlight said:


> haha, good to hear that. Made your pile of money there already but never let us know of any good kang tao ah?



waistline grew, need new wardrobe.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 10, 2007)

albert said:


> waistline grew, need new wardrobe.



Wah ho mia la, Fat Albert!


----------



## gtwace (Jul 12, 2007)

Everyone still here ? Took a long break, and just got the fenix, but my Q2 is weaker than my P4. Anyone got a L1D CE or P2D CE I can compare too ?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 12, 2007)

gtwace said:


> Everyone still here ? Took a long break, and just got the fenix, but my Q2 is weaker than my P4. Anyone got a L1D CE or P2D CE I can compare too ?



Wow, another long-lost hot-shot brother. :wave:


----------



## albert (Jul 12, 2007)

gtwace said:


> Everyone still here ? Took a long break, and just got the fenix, but my Q2 is weaker than my P4. Anyone got a L1D CE or P2D CE I can compare too ?



my P2D CE Q2 should be coming in next week.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 13, 2007)

i blew my T bin luxeon III.

Ka Ching itchy go play with RC battery pack.

end up fusing the gold bond wire on luxeon...

at least now i know the power of the battery pack...(i put 2 solder on each + and - side connect them together can see sparks in sunlight)


----------



## albert (Jul 13, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> i blew my T bin luxeon III.
> 
> Ka Ching itchy go play with RC battery pack.
> 
> ...




my condolences to ur T bin luxeon III, but pardon me, i cant imagine how u fuse what wire on the luxeon. :thinking:


----------



## kobane (Jul 13, 2007)

who wants a fenix L0P? comes with 1pc lithium AAA rechargeable (and charger of coz)...


----------



## Luxbright (Jul 14, 2007)

> who wants a fenix L0P? comes with 1pc lithium AAA rechargeable (and charger of coz)...



"I'll Take It" *IF* you're giving it away *FOC.*


----------



## flashlight (Jul 14, 2007)

Luxbright said:


> "I'll Take It" *IF* you're giving it away *FOC.*



Next in line.


----------



## fatts (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow... Never knew there was such a big group of SG torchies! 

Haha... No one thinks the Fenix are very ex ahz... Very interested in those but like too much money lehz. Just curious though, anyone got the Terralux TLE-5EX for their old mag-lite minis? Wondering where to get a washer for the heatsinking...


----------



## kobane (Jul 14, 2007)

aiyoh eh... dont like that lah...

at least $50-60 mah keke...


----------



## albert (Jul 15, 2007)

love the fenix. will be my edc from now on.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 15, 2007)

fatts said:


> Wow... Never knew there was such a big group of SG torchies!
> 
> Haha... No one thinks the Fenix are very ex ahz... Very interested in those but like too much money lehz. Just curious though, anyone got the Terralux TLE-5EX for their old mag-lite minis? Wondering where to get a washer for the heatsinking...



Fenix ex? I guess you've never heard of McGizmo XR-19C Ti and the likes.


----------



## albert (Jul 15, 2007)

someone pls organise a get-together, i'm dying to play with my old wives & new lover.:devil:


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 15, 2007)

you guys know anywhere in SINGAPORE(don't tell me online or i kill you hor!)

that sell cateye bike lights?

i is itching to modify them to use on my bike(or just carry them with my hands)


----------



## albert (Jul 15, 2007)

Gee Hin Chan & Co. Pte Ltd 
Shop Address : Blk 261 Waterloo Street #01-06 
Telephone : 6337-2948, 6338-1270 
Fax : 6336-4924 
Opening Hours : Mondays to Saturdays: 11am to 6pm
Sundays:closed 

Ask for father Jimmy or son Eugene.


----------



## fatts (Jul 16, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Fenix ex? I guess you've never heard of McGizmo XR-19C Ti and the likes.




Been reading up quite a bit this past few days, so actually I have. Insane! But then again, it's a hobby I suppose.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 16, 2007)

ty bro


----------



## flashlight (Jul 17, 2007)

albert said:


> someone pls organise a get-together, i'm dying to play with my old wives & new lover.:devil:



How about China mistress? :naughty:


----------



## gtwace (Jul 17, 2007)

I got the lockblocks for mounting flashlight onto bicycle, can sell you $10 each. Cateye is expensive and hard to modify, the 4xAA cateye is less bright than my 1xAA fenix CE.

I want gathering too to compare my Q2 haha, if my Q2 are really Q2s, then I can show you my "P4" that looks like a Q5 haha, either that or the circuit is drawing more current then it should.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 17, 2007)

flashlight said:


> How about China mistress? :naughty:



siao long nyu!!!


----------



## albert (Jul 17, 2007)

gtwace said:


> ...
> I want gathering too to compare my Q2 haha, if my Q2 are really Q2s, then I can show you my "P4" that looks like a Q5 haha, either that or the circuit is drawing more current then it should.



confirmed ur SSC P4 is drawing more current than CREE, even LF2 show CREE has a longer runtime than LF2 with SSC P4, not surprise Fenix does the same.


----------



## albert (Jul 17, 2007)

flashlight said:


> How about China mistress? :naughty:



Miss Fenix gave me weak knee every morning.:kiss:


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 18, 2007)

who got order the Q5 from dealextreme?


----------



## gtwace (Jul 18, 2007)

4sevens is making some Q5 cr2 ion, probably going to be the brightest to size ratio light once it is done ? Someone please get one and show it to me haha.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169786


----------



## albert (Jul 19, 2007)

Cant get enough of Miss Fenix, was playing with her at park opposite vivocity last night, she is so bright and awesome.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 20, 2007)

albert said:


> Cant get enough of Miss Fenix, was playing with her at park opposite vivocity last night, she is so bright and awesome.



Used it to catch monkeys? :devil:


----------



## kobane (Jul 21, 2007)

albert said:


> love the fenix. will be my edc from now on.



which fenix would that be?


----------



## albert (Jul 22, 2007)

kobane said:


> which fenix would that be?




P2D CE Q2


----------



## albert (Jul 25, 2007)

Just pre-ordered the Limited Edition 200 lumens P3D Rebel100.:twothumbs


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I'll be heading down to S'pore in a few weeks time for a vacation. Can anyone here provide me the add of the shops that sells flashlights? I am also looking for a _waist pouch_(something like Eastpack pouch but with lots of pockets for my gadgets) Where can I find these? Thanks a lot.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 6, 2007)

carrefour, IMM, jurong point, poplular book shops ,simlim square all sell pounch.


----------



## GhostReaction (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Dreamer,

Drop me a PM before you head down to Singapore.
There is a store here that sells tactical gears and Surefire flashlight; Shears.

I could show you where it is and maybe get some discounts for you 



Dreamer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'll be heading down to S'pore in a few weeks time for a vacation. Can anyone here provide me the add of the shops that sells flashlights? I am also looking for a _waist pouch_(something like Eastpack pouch but with lots of pockets for my gadgets) Where can I find these? Thanks a lot.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 6, 2007)

Does any of you guys have a 20mm black nylon NATO watchband with either chrome or black hardware to sell or can tell me where to buy one here? TIA.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 6, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Hi Dreamer,
> 
> Drop me a PM before you head down to Singapore.
> There is a store here that sells tactical gears and Surefire flashlight; Shears.
> ...



Thanks GhostReaction. Will drop you a PM before I head down. I hv heard of Shears but no idea where the shop is. Most likely I'll be staying at the NSS Hotel at Rochor Road. How far is Shears from the hotel? Thanks.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry double-post.....


----------



## flashlight (Aug 6, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> Thanks GhostReaction. Will drop you a PM before I head down. I hv heard of Shears but no idea where the shop is. Most likely I'll be staying at the NSS Hotel at Rochor Road. How far is Shears from the hotel? Thanks.



That's a hotel with some history as it was one of (if not _the_) first 'high-rise' hotels with a lift in Singapore if I'm not wrong.  It's within 5 mins walking distance to Sheares which is somewhere near Beach Centre on the map.






Let me know when you're here too if you don't mind me tagging along.  GR's a great guy (just don't get him started on knives!) :devil:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 6, 2007)

flashlight said:


> That's a hotel with some history as it was one of (if not _the_) first 'high-rise' hotels with a lift in Singapore if I'm not wrong.  It's within 5 mins walking distance to Sheares which is somewhere near Beach Centre on the map.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info flashlight. Appreciate it, if its really 5min walk, then it would be great, provided I'm staying in the NSS hotel. It has one of the oldest lift in S'pore. . Looks like the location of the hotel is really strategic. Will pm you as well.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 6, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> Thanks for the info flashlight. Appreciate it, if its really 5min walk, then it would be great, provided I'm staying in the NSS hotel. It has one of the oldest lift in S'pore. . Looks like the location of the hotel is really strategic. Will pm you as well.



Well, ok, 5 mins if you walk fast, haha.  And hopefully the lift doesn't break down. 

Will PM you back later bro.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey any of you have an extra tube of Nyogel to sell to me? Or do you'll know where I can get a tube of lubricant for metal flashlights in S'pore? :thinking:


----------



## flashlight (Sep 14, 2007)

nutz_about_lights said:


> Hey any of you have an extra tube of Nyogel to sell to me? Or do you'll know where I can get a tube of lubricant for metal flashlights in S'pore? :thinking:



Try checking with Luxbright.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, sent PM to him liao.


----------



## funder (Sep 14, 2007)

chesterqw said:


> who got order the Q5 from dealextreme?




I've ordered one long long time ago and it is keep backordered for more than two weeks thus I canceled and ordered from kaidomain. Kaidomain shipped Q5 to me in one week but I am not satisfied with its tint. Thus, when [email protected] Dealextreme become available again I ordered one and get it soon. This Q5 has better tint than the previous one.

My host for Q5 is Surefire L6, this L6 has been modded for three times and becomes more and more powerful!


----------



## vinn (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all, long time no log in. 
A little bird came and whisper to me abt the new SF L1, first thing i did was to login cpf and check out users reviews.

Anyway, if anyone have a Yellow Streamlight 4AA Luxeon ProPoly to let go, do let me know.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 16, 2007)

vinn said:


> Hi all, long time no log in.
> A little bird came and whisper to me abt the new SF L1, first thing i did was to login cpf and check out users reviews.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone have a Yellow Streamlight 4AA Luxeon ProPoly to let go, do let me know.



Hey where you been bro?:wave:


----------



## vinn (Sep 16, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Hey where you been bro?:wave:



Hi bro!
I've been a full-time EDMW loser nowadays. :mecry:
Ah, a lttile bird told me you delve into Audio scene lately. :naughty:


----------



## flashlight (Sep 18, 2007)

vinn said:


> Hi bro!
> I've been a full-time EDMW loser nowadays. :mecry:
> Ah, a lttile bird told me you delve into Audio scene lately. :naughty:



haha, I won't go there.  Not really, just a passing phase that I'm more or less over now. :laughing:


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone into amateur radios or HAMs? I got a change of hobby already


----------



## flashlight (Oct 11, 2007)

AtomSphere said:


> Anyone into amateur radios or HAMs? I got a change of hobby already



Wonder what will be next?


----------



## flashlight (Oct 11, 2007)

OK heads up guyz, the famous gregw, creator of Exolion fame will be visiting our fair shores once again from 17-18 Oct 07 & would be glad to meet up with our local CPFers so that he can show off.. er  I mean to give those who haven't the good fortune to own a Mr Bulk Ti Dragon a chance to see & handle one first hand. :twothumbs (Greg had nothing to do with the making or design of the Dragon though  ) 






LATEST UPDATE
Due to last-minute work, Greg will only be free on Wednesday evening maybe so anyone interested just post their interest here & we'll try to arrange a meetup with our friend from HK. :wave:


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 13, 2007)

birthday can get for free?


----------



## Freyth (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm afraid that if I touch it, it won't leave my hands.



flashlight said:


> OK heads up guyz, the famous gregw, creator of Exolion fame will be visiting our fair shores once again from 17-18 Oct 07 & would be glad to meet up with our local CPFers so that he can show off.. er  I mean to give those who haven't the good fortune to own a Mr Bulk Ti Dragon a chance to see & handle one first hand. :twothumbs (Greg had nothing to do with the making or design of the Dragon though  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomSphere (Oct 14, 2007)

omg... the amount of work needed for that! Amazing!


----------



## flashlight (Oct 15, 2007)

Let's hope gregw has time to meet up with us then but looks like even if he can, it will be touch'n'go.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 21, 2007)

Just found out that John 3:16, a camera shop at Funan has a fairly wide range of Surefire lights & accessories in a Surefire display case. They have Kroma, A2 Aviator, M3, etc. Prices not that cheap though.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 21, 2007)

h4w...... good to see you all again 

John 3:16 has my highest recommendation. They usually try to tempt me with the more expensive multicoated glass though


----------



## KevinL (Oct 23, 2007)

Did I kill the thread? 

Anybody have a local source for the Osram 100W superbulbs like the 62138 or the 64625?


----------



## gregw (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys, Just got back to Hong Kong tonight... Sorry I didn't have time to meet up with you guys this trip. Maybe next time around...


----------



## flashlight (Oct 25, 2007)

gregw said:


> Hey guys, Just got back to Hong Kong tonight... Sorry I didn't have time to meet up with you guys this trip. Maybe next time around...



No worries, we'll catch you next time. Hope you had a nice time in Bali.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey flashlight, how have you been? 

Anything interesting happened recently?


----------



## Luxbright (Oct 25, 2007)

gregw said:


> Hey guys, Just got back to Hong Kong tonight... Sorry I didn't have time to meet up with you guys this trip. Maybe next time around...



Yeah same here too.

Terry


----------



## flashlight (Oct 25, 2007)

KevinL said:


> Hey flashlight, how have you been?
> 
> Anything interesting happened recently?



Same same. Went to Sydney last month for work which was quite fun but tiring. Yourself?

:wave: Terry. Hope you're well too.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2007)

flashlight said:


> Same same. Went to Sydney last month for work which was quite fun but tiring. Yourself?
> 
> :wave: Terry. Hope you're well too.



Ah, also got posted outstation for work. International travel is losing all its appeal nowadays.. even with the new A380 

As a result I have been missing out on the CPF scene for quite a while, but it's good to start getting back in. Lots of new LEDs and interesting batteries, more things to buybuybuy


----------



## Luxbright (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Cyril, thanks, still going strong.


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 26, 2007)

This thread has gotten a little too long.

It may be continued in a new thread. 

Closed.


----------

